# 2014 Spring NC Meet - 26 April 2014 - near Greensboro, NC



## bertholomey

*Info:*
We have a meet coming up in a couple weeks in Eastern NC, but several aren't able to make that one. They have asked for a date of my next Spring Meet that I'll be hosting. So I sat down this morning to set a date......... 

NC Winter Meet - January 18th

I want to mention that we will be offering a short but informative tuning seminar during the meet. We will have something set up to demonstrate what adjustments to settings, etc. 'sound like'. 

We will also have some reference headphones set up for folks to get a listen to. If you have a set of headphones that you want to bring - feel free. 

*Where:* 
At my house near Greensboro - PM for the address - I am not going to post it here. 

*When: *
Saturday, 26 April 2014 - 9:00am - 9:00pm

*Food: *
Probably snack items for lunch - BBQ for late lunch / early dinner like we did last Fall


*Stuff to bring:*

Yourself
A friend / spouse / kids (unless they are rowdy - thinking the kids from Raising Arizona......'FART')
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Favorite Music on discs
Camera
Lawn chair if you want it
Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive critisim and humbly give advice/criticism


*Current list of attendees (as of 04/21):*
*Name (Screenname) - Car*
1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a 2012 Forester, or our new WRX
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro
18) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
19) Richard (bose301s) Ford Focus
20) Brian (carter1010)
21) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
22) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
23) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F15024) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
24) Jeremy (Sleeves) - VW-something
25) Jason (crea_78]- 2014 Honda Accord
26) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
27) Howard (chefhow) - Scion xB
28) Al (BigAl)- Honda Element


----------



## turbo5upra

11 hours.... hummm


----------



## casey

I'm in!


----------



## bertholomey

turbo5upra said:


> 11 hours.... hummm



Come on Yeti.....that's no problem for you ?


----------



## ErinH

I'm definitely in. I'll start working on some stuff for the mini-tuning tutorial. 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan


----------



## Salami

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)


----------



## captainobvious

turbo5upra said:


> 11 hours.... hummm


It's about 8-9 for me too. It's worth the trip though  You can always caravan with me or ride along.


That said, I'll certainly be there- assuming I'm able to find some "lodging" 



-Steve


1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then) 
4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3


----------



## Serieus

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then) 
4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight


----------



## decibelle

Gaaah, so much driving. Hate to be a heartbreaker, but I'm a "maybe" again.


----------



## turbo5upra

Brian(Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.


----------



## bertholomey

millerlyte said:


> Gaaah, so much driving. Hate to be a heartbreaker, but I'm a "maybe" again.


......but everyone wants to hear and see the changes you made in the Monte!



turbo5upra said:


> Brian(Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.


......bring Sherri and pick up Andy and Mark (Navy Chief) on the way down


----------



## claydo

Can't miss this!

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt


----------



## claydo

Double post.


----------



## turbo5upra

bertholomey said:


> ......bring Sherri and pick up Andy and Mark (Navy Chief) on the way down


Andy should be up for a meet- I shall have to see what work looks like and maybe make a 3 day weekend of it.


----------



## turbo5upra

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt[/QUOTE]
8) Brian(Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.


----------



## BowDown

Possibly. Depending on how baby #2 in the oven is doing. Due June 1st. Lol. Gotta see if it's wise to break away. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## req

this guy!!!


----------



## postman18ny

I will try to make this one


----------



## bertholomey

postman18ny said:


> I will try to make this one


That would be awesome if you can make it up!


----------



## Thumper26

Would like to but prolly won't be able. Newborn and long road trips and such


----------



## sirbOOm

Tentative. Most likely in. Probably will be a Ford Fiesta. Probably no respectable system by then.


----------



## dgr932

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt[/QUOTE]
8) Brian(Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx


----------



## bertholomey

Awesome! I'm looking forward to seeing you again Dustin......and I'm looking forward to seeing the 240 again too!


----------



## dgr932

Me too Jason!
I am really looking forward to the tuning seminar as I have so much to learn.


----------



## captainobvious

I hope the 240 is done by then... lol!


----------



## dgr932

Me too. I miss my baby.


----------



## DBlevel

Waiting to find out if I can get the day off...................


----------



## ike3000

Barring any conflicts, I'll be there. Would love to experience the tuning seminar.
) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt[/QUOTE]
8) Brian(Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma


----------



## Rydsen

Mind if I tentatively join in? I was hoping to make the NC Winter Meet next week but I'm not able to. April is too far out to solidly say I can make it but I'll hopefully know for sure by the beginning of that month. I'd love to come and get in on this tuning seminar cause Lord knows I need it having done my first solo install in October. You're only about 3 - 3 1/2 hours from me so that's not bad at all and I'd love to meet new people and get as much advice, feedback, etc as possible.


----------



## ErinH

Rydsen said:


> I'd love to come and get in on this tuning seminar cause Lord knows I need it having done my first solo install in October.


Speaking of which...

I'm not going to say everything that we're going to cover because I honestly don't know it will be yet. I have a few ideas and things I want to do but our problem is time. I don't think you guys will care enough to sit through a 2-hour session... I certainly wouldn't. So, I'm trying to keep it short but most importantly, INTERACTIVE. 

At the very least, the "tutorial" will have a presentation that will cover driver response (polar, linear & non-linear distortion), amplifier gain setting, and the basics of DSP (time alignment, level matching, EQ). In addition, we will have a real system set up to demo certain aspects of tuning. I'm planning to set up a system in Jason's garage with listeners sitting in a seat that emulates being in the car. I'll bring my Rane along and adjust signal delay and levels, etc *in real time*. This will allow people to hear the changes rather than just read about them. Combining the presentation (which is under works) and the live demo, people will have something to read but they can also hear the effects of these things (namely time alignment) and it's use when sitting to the side of center like you do in a car. 

Jason and I will work out the kinks over the next couple months. But, we really are shooting for this to be a great way for both new and experienced people to learn something and participate in the discussion.

- Erin


----------



## thehatedguy

I'll try, but no promises.


----------



## captainobvious

Sounds good Erin (and Jay). If I can be of assistance or if you need any other gear brought down, let me know.


----------



## bertholomey

thehatedguy said:


> I'll try, but no promises.



It would be cool to see you again JW



captainobvious said:


> Sounds good Erin (and Jay). If I can be of assistance or if you need any other gear brought down, let me know.



Wow - this shows how inattentive I have been with my own thread. When I read 'brought down', I thought - Steve is coming down.......looked at the list, and sure enough, there it was. That will be fantastic - I want to hear the updates you have made for sure!


----------



## DBlevel

Well......... couldn't get the day off but guess I'll be sick that day!


----------



## Black Rain

Put me in. Theres always time to learn something. Knowledge is always good.


----------



## bertholomey

DBlevel said:


> Well......... couldn't get the day off but guess I'll be sick that day!



I'm sure one of us can forge a doctor's not


----------



## The A Train

Count me in! Im sick that i missed the winter meet. I am NOT missing this one!


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> It would be cool to see you again JW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - this shows how inattentive I have been with my own thread. When I read 'brought down', I thought - Steve is coming down.......looked at the list, and sure enough, there it was. That will be fantastic - I want to hear the updates you have made for sure!



Haha, no sweat. I'm pretty much a given now at the Bertholomey annual spring and fall meets assuming I have a place to stay when I come down 

Think there would be any interest in me bringing down the amplifier A/B testing setup for Friday before the meet?


----------



## turbo5upra

captainobvious said:


> Haha, no sweat. I'm pretty much a given now at the Bertholomey annual spring and fall meets assuming I have a place to stay when I come down
> 
> Think there would be any interest in me bringing down the amplifier A/B testing setup for Friday before the meet?


No fair... You will have a 5 hour head start on me! Lol


----------



## captainobvious

turbo5upra said:


> No fair... You will have a 5 hour head start on me! Lol




When are you planning on heading down?


----------



## sirbOOm

I'm coming.


----------



## turbo5upra

captainobvious said:


> When are you planning on heading down?


Well- unsure! ATM I have an alpine 149bt feeding factory 6.5's and scan illuminator's with some caps from radio shack on them... Kinks are almost worked out of the new beater- then if I have a stereo complete I will finalize plans to attend!


----------



## captainobvious

turbo5upra said:


> Well- unsure! ATM I have an alpine 149bt feeding factory 6.5's and scan illuminator's with some caps from radio shack on them... Kinks are almost worked out of the new beater- then if I have a stereo complete I will finalize plans to attend!



Well if you need some gear to make it happen, let me know. I do have a closet of goodies collecting dust


----------



## BowDown

captainobvious said:


> Well if you need some gear to make it happen, let me know. I do have a closet of goodies collecting dust


He's trying to go cheap and retro 90's on this car. If it works it'll be great.. but there's a good chance it wont sound as good as running a full DSP.


----------



## captainobvious

Well I've got some nice 90's amps that would make a nice addition 
As well as some Jordan woofers to go with the scan illuminator tweeters.


----------



## ErinH

Quick Q: Would you guys be interested in me putting together something again or not bother? I don't mind doing it, and I enjoy having the opportunity to stir up the music selection pot a bit, but I also don't want to waste a weekend and money burning 20-30 CDs. I imagine by now most of you guys have a copy of the CD I sent with Jason for last weekend's meet. If I make another one, I think I'll leave all the pink noise stuff off, and expand the song selection instead.


----------



## claydo

Demo discs are one of my favorite parts of the meets. Its awesome peering into someones music collection, and hearing the tracks they feel should be shared. Just like listening during someones demo....but BONUS, here's your copy!


----------



## sirbOOm

Yep. Make it.


----------



## ErinH

I'm sure Jason will make a disc since this is his GTG but I'll make one for you guys as well. Not tryin to step on toes.


----------



## casey

I wouldnt mind picking up demo disc(S) and willing to shoot a few bucks over. I have played the one Jason and Mike(velozity) made for the end of summer/fall meet over and over for reference on my old setup


----------



## claydo

I don't think he would mind...I think the common consensus is that discs are good...so more discs must be better! Listening to jays past discs leads me to believe he enjoys putting them together...either that or he's very passionate about something he dislikes.....lol. His music collection must be astounding!


----------



## req

demo discs are awesome - but maybe instead of burning 40 discs before hand, maybe we can just set up a laptop or something and burn them on a by-person basis?

for those of you who missed out on the winter meet (aside from the cold temps) it was a really fun get together. dinner was hilarious.


last spring meet was a blast - neil almost got eaten by a tick!

this shouldnt be any different. maybe we can all pitch in a few bucks for some lunch type food of some kind? maybe like $3~$5\person? last time there was a sandwich plate that somone picked up that was tasty.


being that erin is coming up, this is not the meet to miss


----------



## sirbOOm

I wouldn't leave without throwing in a few bucks of a demo disc was made for me...

...or beer. If you prefer hugs I can do that, too.


----------



## turbo5upra

Of course the host has the final say (thoughts please) but- would it make sense to do a 1x event also? For those that need points? Just thinking out loud.


----------



## bertholomey

Before this gains any type of traction, let me comment. I know that with such long drives for some, it would be great to get some points out of the weekend.

But.....I have had so many comment to me at every one of my meets say they really enjoy just getting together - just hanging out and having a friendly sharing of demos - and not having a comp. I also want to have the opportunity to provide the little tuning seminar, and I don't think we can do both.


----------



## ErinH

I agree, J. Even if you guys had a comp the same day, I wouldn't be entering. Spending enough money on gas/food as it is. Gotta save where I can.


----------



## req

yea i wouldnt bother with getting points either. hoesntly, these are the best events because everyone actually demo's cars and gives great feedback in a laid back enviornment.

i wish competitions were like NC G2G's.


----------



## Black Rain

I'm curious to know what it would take to make our GTG a pointer. Not that it has to be.

Now going back to the demo disc, I love them because you get to test more music without the hassle of switching disc around. It makes demoing easier and allows for more vehicles. Plus it allows you to sample out new music you may not have heard before. 

-Juan


----------



## turbo5upra

Good enough- ill host an event across the street! Lol jk!


----------



## decibelle

MECA event or not, I don't honestly think I could pass this up. NC meets have been some of the best meetups with the most memories and laughs than any number of shows combined. 

My system should be about done by then - changing my 'maybe' to 'yes yes y'all.' I'll be there. If not in small part due to the fact that I need to show up to one of these and have everything function properly for once.


----------



## captainobvious

millerlyte said:


> MECA event or not, I don't honestly think I could pass this up. NC meets have been some of the best meetups with the most memories and laughs than any number of shows combined.
> 
> My system should be about done by then - changing my 'maybe' to 'yes yes y'all.' I'll be there. If not in small part due to the fact that I need to show up to one of these and have everything function properly for once.



Niiiiiiice! And bringing the Monte? I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## claydo

I have to say that I don't know why comps aren't as much fun as these.....but they are a totally different vibe. Can't say if its the stress of being judged, the structure of an organized event, or just the overall tension of passionate competitors....... but when comparing the meets vs the comps I've attended ( granted, not many) the meets are by far the better day!


----------



## chithead

Alright I'm in!!!

On a pretty good attendance streak, can't break it now


----------



## claydo

Yes chit.....at this point yer attendance is required.......bwuhahahahaha!


----------



## ErinH

I took a stab at updating the list for Jason and will do my best to continue to update his OP with names as people join. If you're coming, copy this and drop your name in.

I don't know some of you guys or what you drive, so feel free to update that info as well. 


1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian(Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) (dBLevel)
12) (BlackRain)
13) Adam (The A Train)
14) Nick (SirBoom)
15) Ally (Millerlyte)
16) (Chithead)


----------



## chithead

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) (dBLevel) 
12) Juan (BlackRain) 
13) Adam (The A Train) 
14) Nick (SirBoom) 
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - The Monte
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed Forester, or finally, the Ram


----------



## req

i see how it is erin


----------



## ErinH

req said:


> i see how it is erin


dude, add yourself. GAWD, you're SOOOOOO helpless!!!!


----------



## Slammer

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) (dBLevel) 
12) Juan (BlackRain) 
13) Adam (The A Train) 
14) Nick (SirBoom) 
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - The Monte
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed Forester, or finally, the Ram 
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350

Got this one marked on my calendar. Hopefully I can get a processor in the car before this one!


----------



## claydo

req said:


> i see how it is erin


Dude...youve been thrown into the asunder, disregarded, hornswaggled, and boondocked.......but yer still coming......right?.....lol.


----------



## claydo

Dean! Ill be looking forward to the showdown!


----------



## ErinH

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) (dBLevel) 
12) Juan (BlackRain) 
13) Adam (The A Train) 
14) Nick (SirBoom) 
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - The Monte
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed Forester, or finally, the Ram 
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
18) Andy (req) - lamborghini


There ya' go, Andy.


----------



## claydo

Holy ****.......that's more like it! Not only have ya been added to the list, but Erin has bought you a Lamborghini! Erin, can you get me a red one......the v12.......please?


----------



## req

ill only say that erin put himself second, then left me out. 

thank you jason 

what a lovely _volkswagen._ :laugh:












[yes i know Rich (Salami) started the list not erin]


----------



## ErinH

Why are you thanking Jason? I added you man! I put myself 2nd because I responded 2nd. Jason started the list in his OP ya foodie head. 

I'm gonna erase your name if you keep this attitude up! Lol.


----------



## bertholomey

Would that be an abuse of your moderator power? Almost bully territory ??


----------



## ErinH

You know me... Bully all the time. 

Really, Andy is the bully. Whenever we hang out he always eats my PB&J!!!


----------



## Slammer

claydo said:


> Dean! Ill be looking forward to the showdown!


Consider it officially "ON" bro. Got three months to get my stuff together and come up with some crazy dynamic tracks. I think I've got a shot.....


----------



## chithead

Slammer said:


> Consider it officially "ON" bro. Got three months to get my stuff together and come up with some crazy dynamic tracks. I think I've got a shot.....


Can I get in on this challenge?


----------



## Slammer

Consider yourself "in".


----------



## ErinH

If you guys really wanna play that game, make sure your system can play this bulletproof style. Cause it's going to be on my demo disc.


----------



## chithead

Uh oh, looks like I'm "out"

My system completely shuts down anytime the "greatest whatever he is this week" starts playing.


----------



## ErinH

Lol. 

I don't count that as a Kanye song since he had about twelve billion others co-produce it. So you'll be good. 

I'm just kidding anyway. Just wanted to join in with ya boys talkin smack.


----------



## req

bikinpunk said:


> You know me... Bully all the time.
> 
> Really, Andy is the bully. Whenever we hang out he always eats my *PB*&J!!!


i told jason over the past meet what happens when i eat peanut butter, therefore i have come to the conclusion that it is a lie.

:laugh:


it is basically a laxative to my digestive tract. 

(insert pooh joke here)

at least im on the list hehe!


----------



## claydo

Poonut butter?


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Poonut butter?


I love it!!!! You would have been a good one to get in on the pooh talk!


----------



## req

LeSigh

:dunce2:


----------



## bertholomey

req said:


> LeSigh
> 
> :dunce2:


What is that......French?


----------



## req

its an inside joke. its a 'internet pop-culture' reference.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...=9M7hdMhNvfq7ke_PzZEbDQ&bvm=bv.59930103,d.cWc


----------



## casey

bertholomey said:


> What is that......French?


FIRE ZE MISSILES


----------



## req

but im LeTired.


----------



## sirbOOm

bikinpunk said:


> Lol.
> 
> I don't count that as a Kanye song


The word "song" does not apply to anything involving Kanye West.


----------



## captainobvious

sirbOOm said:


> The word "song" does not apply to anything involving Kanye West.


Indeed. Nor does "original".


----------



## ErinH

you guys all must have your PHDs. (playa hater degrees)


----------



## casey




----------



## Slammer

bikinpunk said:


> Lol.
> 
> I don't count that as a Kanye song since he had about twelve billion others co-produce it. So you'll be good.
> 
> I'm just kidding anyway. Just wanted to join in with ya boys talkin smack.


If I can successfully cross my 6.5s over @ 35hz for a solid two minutes without cooking them, you boys are toast! They are at 45hz currently, but I call that "practice mode"..............


----------



## bertholomey

Slammer said:


> If I can successfully cross my 6.5s over @ 35hz for a solid two minutes without cooking them, you boys are toast! They are at 45hz currently, but I call that "practice mode"..............


"Elves vs Mecha" would give those a thrashing crossed at 35hz or even 45hz


----------



## captainobvious

A thrashing? I'd say it will pretty much cook them...literally


----------



## The A Train

Kendall has been nice enough come up with several "NCSQ" logos for us and i believe a few of us has settled on one design. Now i have talked to a screen printing place in town about getting some shirts made. I was quoted 1-23 shirts are $10ea and 24-50 are $8ea. There is a $25 one time, per color setup charge which i'll cover (i think a white logo would be best). Im sure we can get to 24 shirts; $8 for a custom shirt is a deal imo. Now the cool thing, theres a wide selection of colors to choose from. We all dont have to order the same color if we dont want too. If everyone is up for it, i guess we can get a list together of names, sizes, and colors. And i can bring them to the meet. 

Ps. Mods dont shoot me for this. Im not "selling" a product. No money is being made on my part. In fact, i will be out $25


----------



## sirbOOm

I personally have too many light gray, white, and black shirts. Dark Heather is my favorite but that green on the top of the picture looks nice, too. Real men wear pink, though.


----------



## The Natural

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...6-alpine-dealer-near-atlanta.html#post2040812

Don't we have some individuals from this group from Georgia? I have a friend who needs to find a reputable Alpine dealer in the ATL area. Thanks!


----------



## req

i kinda dont know what the graph is supposed to be...

i think it would be cooler if it it was crossover slopes like you would see on a DSP screen?

just a thought. i will buy one 

i too like dark-grey.


----------



## casey

i like dark grey as well.

you plan on making a sticker of that design as well?


----------



## Notloudenuf

req said:


> i kinda dont know what the graph is supposed to be...
> 
> i think it would be cooler if it it was crossover slopes like you would see on a DSP screen?
> 
> just a thought. i will buy one
> 
> i too like dark-grey.


Good point Andy. The graph represents nothing (obviously) It is part of a font called Stereolab from dafont.com. I liked that part of it but not the actual letters. The letters come from a font called Depthcore which I really like. I have been working with several people to try and get the top part to look right. Glenn has stated that making a sticker of the logo as posted is going to be a major PITA. I have toyed with the idea of the logo as posted as a t-shirt and for a sticker a slightly more simple design with just the depthcore font letters and then NC Sound Quality spelled out underneath.

A few of the other drafts have shown speaker test data, RTA graphs, and simplified test data graphs. All have wound up looking like a cityscape or a kids attempt at mountain ranges, or warmed over poo. 

Still working but not entirely unhappy with the current iteration. Also see my avatar. That could easily be a sticker.


----------



## DBlevel

Dark grey sounds good to me. I'd order one, maybe two........


----------



## DBlevel

casey said:


> you plan on making a sticker of that design as well?



I like that idea.


----------



## SilkySlim

I'm down for both of those sticker and shirt. 
I'm in for the meet. If I can get through Snowmageddon 2014 so that I can get some work done. We'll see what some old school gear I have in the closet can bring to the mix. Love the dynamics not sure this build will hang though.
Should have the e39 ready this time. Inside at least.


----------



## Notloudenuf

What do you guys think of this?


----------



## casey

SICK!!!


----------



## claydo

Awesome kendal, I like it!


----------



## Salami

Like the design but I am not crazy about the font, last 2 letters are too hard to read.


----------



## req

Notloudenuf said:


> What do you guys think of this?


more like this?


----------



## Notloudenuf

req said:


> more like this?



You lost me? Is it that bad?

EDIT: I think I understand now. You are saying low pass, band pass, high pass cross overs......correct?


----------



## SilkySlim

I like the first one. That's my vote.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkrider

req said:


> more like this?


Love that one. Maybe to make it more legible, you could change linetypes like this:


----------



## Darkrider

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) (dBLevel) 
12) Juan (BlackRain) 
13) Adam (The A Train) 
14) Nick (SirBoom) 
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - The Monte
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed Forester, or finally, the Ram 
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
18) Andy (req) - lamborghini
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.


----------



## ErinH

We aren't even up to 40 yet? Looks like we will need to start recruiting. I know Jason would love to have that many cars at his house.


----------



## captainobvious

Something tells me the location for this will be changing ....


----------



## SilkySlim

What would give you that idea? LOL there's another month and many more too commit.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## req

Darkrider said:


> Love that one. Maybe to make it more legible, you could change linetypes like this:


yes. this. maybe even do a 4-way sub+midbass+midrange+tweet would make more sense for most of us 

sorry i was out of town and didnt have time to make it pretty. i can put together a high-res vector version tonight in a few minutes.

thoughts?


----------



## Notloudenuf

req said:


> yes. this. maybe even do a 4-way sub+midbass+midrange+tweet would make more sense for most of us
> 
> sorry i was out of town and didnt have time to make it pretty. i can put together a high-res vector version tonight in a few minutes.
> 
> thoughts?


I'd like to see your version of this in high-res. You know stickers very well so I'd like to see what you come up with.


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> What do you guys think of this?


I really like this......I like the font of the letters.......my only catch (and I hate to admit it.....reason I have not admitted it until now......) - the graph image makes me think of something that I would see on the wall in a gynecologist office.........:blush:


----------



## turbo5upra

bertholomey said:


> the graph image makes me think of something that I would see on the wall in a gynecologist office.........:blush:


Resisting the urge to comment.


----------



## captainobvious

I actually LOVE Kendal's original graphic. VERY cool !

If it were to be edited at all, I'd simply make the graphic a waveform without the impedance line. Awesome stuff!


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> I actually LOVE Kendal's original graphic. VERY cool !


I do to! I just need to clean up my mind!


----------



## turbo5upra

Which Lamborghini you bringing Andy?


----------



## bose301s

Sadly looks like I won't be able to make this one either, I am scheduled to work that say and just over a week later I am going on my honeymoon so I won't be able to swing the time off. Hopefully the nest one I will be able to be at, maybe with my system done (yeah right).


----------



## Assdouche

I'm in with the accord.


----------



## Notloudenuf

captainobvious said:


> I actually LOVE Kendal's original graphic. VERY cool !
> 
> If it were to be edited at all, I'd simply make the graphic a waveform without the impedance line. Awesome stuff!


I'm going to check with my graphic artist and see what can be done to implement your comment (which one is the impedance line?) and Andy's design idea. Thanks Steve!



bertholomey said:


> I do to! I just need to clean up my mind!


Jason.........are you referring to this????


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> I'm going to check with my graphic artist and see what can be done to implement your comment (which one is the impedance line?) and Andy's design idea. Thanks Steve!
> 
> 
> 
> Jason.........are you referring to this????


I guess.....more of the one to the right......I showed the logo to my wife right after I posted that.....was feeling a little guilty.....I asked, "what do you think of when you look at this?".......she looked for a second......then said, "something bad"  Then I showed her my comment. 

I think it is just the big curve in the 'background' - the smiley face curve that dips down towards the center - that is the one that causes the 'thoughts'......


----------



## req

just a rough-up if you like the idea. 

derp.


----------



## DBlevel

req said:


> just a rough-up if you like the idea.
> 
> derp.



I like it......


----------



## DBlevel

bertholomey said:


> I'm sure one of us can forge a doctor's not


I will be there either way.

Just make sure you have a few Dr notes ready!


----------



## Notloudenuf

req said:


> just a rough-up if you like the idea.
> 
> derp.


I like it. Can it be narrowed up left to right? Like compacted in the X axis? 

Nice work Andy!


----------



## jpf150

Alright, I've seriously got to make this meet...last time something came up and to say the least I was disappointed. As long as nothing gets in the way, I'm taking work off for this one. So put me down(James, and you guessed it...an f150) I might even have a system to show off/get feedback on.


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> I really like this......I like the font of the letters.......my only catch (and I hate to admit it.....reason I have not admitted it until now......) - the graph image makes me think of something that I would see on the wall in a gynecologist office.........:blush:


Oh my God.....never expected you to put a dirty thought in MY mind...lol!


----------



## req

Notloudenuf said:


> I like it. Can it be narrowed up left to right? Like compacted in the X axis?
> 
> Nice work Andy!


anything can be done 

however i really liked how your guy did the styliezed line thickness on his graphic. i tried to wrack my brain to figure out how they did it, and all i could think of was a calligraphic brush stroke down a spline made with the pen tool in photoshop... if you could ask them - it would fulfill my curiousity.

i got the crossover image from installing the helix dsp software, applying the filters (i just used a 50hz~150hz~300hz~5000hz~20000hz points and 24db\oct slopes to make it easy and clean) then copying the screen of each channel into photoshop, then tracing the lines with splines and using a thick brush stroke on them.

took about an hour or so


----------



## SilkySlim

req said:


> just a rough-up if you like the idea.
> 
> derp.


I really like this. 


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

I like that one as well. Good stuff.


----------



## ErinH

Is anyone else as excited about this gtg as I am? Just curious. I'm looking forward to meeting up with you dudes and demoing some cool systems. Oh, and pooping in Jason's bathroom!!!

OMG... TMI!


----------



## bertholomey

bikinpunk said:


> Is anyone else as excited about this gtg as I am? Just curious. I'm looking forward to meeting up with you dudes and demoing some cool systems. Oh, and pooping in Jason's bathroom!!!
> 
> OMG... TMI!


Wow!!! When I read this, I thought Andy had posted that.......then I saw it was our very own bikinipunk


----------



## ErinH

You got jokes!? We'll see who's laughing when I get there!


----------



## req

:uhoh:

i didnt start it jason! it wasnt me!!!




that being said... i can access the forum from my cell phone while at work... and i do get reception in the mens room. ill just let you put that together while i wipe...


----------



## Darkrider

req said:


> :uhoh:
> 
> i didnt start it jason! it wasnt me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that being said... i can access the forum from my cell phone while at work... and i do get reception in the mens room. ill just let you put that together while i wipe...


Read this while eating lunch. Thanks.


----------



## casey

they make a dollar while i make a dime

thats why i **** on company time


----------



## Notloudenuf

req said:


> anything can be done
> 
> however i really liked how your guy did the styliezed line thickness on his graphic. i tried to wrack my brain to figure out how they did it, and all i could think of was a calligraphic brush stroke down a spline made with the pen tool in photoshop... if you could ask them - it would fulfill my curiousity.
> 
> i got the crossover image from installing the helix dsp software, applying the filters (i just used a 50hz~150hz~300hz~5000hz~20000hz points and 24db\oct slopes to make it easy and clean) then copying the screen of each channel into photoshop, then tracing the lines with splines and using a thick brush stroke on them.
> 
> took about an hour or so


I sent your gif to them and asked for the suggested changes to be made. I will post back what they say about making those lines.


----------



## sirbOOm

All this graphic design skill around here is making me nervous... is it Photoshop that makes you guys all so f'ing good looking or is it natural? 

...do you feel awkward now?


----------



## Notloudenuf

sirbOOm said:


> All this graphic design skill around here is making me nervous... is it Photoshop that makes you guys all so f'ing good looking or is it natural?
> 
> ...do you feel awkward now?


I'm just naturally handsome. :laugh:


----------



## req

sirbOOm said:


> All this graphic design skill around here is making me nervous... is it Photoshop that makes you guys all so f'ing good looking or is it natural?
> 
> ...do you feel awkward now?


no i dont feel awkward lol. i suppose both skill+computer=better. i can draw well on paper too. my father was really good at drawing when i was a kid, i dont know if it came from him or just lots of practice. i dont really use art for anything anymore and thats a bummer.

as far as photoshop goes - its more about knowing the mechanics behind how to get the look you are going for rather than having skill at drawing. the origional image you need to start with is where the skill at drawing comes from. the rest is knowledge about photoshop and how it works.



Notloudenuf said:


> I sent your gif to them and asked for the suggested changes to be made. I will post back what they say about making those lines.


ok cool beans. im real interested to know what he did to make that happen.


----------



## EditTim

Alright, I'm really going to try to make it this time, especially since my system is much closer to the finish line 

Did someone say something about tuning? :laugh:

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) (dBLevel) 
12) Juan (BlackRain) 
13) Adam (The A Train) 
14) Nick (SirBoom) 
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - The Monte
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed Forester, or finally, the Ram 
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
18) Andy (req) - lamborghini
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
18) Tim (EditTim) - '00 540i


----------



## crea_78

I would love to attend but since I just bought my 2014 Honda Accord Sport, don't have a system in it yet. Just purchased a Mosconi One 120.4 and Alpha Damp, but most likely won't have a system by that time.


----------



## claydo

Hey, don't let that stop ya! A working system is not required, come take a listen to the cars, make some friends......and maybe even get some inspiration for your own build. I think you'll have a big time, and this wonderful group will go out of their way to make ya feel welcome...trust me...


----------



## crea_78

I will more than likely attend but won't be able to get there until lunch time and have to leave by 5pm to pick up my wife from work in Charlotte. 

In my 98 Civic, I did have a pretty nice system with an Alpine HU (with processing), 3 Zapco amps, Rainbow Germanium components, and 2 ID IDW10s. It sounded nice and now I am looking to getting into the scene once again.


----------



## Notloudenuf

crea_78 said:


> I would love to attend but since I just bought my 2014 Honda Accord Sport, don't have a system in it yet. Just purchased a Mosconi One 120.4 and Alpha Damp, but most likely won't have a system by that time.





claydo said:


> Hey, don't let that stop ya! A working system is not required, come take a listen to the cars, make some friends......and maybe even get some inspiration for your own build. I think you'll have a big time, and this wonderful group will go out of their way to make ya feel welcome...trust me...



Exactly!!!! I HOSTED an event without a system. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

crea_78 said:


> I would love to attend but since I just bought my 2014 Honda Accord Sport, don't have a system in it yet. Just purchased a Mosconi One 120.4 and Alpha Damp, but most likely won't have a system by that time.


I think you bought that amp from my buddy Ryan who used to come to our meets (before he moved to the Sunshine State). I think you will really enjoy that amp! Feel free to ask questions of the group - hopefully Mark Worrell will be at this meet - you could bounce an install question or two off of him as well.


----------



## chithead

Yes, definitely still show up, even if it's just to listen and get ideas for your install. That's what I do!


----------



## bertholomey

chithead said:


> Yes, definitely still show up, even if it's just to listen and get ideas for your install. That's what I do!


You show up to entertain us!

......meaning of course......that you are a funny guy.......great humor.......


----------



## crea_78

bertholomey said:


> I think you bought that amp from my buddy Ryan who used to come to our meets (before he moved to the Sunshine State). I think you will really enjoy that amp! Feel free to ask questions of the group - hopefully Mark Worrell will be at this meet - you could bounce an install question or two off of him as well.


Yes, i bought the amp from him and should receive it tomorrow. Too good of a deal to pass up on. I like the AS line, but too much for me to spend when i have other components to purchase as well.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## crea_78

chithead said:


> Yes, definitely still show up, even if it's just to listen and get ideas for your install. That's what I do!


That is what i am planning on doing. Will only be doing front stage ATM and sometime in the near future, and a sub as well

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkySlim

EditTim said:


> Alright, I'm really going to try to make it this time, especially since my system is much closer to the finish line
> 
> Did someone say something about tuning? :laugh:
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
> 2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
> 3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
> 4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
> 5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3
> 6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
> 7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
> 8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
> 9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
> 10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
> 11) (dBLevel)
> 12) Juan (BlackRain)
> 13) Adam (The A Train)
> 14) Nick (SirBoom)
> 15) Ally (Millerlyte) - The Monte
> 16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed Forester, or finally, the Ram
> 17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
> 18) Andy (req) - lamborghini
> 19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
> 18) Tim (EditTim) - '00 540i


19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
20) Mike (assdouche) - 


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## sirbOOm

) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) (dBLevel) 
12) Juan (BlackRain) 
13) Adam (The A Train) 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - The Monte
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed Forester, or finally, the Ram 
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
18) Andy (req) - lamborghini
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
18) Tim (EditTim) - '00 540i
19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
20) Mike (assdouche) -


----------



## bose301s

Well, I am rethinking this, if I get my system in in time for it I will try and show up, hopefully I can.


----------



## Salami

crea_78 said:


> I would love to attend but since I just bought my 2014 Honda Accord Sport, don't have a system in it yet. Just purchased a Mosconi One 120.4 and Alpha Damp, but most likely won't have a system by that time.


I have a Sport also, no system currently but I hope to change that by then. Either way I will be there. It would be good to bounce ideas off another Sport owner. 

What color is your Sport?


----------



## jpf150

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) (dBLevel)
12) Juan (BlackRain)
13) Adam (The A Train)
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - The Monte
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed Forester, or finally, the Ram
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
18) Andy (req) - lamborghini
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
18) Tim (EditTim) - '00 540i
19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
20) Mike (assdouche) - 
21) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150

My system should be done by then. I'm going to take off work for this date next time I go in, so no excuses haha. I'd really be interested in getting some help tuning, if anyone would like to possible bring a microphone or just use your ears. I've got a miniDSP and could bring my computer as well.


----------



## crea_78

Salami said:


> I have a Sport also, no system currently but I hope to change that by then. Either way I will be there. It would be good to bounce ideas off another Sport owner.
> 
> What color is your Sport?


I have the Modern Steel Metallic and I love the color of my car. Haven't done much to it yet except for debadging, adding LED lights, and HIDs. Hopefully will have the doors sound deadened by the time of the meet. 

I read our car can fit a midwoofer up to 2.9" and was wondering if the HAT Clarus with a depth of 2.99" would be able to fit with little modification? If not, have to consider going with the HAT Unity or Hertz HSK 165 (XL).


----------



## crea_78

sirbOOm said:


> ) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
> 2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
> 3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
> 4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
> 5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3
> 6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
> 7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
> 8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
> 9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
> 10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
> 11) (dBLevel)
> 12) Juan (BlackRain)
> 13) Adam (The A Train)
> 14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
> 15) Ally (Millerlyte) - The Monte
> 16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed Forester, or finally, the Ram
> 17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
> 18) Andy (req) - lamborghini
> 19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
> 18) Tim (EditTim) - '00 540i
> 19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
> 20) Mike (assdouche) -


I will be there... if I don't have to work that day. Jason with a 2014 Accord Sport


----------



## The A Train

crea_78 said:


> I have the Modern Steel Metallic and I love the color of my car. Haven't done much to it yet except for debadging, adding LED lights, and HIDs. Hopefully will have the doors sound deadened by the time of the meet.
> 
> 
> 
> I read our car can fit a midwoofer up to 2.9" and was wondering if the HAT Clarus with a depth of 2.99" would be able to fit with little modification? If not, have to consider going with the HAT Unity or Hertz HSK 165 (XL).



Add my name to the list of 2014 accord sport owners list. No system in it, more than likely stay stock...


----------



## carter1010

count me in for now unless something drastic happens. Will have a new car / new build. Exciting times.


----------



## stereo_luver

Count me in. There's a comp in KY on that day and one on the next day in TN. I remember what happened when I went to a GTG in NC and then tried to make a comp on the next day. I'll risk it again.

Chuck

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) (dBLevel)
12) Juan (BlackRain)
13) Adam (The A Train)
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - The Monte
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed Forester, or finally, the Ram
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
18) Andy (req) - lamborghini
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
18) Tim (EditTim) - '00 540i
19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
20) Mike (assdouche) - 
21) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150
22) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram w/Jet Engine


----------



## claydo

Woo hoo......I get to hear chucks truck!


----------



## req

damn chuck. finally going to get to meet you? LOL


----------



## stereo_luver

req said:


> damn chuck. finally going to get to meet you? LOL


I'm only coming to hear the Lambo. I refuse to wear a name badge so you'll never know who I am.....LOL

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

stereo_luver said:


> I'm only coming to hear the Lambo. I refuse to wear a shirt so you'll know who I am.....LOL
> 
> Chuck


fixed.


----------



## req

oh jesus 0_o

plz shirt wear...



the lambo is in the shop getting a custom foot pedal installed... ill have to bring the veyron...


----------



## stereo_luver

^^^^ That would make me a qualified Meca judge?

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

haha. I was wondering if you'd get what I was referencing. 

Andy, you need me to edit your car? (seriously) Maybe the joke has run it's course... you tell me, dude. I can change it to Veyron if you'd like, though.


----------



## stereo_luver

If Andy is changing his car I'm changing my ride too. I doubt seriously I can get the install completed in time but I'm changing mine if Andy changes his.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

You've got time, Chuck. There's surely a turbojet plant near you somewhere. Just drive up, have them drop one in the bed and strap it down. Run a few wires from your amp to power it and you're good to go.


----------



## stereo_luver

I'm currently running an old rebuilt GE J79 from a vintage F4 Phantom. I'm looking to upgrade soon. I'm stuck right around MACH 2 and want just a little more.

Chuck


----------



## captainobvious

Good deal, glad I'll get to sample the truck again this spring Chuck. Looking forward to it.

-Steve


----------



## ErinH

I was going to make an awesome mix CD but Jason told me I couldn't include my Bruce Springsteen song. LOL. 

I've got a couple things I'd like to do in my car before this meet, so hopefully the event doesn't sneak up on me. Then I need to friggin' get whatever Gremlin I have worked out so I can enjoy other cars without worrying if mine's going to flake out on me. Gotta love car audio.


----------



## req

we have tons of engines over here where im at right now. a few hundred engine containers stacked in nice rows outside, and the engine shop is right on the other side of the wall... im sure i could salvage some parts in a covert op if you need them for your dodge-air...

(where i work)
http://goo.gl/maps/06JBw

they are F414-GE-400's - not as fancy as the f14\16 engines, but you know... they are right there lol.


----------



## stereo_luver

Andy a 414 or 118 would be nice. The 118 would be a tight squeeze. But I have a torch, plasma cutter and welder. That means anything is possible. The 414 would just have to hang off the tailgate.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver

Anything with less tie-wire would be best. I'm good at it....but I hate it all the same.

Chuck


----------



## captainobvious

bikinpunk said:


> I've got a couple things I'd like to do in my car before this meet, so hopefully the event doesn't sneak up on me. Then I need to friggin' get whatever *Gremlin* I have worked out so I can enjoy other cars without worrying if mine's going to flake out on me. Gotta love car audio.


Uh oh...What kind of gremlins?

On another note, I'm glad to see there are a bunch of you planning to come that I haven't met yet. I've been chatting with you guys and gals for a long time so it will be nice to finally meet.


----------



## jpf150

With more and more people saying they will come, will this still be at your house bertholomey or are you looking at other options?


----------



## ErinH

captainobvious said:


> Uh oh...What kind of gremlins?


Something funky with my right tweeter. Been going on since December but I haven't had a chance to deal with it. No idea what exactly it is. I hope to have some time next month to track it down.


----------



## Notloudenuf

This is it!


And Andy, my graphic designer said "I used the pen tool in Illustrator to draw them."


----------



## req

looks like he just copied my graphic and put the font that you had on there before.

i used the pen tool in photoshop - but i guess it does not have the cool features like illustrator does to make the line thickness vary. thats what i liked about his other graphic the most...

maybe ill load up illustrator and import my paths and see if i can get it looking better. by chance, do you know what font that is that he used?


----------



## Notloudenuf

req said:


> looks like he just copied my graphic and put the font that you had on there before.
> 
> i used the pen tool in photoshop - but i guess it does not have the cool features like illustrator does to make the line thickness vary. thats what i liked about his other graphic the most...
> 
> maybe ill load up illustrator and import my paths and see if i can get it looking better. by chance, do you know what font that is that he used?


I got them to narrow up the graphic as well. Thanks for your keen eye on this Andy. I feel really good about this draft and appreciate your input on the design. 

It's Depthcore from dafont.com
depthcore - Search - dafont.com


----------



## bertholomey

jpf150 said:


> With more and more people saying they will come, will this still be at your house bertholomey or are you looking at other options?


Well, if over 50 people are strongly committed to arriving (like say they are definitely coming the week before the meet), then I might have to relocate. I can accommodate many cars at my house - should be fine. My wish would be to have it here so Erin can set up whatever is needed for the tuning seminar. 

Unfortunately, life gets in the way of fun and some will not be able to attend, so there will need to be about 75 signed up for me to get nervous about not being able to accommodate everyone.


----------



## bose301s

So, since most of the people posting in here are from NC, I was wondering if anyone would be willing to help me get my system finished. I live in an apartment and just don't have that much experience in working with fiberglass or anything else so I definitely need help. I went to a shop to get a quote and they want $1300 to do my A-Pillars and mounts for my Anarchys in my doors, that's just too much. I will obviously provide all material needed etc. and if you want pay you for help, I just want to get it done. I am looking to do a Fountek FR88-EX and CSS LD25X up front somewhere and my Anarchys in my doors, the wiring etc. I can do myself. Hopefully someone can help me, hit me up via PM if you're willing, you guys are awesome and I look forward to hopefully getting some help, lol.


----------



## req

if you were in the east coast of virginia i would say come on over and we can "do the dew" if you will.

but that might be a bit too much


----------



## captainobvious

Anarchy's in the doors of what? Those are some beefy midbasses.


----------



## bose301s

captainobvious said:


> Anarchy's in the doors of what? Those are some beefy midbasses.


2010 Ford Focus, should be doable, even if I lose the ability to use windows, lol.

According to the Metra website I should have 4 inches of mounting depth and if you use trim rings to bring them out a bit they should be ok.


----------



## jpf150

bertholomey said:


> Well, if over 50 people are strongly committed to arriving (like say they are definitely coming the week before the meet), then I might have to relocate. I can accommodate many cars at my house - should be fine. My wish would be to have it here so Erin can set up whatever is needed for the tuning seminar.
> 
> Unfortunately, life gets in the way of fun and some will not be able to attend, so there will need to be about 75 signed up for me to get nervous about not being able to accommodate everyone.


Sounds great! I'm really excited for the tuning seminar so I hope that does get to happen.


----------



## req

ive got the anarchies in the doors of my GTi. they are just shy of 4" mounting depth.


----------



## ErinH

BUMP!


----------



## captainobvious

About a month and a half to go. No excuses! Get working on those installs and take off now if needed


----------



## jpf150

I really need to finish my A-pillars...and wiring...and mounting amps. But, I can't wait for this meet up!


----------



## audiophile25

I am going to try and get the day off to attend. If I am able to go I will be bringing my 2010 Frontier.


----------



## bertholomey

audiophile25 said:


> I am going to try and get the day off to attend. If I am able to go I will be bringing my 2010 Frontier.


That would be awesome if you can make it!


----------



## bertholomey

Hey Guys and Gals,

I have had some good chats with Erin and Steve about this get together, and time is certainly marching on.......even if I'm not completely ready. 

As I mentioned in my first post, I'd like to attempt to have a cook out that day. I have always wanted to do a cook out when I have hosted these at my house, but I have always decided against it. We had a great time with it at the last meet in September, so I'd like to do it again. It gave some flexibility with the schedule - guys can cook early if they need to leave early....and the guys who were local could hang awhile because we weren't taking off to go to a restaurant. 

So my plan is to have snack food around for lunch / supply something to hold yourself over until we have an early dinner. 

I need to buy a grill - the one I have is old and decrepit. You grill masters out there - give me some suggestions in the $300 range for grills that I can get at Home Depot - mostly brands you guys have had success with. I don't want a huge mongo thing, and I'm not investing in a Green Egg......

There will be things that would be great if guys would bring / sign up for. Once I determine what those are, I'll post up a list and you guys could put your name beside them. I'll be supplying hamburgers and hot dogs.....if you want fancier meat.......you are certainly welcome to bring it. 

Also, we had a couple fellas who worked the grill last time that did a great job - would love it if someone would be willing to step forward to volunteer to work the grill. Even if it rains, we can move the grill to the edge of the garage, and we should be ok. 

Erin and I are still discussing the tuning piece - will likely be more of a enlightening discussion versus a power point presentation. Class participation will also likely be key. 

I can't guarantee that everyone will have a blast, but I hope that with all the great people, great systems, good food, and some instructional / entertaining discussion about tune / install - we have a really good chance that everyone will have a blast. And......I need to put together my demo disc


----------



## casey

make a list, ill be happy to sign up for a few items. if people want to put some suggestions of stuff down that they want.

Ill make some dip and bring some tortilla chips as well, mainly because I want to eat it but Im willing to share.

Cant help on the grill. Ive got a $120 char-broil unit that works fine for me


----------



## stereo_luver

I just bought this for my son as a house warming present. Best I could find for the money. Check the options and specs.

Brinkmann Elite Dual Sear 4-Burner Stainless Steel Propane Gas Grill-810-3660-SB at The Home Depot

Chuck


----------



## Notloudenuf

I have one of these
Holland Grill

It's awesome! My in-laws gave it to us and it cooks a phenomenal T-bone. No flame ups and it has a lifetime warranty. They are about $700 though :\


----------



## jpf150

I'd bring a few things as well if needed. Drinks, deer meat, open fryer if you'd like to make french fries or even deep fry some things, plates, etc. Maybe if I'm lucky enough to have a couple days off I'll make some jerky for you guys to try.


----------



## bertholomey

stereo_luver said:


> I just bought this for my son as a house warming present. Best I could find for the money. Check the options and specs.
> 
> Brinkmann Elite Dual Sear 4-Burner Stainless Steel Propane Gas Grill-810-3660-SB at The Home Depot
> 
> Chuck


Thanks Chuck - that looks like a good one. 



Notloudenuf said:


> I have one of these
> Holland Grill
> 
> It's awesome! My in-laws gave it to us and it cooks a phenomenal T-bone. No flame ups and it has a lifetime warranty. They are about $700 though :\


Wow! very nice - I'd like to see what smaller models they may have and their cost. 



jpf150 said:


> I'd bring a few things as well if needed. Drinks, deer meat, open fryer if you'd like to make french fries or even deep fry some things, plates, etc. Maybe if I'm lucky enough to have a couple days off I'll make some jerky for you guys to try.


....deep fry plates? J/K.....that might be tough to transport - not sure if folks would do that, but we could put it down as a tentative. I'd like to try some of that jerky if you have the chance to make it.


----------



## bertholomey

Discussed with the wife, and we put together a short list of things that may be needed. Feel free to claim something to make your contribution to making this a great event. Items can have more than one name beside them - either coordinate between those who sign up or make it a surprise 

I'll supply the box burgers / hot dogs - again, if you want chicken or steak or venison or brats, etc.....feel free to bring it. 

Chips: 

Buns (hamburger / hot dog):

Plates / Cups:

Ketchup/mustard/mayo:

Sodas / water:

We might run out for a couple boxes of Krispy Kreme donuts in the morning, and then plan on having snacky things with you to get through the day. 

Here is the 'No Alcohol' statement - just don't want it at the house, don't want the liability if someone has an accident after leaving the house, etc. I'm hoping it will be a beautiful day, be lots of cool folks here, would be fun to drink a few - but I just don't want the hassle. 

I'll make demo discs for everyone (who wears a name tag ), but please bring discs that you are familiar with to demo. At Freezefest, we had a bit of a disc swap, so if you have an awesome demo disc that you want think others would enjoy, think about bringing some copies or set up a laptop with some blanks.


----------



## captainobvious

Chips: 

Buns (hamburger / hot dog):

Plates / Cups / plasticware:

Ketchup/mustard/mayo: *Captainobvious (Steve) all 3*

Sodas / water:

Lettuce/Tomato/Onion

Potato Salad / Cole Slaw / Macaroni Salad


----------



## casey

and dip



captainobvious said:


> Chips: *casey*
> 
> Buns (hamburger / hot dog):
> 
> Plates / Cups / plasticware:
> 
> Ketchup/mustard/mayo: *Captainobvious (Steve) all 3*
> 
> Sodas / water:
> 
> Lettuce/Tomato/Onion
> 
> Potato Salad / Cole Slaw / Macaroni Salad


----------



## ErinH

If I'm not able to bring anything I'd be happy to pitch in some money to cover what I eat. You wanna put out a tip jar for slackers like me?

Or, you can take me to Publix when I get there Friday. Lol.


----------



## DBlevel

captainobvious said:


> Chips:
> 
> Buns (hamburger / hot dog): DBlevel(Russell)
> 
> Plates / Cups / plasticware:
> 
> Ketchup/mustard/mayo: *Captainobvious (Steve) all 3*
> 
> Sodas / water:
> 
> Lettuce/Tomato/Onion
> 
> Potato Salad / Cole Slaw / Macaroni Salad


I bring the buns. Even if I can't make it I get them to Casey to bring.


----------



## jpf150

I'll bring cole slaw. And some jerky if I have enough time to make it. I'll also pitch in a couple 2 liters since they are cheap. I might have a fold out table or two I could bring if you need as well. I've got a truck so it's not a problem.


----------



## bertholomey

bikinpunk said:


> If I'm not able to bring anything I'd be happy to pitch in some money to cover what I eat. You wanna put out a tip jar for slackers like me?
> 
> Or, you can take me to Publix when I get there Friday. Lol.


Yes - we will have a 'Slacker Jar'.......with Bikinpunk's picture on the side of it 



DBlevel said:


> I bring the buns. Even if I can't make it I get them to Casey to bring.


Funny - I read this out loud to the wife in my best Terminator voice 



jpf150 said:


> I'll bring cole slaw. And some jerky if I have enough time to make it. I'll also pitch in a couple 2 liters since they are cheap. I might have a fold out table or two I could bring if you need as well. I've got a truck so it's not a problem.


A couple tables would be hugely helpful! I really appreciate that.


----------



## bertholomey

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain)
13) Adam (The A Train)
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - The Monte
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed Forester, or finally, the Ram
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
18) Andy (req) - lamborghini
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
18) Tim (EditTim) - '00 540i
19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
20) Mike (assdouche) - *vehicle?*
21) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150
22) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram w/Jet Engine


Have there been additions that aren't on this list? I want to give Russell a tentative number on the Bunz that are needed......but we might need to wait until we know the attrition rate.


----------



## casey

bikinpunk said:


> Or, you can take me to Publix when I get there Friday. Lol.


wait...we have a publix local?!


----------



## ErinH

I have no idea. But I hate Walmart. I'm coming to NC to get away from ******** for the weekend. The last place I want to visit is Walmart. Lol.


----------



## bertholomey

I'm glad we don't have in ******** in Randleman!


----------



## casey

bertholomey said:


> I'm glad we don't have in ******** in Randleman!


Did I miss the sarcasm? :laugh:


----------



## chithead

You know I'll be there with some Coke! And maybe some Sprite.


----------



## bertholomey

casey said:


> Did I miss the sarcasm? :laugh:



I would just have to keep him away from WalMart, and anywhere else in Randleman ?


----------



## casey

randleman, trAsheboro, Thomasville. 

He would be among his people.

Looking forward to this!


----------



## DBlevel

casey said:


> randleman, trAsheboro, Thomasville.
> 
> He would be among his people.
> 
> Looking forward to this!


Walkertown


----------



## bose301s

Still working on this one, but as of now it's sadly a no.


----------



## claydo

chithead said:


> You know I'll be there with some Coke! And maybe some Sprite.


Cool, chit's bringin tha blow! Guess I'll claim the plates, cups, and fine china.........


----------



## bertholomey

Updated List:

Burgers / Hot Dogs: *Jason*

Chips: *Casey*

Buns (hamburger / hot dog): *Russell*

Lettuce / Tomato / Onion:

Potato Salad / Cole Slaw / Macaroni Salad:

Plates / Cups / Fine China: *Clay*

Ketchup/mustard/mayo:*Steve*

Sodas (Coke / Sprite): *Daniel*

Water:


----------



## stereo_luver

Updated List:

Burgers / Hot Dogs: *Jason*

Chips: Casey

Buns (hamburger / hot dog): *Russell*

Lettuce / Tomato / Onion:

Potato Salad / Cole Slaw / Macaroni Salad:

Plates / Cups / Fine China: *Clay*

Ketchup/mustard/mayo: *Steve*

Sodas (Coke / Sprite): *Daniel*

Water: 

Trouble: *Chuck*


----------



## Notloudenuf

stereo_luver said:


> Updated List:
> 
> Trouble: *Chuck*



LOL :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

That is exactly right!


----------



## turbo5upra

Thinking I might end up riding down with Tintbox if there is room in his sleigh- have a little over a month to work it out


----------



## ErinH

Do it, yeti!


----------



## req

comming for virginia beach.

i dont know if bringing some meat or anything else to grill is a good idea considering the diriving time.

is there anything i can contribute to this event considering that? carly and i can make some chickenwing dip and have it ready for the oven when we get there?

i still dont know if carly has the time off, but ill be attending no matter what


----------



## crea_78

How many cases of water would we need? I can bring that...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

I figure that a couple should be plenty. Water consumption is usually temperature dependent.


----------



## jpf150

Burgers / Hot Dogs: Jason

Chips: Casey

Buns (hamburger / hot dog): Russell

Lettuce / Tomato / Onion:

Potato Salad / Cole Slaw / Macaroni Salad: James(cole slaw)

Plates / Cups / Fine China: Clay

Ketchup/mustard/mayo: Steve

Sodas (Coke / Sprite): Daniel, James(I'll bring at least 1 or two 2 liters to contribute)

Water: 

Tables/chairs:James(I'll bring what I have)


----------



## Darkrider

I think we should have at least 2 people tied to each item, to split up costs. It could get expensive trying to buy enough dogs/burgers for 15 peeps.

Also, I'll volunteer to bring lettuce, tomato, and onion.


----------



## captainobvious

Food List said:


> Burgers / Hot Dogs#1: Jason (Bertholomey)
> Burgers / Hot Dogs#2:
> 
> Chips: Casey
> 
> Buns (hamburger / hot dog) #1: Russell
> Buns (hamburger / hot dog) #2:
> 
> Lettuce / Tomato / Onion: Darkrider
> 
> Potato Salad:
> Cole Slaw: James
> Macaroni Salad:
> 
> Plates / Cups / Fine China: Clay (Claydo)
> 
> Ketchup/mustard/mayo: Steve (Captainobvious)
> 
> Sodas (Coke / Sprite)/tea/lemonade, etc: Daniel, James(I'll bring at least 1 or two 2 liters to contribute)
> 
> Water:
> 
> Tables/chairs: James(I'll bring what I have)



Sounds good. Added double items for those that really get expensive for one person to tackle.


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> At Freezefest, we had a bit of a disc swap, so if you have an awesome demo disc that you want think others would enjoy, think about bringing some copies or set up a laptop with some blanks.


I plan to make a meet disc myself. And I like the idea of a demo CD swap. So, with that said, would you other guys be interested in me making some copies of mine to swap? I don't wanna make 30 for no reason. 

Also, at my last meet, I wound up cutting about 10 copies of CDs that others had brought and someone wanted a copy of. I didn't mind it, but to take that load off Jason, maybe the people who have laptops could bring their own to help make copies? Or, maybe even just bring some thumb drives and we can throw them on a thumb drive? For example, if you want a copy of a disc that I made but I didn't bring enough, you can give me your thumb drive and I can throw the tracks on there and you can burn them when you get home. Just a suggestion. Might make it easier for people to make the most of their day rather than hanging by a computer waiting for a CD to finish burning.


----------



## jpf150

I'll have my laptop there for tuning my minidsp so it can be used for burning CDs. I like the thumb drive idea as well...


----------



## captainobvious

Thumbdrive FTW. Much quicker and you can throw much more on there. I'll have my laptop and thumbdrive with me.


----------



## ErinH

And if someone doesn't have a thumb drive, you can use a sd card with most laptops as well. If you have a large enough card you can swap the card out of your digital camera to get some songs loaded and then put it back in the camera. Assuming you'll have a digicam with you.


----------



## chithead

Anyone who rocked out to the Forester at the last meet knows it was a thumb drive only demo  

They just work!


----------



## req

ill have my laptop there as well and my dayton omnimic too. (i hope to pick your brain a bit more about using it erin)

ill bring some CD-R's as well.


also, my carPC can take a hard drive, thumb drive, CD, AUX input (not as loud\clear though), or DVD. i have a 5in1 SD card reader somewhere - but id have to find it if thats all you got.

i do NOT have a car charging station - i would like to just leave the car running all day and let people demo it as they please, but i dont have that capability as of right now (sigh, ive been meaning to buy an IOTA DLS powersupply too ...)

im really looking forward to a nice relaxing meet that its not freezing cold haha!


----------



## Notloudenuf

req said:


> im really looking forward to a nice relaxing meet that its not freezing cold haha!


Hey!!!! I resemble that remark!


----------



## ErinH

req said:


> ill have my laptop there as well and my dayton omnimic too. (i hope to pick your brain a bit more about using it erin)


for sure. just let me know. if you don't already have REW, download that and bring it with you to the meet as well.


----------



## Darkrider

req said:


> ill have my laptop there as well and my dayton omnimic too. (i hope to pick your brain a bit more about using it erin)
> 
> ill bring some CD-R's as well.
> 
> 
> also, my carPC can take a hard drive, thumb drive, CD, AUX input (not as loud\clear though), or DVD. i have a 5in1 SD card reader somewhere - but id have to find it if thats all you got.
> 
> i do NOT have a car charging station - i would like to just leave the car running all day and let people demo it as they please, but i dont have that capability as of right now (sigh, ive been meaning to buy an IOTA DLS powersupply too ...)
> 
> im really looking forward to a nice relaxing meet that its not freezing cold haha!


The cold surely didn't matter _*inside*_ your vw - I remember we actually had to turn the heat down when I was having a demo - that little car gets blazin hot!

Did you get your screen straightened out? I remember there being a a dead spot on the right side where the plastic frame was touching the screen?


----------



## req

i am waiting on the new screeen to come in the mail - but with the weather warming up it is actually working without any problems now 

it does it quite warm in there!!!

yeah @bikinpunk; i have rew and all that jazz. hopefully ill get the new screen in the mail in time to install windows8.1 and put all the software on there too, so i can do everything right from the carPC (is my goal).


----------



## bertholomey

Erin and I are looking to incorporate a REW tutorial into our brief tuning discussion. 

He will post a link as a tip for purchasing a good mic for the best price. 

I have REW on my mac that I can have on a biggish screen. 

We can use my home system as a practical demonstration of the software. 

For those who don't need it don't care about it.......demos will still be on-going outside  

We will plan to do this around 'lunch time' - there won't be a lunch served, so get out the snack that you brought and watch a good demonstration


----------



## sirbOOm

I'm going to bring my H/K upgraded Mercedes Logic 7 stereo system's crackly tweeters and you can here MB's version of what sounds like a bad JBL MS-8 install. Ug.


----------



## casey

5 weeks away! Hope my car is back from Mark by then lol. Im coming either way.

anyone have a horn setup thats attending? I havent had the chance to demo a horn setup before


----------



## bertholomey

casey said:


> 5 weeks away! Hope my car is back from Mark by then lol. Im coming either way.



It might be.....if Mark reads that post, he might put it at the end of the queue lol


----------



## casey

bertholomey said:


> It might be.....if Mark reads that post, he might put it at the end of the queue lol


lol as much crap as I talk to him it is probably already there. 


Looking forward to meeting people again and putting faces to names.


----------



## DBlevel

casey said:


> lol as much crap as I talk to him it is probably already there.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to meeting people again and putting faces to names.



Tell Markie Mark to hurry up so he can do my bucket............


----------



## casey

Youll just change gear in the middle of his fab work though.


----------



## DBlevel

casey said:


> Youll just change gear in the middle of his fab work though.


Ok Nancy 



Probably would


----------



## captainobvious

He's got quite a bit of work going on simultaneously right now between just a few of us here.

I got a pic and update of my pillars today actually. Looking amazing of course 

#Doctor


----------



## DBlevel

captainobvious said:


> He's got quite a bit of work going on simultaneously right now between just a few of us here.
> 
> I got a pic and update of my pillars today actually. Looking amazing of course
> 
> #Doctor


I know, Mark is a very cool guy. I just like the Markie Mark name...... :laugh:

I vote he change his username, but either way he'll be doing work on the Accord at some point.

Very cool member, went out of his way to just give an estimate!

Any pics of the pillars?


----------



## captainobvious

DBlevel said:


> Any pics of the pillars?



Just one until they are in my hands 

I'll PM you.


----------



## DBlevel

Very clean looking Steve man!


----------



## DBlevel

Very clean looking Steve man!


----------



## bertholomey

So good it warranted a double post! ?


----------



## DBlevel

bertholomey said:


> So good it warranted a double post! ?


Lol, wonderful Apple products.......


----------



## casey

Apple makes whiskey?


----------



## DBlevel

casey said:


> Apple makes whiskey?


I wish........ 

iPad .....fool

U mad?


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> Erin and I are looking to incorporate a REW tutorial into our brief tuning discussion.
> 
> For those who don't need it don't care about it.......demos will still be on-going outside
> 
> We will plan to do this around 'lunch time' - there won't be a lunch served, so get out the snack that you brought and watch a good demonstration



As Jason said, we will be putting on a 'class' of sorts for measuring your sound system. I'll give a crash course in how to set up your measurement gear, how to use it with REW, and how to analyze the results of the various measurements. I'll also give examples on how you can use your DSP in tandem to help correct problem areas. This will be a live tutorial and we think a lot of people would really get something useful out of it (otherwise we wouldn't waste the time). 

This will be an introduction covering the following:

Setting up your mic
Getting familiar with REW
Basic RTA Measurements:
Spatial Averaging

Impulse Response Measurements:
Setting up your hardware and system for an impulse response
Multiple impulse measurements averaged together for a single spatial average
Impulse response used to determine modal issues (typically below 300hz in the car)


Note: I will NOT be covering loopback measurements, which would be used to measure real time delay. That would take more time that I doubt people really care to spend listening to me yammer on, and the cost for the hardware to do so would be higher. 

The next post will cover what you need.


----------



## chefhow

Got the OK to come down for the GTG. See you guys there


----------



## ErinH

To those of you who want to participate in the RTA class, read on...


Foreword
Basic RTA measurements provide you simple acoustic data. 
The impulse measurements provide you additional information, namely modal characteristics which are great to know in order to shape the midbass response. 


*You will need the following for basic measurements*:*
Laptop. Make sure to charge the battery.  
A Mic. For simplicity, I recommend the Dayton Audio UMM-6 USB microphone. It's a simple USB plug and play. No fuss of using an XLR preamp.
Room EQ Wizard (REW) software. Unfortunatley you have to register to HTS to get this software. But it's painless and worth the effort. Here's the link:
REW - Room EQ Wizard Room Acoustics Software 

*If you want to do impulse based measurements you'll also need a way to send signal from your laptop/computer soundcard to your car audio system. The output signal is generated from the software and sent out to your system through a patch cable, such as a standard 1/8" to RCA aux cable adapter. For the output, whether you can use a 1/8" stereo jack at the laptop soundcard or a USB soundcard... it's your call. The USB may be a bit cleaner, but I doubt it. Most laptops' FR is flat enough to not matter. 
The input in to your system needs to be whatever makes sense. For example, if you have an AUX input that uses the standard 1/8" jack, then you need a 1/8" end on the cable. If you have AUX RCA inputs on your deck then you'll need to have RCA ends for your connection cable. 
My personal setup uses the M-Audio Transit USB soundcard and I run a 1/8" to RCA cable out from that and in to my Alpine deck's AUX input. You can pretty much get by using your laptop soundcard output in most cases, though. Just make sure you have a cable that allows you to go AUX input to your headunit. If you don't have an AUX input, then you can go in to your DSP but it's more troublesome and you may bypass headunit settings. Something to consider.




If you have any questions regarding hardware, please ask now. There are a lot of threads here that cover what gear to buy but I understand that it may be confusing when you're new to this stuff so I'll be happy to help you figure out what you need if my words above aren't enough.


----------



## captainobvious

chefhow said:


> Got the OK to come down for the GTG. See you guys there


Niiiiiice!

Glad to see another northeast fellow on the list


----------



## captainobvious

bikinpunk said:


> The next post will cover what you need.



Excellent. I typically use TrueRTA, but will download the REW software.
Looking forward to this session.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bikinpunk said:


> To those of you who want to participate in the RTA class, read on...
> 
> If you have any questions regarding hardware, please ask now. There are a lot of threads here that cover what gear to buy but I understand that it may be confusing when you're new to this stuff so I'll be happy to help you figure out what you need if my words above aren't enough.


A few questions I'd like to ask you in person are about the speaker data you post.
I don't know how to read it. My level of knowledge is something to the tune of flat graphs are good but that is basically where it ends. The same goes for the RTA for tuning, start with a flat response (more or less) and listen from there.


----------



## Salami

bikinpunk said:


> Laptop. Make sure to charge the battery.


Jason ain't got no electricity in that house? :surprised: 


All kidding aside, my laptop battery **** the bed. Do we need to be portable or can I just plug into a wall outlet? 


I just picked up TruRTA, a Shure x2u USB/XLR, Dayton EMM-6 mic and DL'ed Room EQ and I am anxious to learn how to use them correctly.


----------



## Black Rain

Which version of REW should we have? I am unsure since I've never used this one. 

With TruRTA which one should you one use? What's the difference between the 1 octave and the 
1/12 octave versions?

Out of the 2 which one would produce the better responses needed?


----------



## ErinH

I'll only be discussing REW. So just focus on that. It's free and works better than any other free software I've used to date. Easy to use and packed full of features. 

Download whatever the latest version is. For the most part it won't matter. But might as well use the newest since it's free anyway.


----------



## Black Rain

Thanks Erin


----------



## req

thanks erin! ive got all that stuff already, aux input, helix p-dsp, laptop, rew, omnimic. if we need a 'doner car' to play with - ill volunteer haha 


and howard, if you want to drive to VA beach and stay the night before\after i have a bed for your pleasure. just wanted to put that out there 


looking forward to this!!!


----------



## jpf150

I probably won't have a mic by the time this meet happens, but I have everything else needed(laptop, minidsp, rew). But I can't wait to learn how to use it so when I do buy it ill be able to. Thanks for putting this together! Are there any mics in the sub $50 range that are quality? I know I won't have 80-100 to spend on one by the meet, but I could swing a max of 50(Ill just have to wait longer to buy my sub that I want).


----------



## bertholomey

req said:


> and howard, if you want to drive to VA beach and stay the night before\after *i have a bed for your pleasure. just wanted to put that out there *
> 
> 
> looking forward to this!!!


Wow Pooh......Public Forum.......J/K 




jpf150 said:


> I probably won't have a mic by the time this meet happens, but I have everything else needed(laptop, minidsp, rew). But I can't wait to learn how to use it so when I do buy it ill be able to. Thanks for putting this together! Are there any mics in the sub $50 range that are quality? I know I won't have 80-100 to spend on one by the meet, but I could swing a max of 50(Ill just have to wait longer to buy my sub that I want).



Personally, I wouldn't worry too much about buying one prior to the meet. You will get a lot out of seeing the demonstration, etc. and I would suggest waiting until you have the funds for the suggested one. I think I caught a sale at Parts Express when I bought mine, and that made it more reasonable.


----------



## Notloudenuf

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain)
13) Adam (The A Train)
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - The Monte
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed Forester, or finally, the Ram
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
18) Andy (req) - lamborghini
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
18) Tim (EditTim) - '00 540i
19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
20) Mike (assdouche) - *vehicle?*
21) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150
22) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram w/Jet Engine
23) Kendal (Notloudenuf) no car

I'm pretty sure to be there. Probably be riding with Jeremy


----------



## Darkrider

jpf150 said:


> I probably won't have a mic by the time this meet happens, but I have everything else needed(laptop, minidsp, rew). But I can't wait to learn how to use it so when I do buy it ill be able to. Thanks for putting this together! Are there any mics in the sub $50 range that are quality? I know I won't have 80-100 to spend on one by the meet, but I could swing a max of 50(Ill just have to wait longer to buy my sub that I want).


I have a Dayton Audio EMM-6 that I got on Amazon for $45. Only caveat is that it requires a phantom power supply (I went with the Behringer PS400 Ultra-Compact Phantom Power Supply - $20 on Amazon).


----------



## req

you know how i roll jason :surprised:

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain)
13) Adam (The A Train)
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - The Monte
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed Forester, or finally, the Ram
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
_18) Andy (req) - lambugatti_
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
18) Tim (EditTim) - '00 540i
19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
20) Mike (assdouche) - vehicle?
21) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150
22) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram w/Jet Engine from REQ
23) Kendal (Notloudenuf) no car
24) Howard (chefhow) scion XB


----------



## SilkySlim

Mike will have his 1991 honda accord.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

^
Added

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain)
13) Adam (The A Train)
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - The Monte
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed Forester, or finally, the Ram
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
_18) Andy (req) - VW _GTi
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
18) Tim (EditTim) - '00 540i
19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
20) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
21) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150
22) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
23) Kendal (Notloudenuf) no car
24) Howard (chefhow) scion XB


----------



## ErinH

Since I know a lot of you guys are doing some significant changes or upgrades in your builds for this meet, I thought we should link our build logs. That way people can see what they can get to hear. Might be great if someone is wavering over a particular kind of install to listen to a few that are akin to what they're considering. I could probably link a lot of these myself but I don't think it's my place to steal the thunder, so just copy/paste and throw the link on your car in your post. 


1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain)
13) Adam (The A Train)
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - The Monte
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed Forester, or finally, the Ram
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
_18) Andy (req) - VW _GTi
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
18) Tim (EditTim) - '00 540i
19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
20) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
21) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150
22) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
23) Kendal (Notloudenuf) no car
24) Howard (chefhow) scion XB


----------



## bertholomey

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ - Subi BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain)
13) Adam (The A Train)
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - The Monte
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed Forester, or finally, the Ram
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
_18) Andy (req) - VW _GTi
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
18) Tim (EditTim) - '00 540i
19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
20) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
21) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150
22) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
23) Kendal (Notloudenuf) no car
24) Howard (chefhow) scion XB


----------



## captainobvious

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ - Subi BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...stall-gallery/146064-2013-mazdaspeed-3-a.html
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain)
13) Adam (The A Train)
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - The Monte
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed Forester, or finally, the Ram
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
_18) Andy (req) - VW _GTi
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
18) Tim (EditTim) - '00 540i
19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
20) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
21) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150
22) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
23) Kendal (Notloudenuf) no car
24) Howard (chefhow) scion XB


----------



## stereo_luver

chefhow said:


> Got the OK to come down for the GTG. See you guys there


Far Out! It'll be good to see you again Howard. If I have anything you need let me know. And I may have some things you haven't thought about. Let's try and talk before we leave.

Chuck


----------



## Notloudenuf

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ - Subi BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...stall-gallery/146064-2013-mazdaspeed-3-a.html
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain)
13) Adam (The A Train)
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - The Monte
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed Forester, or finally, the Ram
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
_18) Andy (req) - VW _GTi
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
18) Tim (EditTim) - '00 540i
19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
20) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
21) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150
22) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
23) Kendal (Notloudenuf) Build Log
24) Howard (chefhow) scion XB


----------



## Serieus

Notloudenuf said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ - Subi BRZ
> 2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
> 3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
> 4) Casey (Casey) - Honda Civic
> 5) Steve (Captainobvious) - http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...stall-gallery/146064-2013-mazdaspeed-3-a.html
> 6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
> 7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
> 8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
> 9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
> 10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
> 11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
> 12) Juan (BlackRain)
> 13) Adam (The A Train)
> 14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
> 15) Ally (Millerlyte) - The Monte
> 16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed Forester, or finally, the Ram
> 17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
> _18) Andy (req) - VW _GTi
> 19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
> 18) Tim (EditTim) - '00 540i
> 19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
> 20) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
> 21) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150
> 22) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram
> 23) Kendal (Notloudenuf) Build Log
> 24) Howard (chefhow) scion XB


:laugh: i saw what you did there


----------



## Notloudenuf

Serieus said:


> :laugh: i saw what you did there


:laugh: I was hoping.


----------



## bertholomey

I didn't notice it until Chris pointed it out


----------



## casey

1) Jason (bertholomey) - Subi BRZ - Subi BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain)
13) Adam (The A Train)
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - The Monte
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed Forester, or finally, the Ram
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
_18) Andy (req) - VW _GTi
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
18) Tim (EditTim) - '00 540i
19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
20) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
21) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150
22) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
23) Kendal (Notloudenuf) no car
24) Howard (chefhow) scion XB


----------



## bertholomey

BTW.......Last weekend we bought a Weber, burner grill that we really like. 

So, we will have that and the old 4 burner grill.......now we just need someone to take control of the grilling duties (don't even need to respond now - just take over on the day of) like we had last Fall.


----------



## req

i took the liberty of searching ever username under the build log forum and these are the links i found 
if there is not a link after their name, nothing showed up under that filter.



1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...stall-gallery/146064-2013-mazdaspeed-3-a.html
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) <Invalid User specified when searched>
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed 2012 Forester, or finally, the 2010 Dodge Ram
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
_18) Andy (req) - mclaren F1 _
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
20) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
21) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
22) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F150
23) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
24) Kendal (Notloudenuf) Build Log
25) Howard (chefhow) scion XB


----------



## bertholomey

A couple things that came out of conversation with Erin.......

If you do have a laptop / microphone / software (REW or TrueRTA or something else), certainly bring it. During the 'tutorial', it would be good to follow along if you want - do a measurement or two, and seek pointers from some of the learned folks that will be there. 

Also, there will be power at the meet.....meaning really long extension cords could be hooked up to various places in the house. I want to avoid a cheap power strip off of one outlet in the garage with 10 cars pulling from it. If you want to hook up your car, bring a really long extension cord


----------



## Black Rain

Juan - Black Rain
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...y/145645-04-kia-sorento-sub-amp-build-up.html


----------



## bertholomey

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...stall-gallery/146064-2013-mazdaspeed-3-a.html
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed 2012 Forester, or finally, the 2010 Dodge Ram
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
_18) Andy (req) - mclaren F1 _
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
18) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
20) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
21) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F15022) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
23) Kendal (Notloudenuf) Build Log
24) Howard (chefhow) scion XB


----------



## ErinH

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...stall-gallery/146064-2013-mazdaspeed-3-a.html
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed 2012 Forester, or finally, the 2010 Dodge Ram
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
_18) Andy (req) - mclaren F1 _
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
18) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
20) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
21) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F15022) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
23) Kendal (Notloudenuf) Build Log
24) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
25) Howard (chefhow) - Dodge Avenger?

Fixed 24 ... the XB is actually Mike's. Not sure what Howard has now so fix if it's wrong.


----------



## crea_78

Anyone at the meet will have a Sundown SD-8 in a sealed box? This sub is high on my priority list for its size and output and would love to hear one in action. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## chithead

crea_78 said:


> Anyone at the meet will have a Sundown SD-8 in a sealed box? This sub is high on my priority list for its size and output and would love to hear one in action.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I have a pair of TC Sounds Epic 8" that might be for sale. Brand new in their boxes


----------



## Notloudenuf

Here is a Countdown to 'The Event'

Generic Calendar/Clock - Countdown to Apr 26, 2014 9:00 AM in Raleigh


----------



## captainobvious

chithead said:


> I have a pair of TC Sounds Epic 8" that might be for sale. Brand new in their boxes



Lovely subs. And very versatile too!


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> Here is a Countdown to 'The Event'
> 
> Generic Calendar/Clock - Countdown to Apr 26, 2014 9:00 AM in Raleigh



Well Played!

Reminds of the countdown clock at OSU for 'The Game' against 'That Team Up North'


----------



## jpf150

I'd love to hear a single or dual 8's as well. I plan to put one or two in my truck. I might be subless for the event unless I just pull the trigger on a jbl gto for $50...good news though is one pillar is 98% done and the other is about 50%. My amp rack is coming along as well. I just hope I finish it soon so I at least can get it playing haha.


----------



## crea_78

chithead said:


> I have a pair of TC Sounds Epic 8" that might be for sale. Brand new in their boxes


If you can bring them to the meet, I would love to see what they look like. See ppl are giving them great reviews but I know very little about them (sealed vs ported, they do take 500w RMS, size of enclosure for optimal results, etc).


----------



## chithead

Supposedly right at 0.45ft. sealed is where they shine, and 250-500watts keeps them happy.


----------



## chefhow

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed 2012 Forester, or finally, the 2010 Dodge Ram
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
18) Andy (req) - mclaren F1 
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
18) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
20) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
21) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F15022) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
23) Kendal (Notloudenuf) Build Log
24) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
25) Howard (chefhow) - Scion xB

I've got an xB now as well Erin


----------



## Notloudenuf

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed 2012 Forester, or finally, the 2010 Dodge Ram
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
18) Andy (req) - mclaren F1 
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
20) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i
21) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
22) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
23) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F150
24) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
25) Kendal (Notloudenuf) Build Log
26) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
27) Howard (chefhow) - Scion xB

This is shaping up to be a good sized G2G. I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone again and meeting the new people.


----------



## bmxscion

I've been trying to make it to this meet for 3 years and looks like it's not going to happen again. About to move down to GA next week and will be living there for quite a while.


----------



## ErinH

chefhow said:


> I've got an xB now as well Erin



Dang! My bad.


----------



## decibelle

This day is coming up quick. I still have so much to do...!


----------



## captainobvious

millerlyte said:


> This day is coming up quick. I still have so much to do...!



You ?? :laugh: You should see my list !


----------



## ErinH

ha! you should see _my _list!!!!


----------



## captainobvious

Well... I have...pillars in at least. 

Outside of that, pretty much everything else needs to be done still.


#Doctor ?


----------



## captainobvious

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a completed 2012 Forester, or finally, the 2010 Dodge Ram
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
18) Andy (req) - mclaren F1 
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
20) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i
21) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
22) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
23) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F150
24) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
25) Kendal (Notloudenuf) Build Log
26) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
27) Howard (chefhow) - Scion xB
28) Al (BigAl)- can't forget BigAl !


----------



## chefhow

captainobvious said:


> Well... I have...pillars in at least.
> 
> Outside of that, pretty much everything else needs to be done still.
> 
> 
> #Doctor ?


I have a list a mile long right now....


----------



## casey

captainobvious said:


> #Doctor ?


you and me both 

still crossing my fingers that mine will be ready.


----------



## ErinH

Notloudenuf said:


> This is shaping up to be a good sized G2G. I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone again and meeting the new people.



Indeed. I'm really excited. I just hope the weather is kind. Especially for the drive. I've not driven West of Chattanooga (other than to dip down to ATL) so it's gonna be a new adventure for me. Is there a place of interest I can stop off between here and there? Maybe on the order of the World's largest ball of yarn? 

In all seriousness, I'm definitely looking forward to this. I've been wanting to meet you NC fellas for a long time and hear some setups. Also looking forward to seeing my Team JL brethren. Stoked!


----------



## DBlevel

casey said:


> you and me both
> 
> still crossing my fingers that mine will be ready.


Anymore updates?

I want to see moar pics!


----------



## bertholomey

bikinpunk said:


> In all seriousness, I'm definitely looking forward to this. I've been wanting to meet you NC fellas for a long time and hear some setups. Also looking forward to seeing my Team JL brethren. Stoked!


Also, just got a pm from Mike (Velozity).......he is a strong maybe


----------



## Notloudenuf

The A Train said:


> I have talked to a screen printing place in town about getting some shirts made. I was quoted 1-23 shirts are $10ea and 24-50 are $8ea. There is a $25 one time, per color setup charge which i'll cover (i think a white logo would be best). Im sure we can get to 24 shirts; $8 for a custom shirt is a deal imo. Now the cool thing, theres a wide selection of colors to choose from. We all dont have to order the same color if we dont want too. If everyone is up for it, i guess we can get a list together of names, sizes, and colors. And i can bring them to the meet.
> 
> Ps. Mods dont shoot me for this. Im not "selling" a product. No money is being made on my part.


Is anyone interested in an NCSQ t-shirt?
Adam (The A-Train) has found a place that can have any size, any color t-shirt made for ~$9. (I made it $9 to cover the setup fee that Adam had originally said he would cover no need to put that on him just charge an extra dollar and spread it out)
If you want a shirt you will need to pay FIRST (or work out a deal with Adam) and you will get it at the meet.
This is what the shirt will look like. The t-shirt color can vary, the print color will be white. So a white shirt may not be the color for you.


----------



## captainobvious

casey said:


> you and me both
> 
> still crossing my fingers that mine will be ready.



I'm sure it will, you have the #Doctor working on it 

Right now, I have the #Dope working on mine :laugh:


----------



## DBlevel

I would be getting two shirts...............


----------



## captainobvious

Notloudenuf said:


> Is anyone interested in an NCSQ t-shirt?
> Adam (The A-Train) has found a place that can have any size, any color t-shirt made for ~$9. (I made it $9 to cover the setup fee that Adam had originally said he would cover no need to put that on him just charge an extra dollar and spread it out)
> If you want a shirt you will need to pay FIRST (or work out a deal with Adam) and you will get it at the meet.



Sign me up for one "Sapphire" and one "Maroon" with the white lettering in Large please!

If you'd like me to paypal it, just lmk where to. Thanks guys !


----------



## The A Train

It will take about a week to get these printed. So lets set a deadline to get on the list Friday the 18th by 4:00. This way I can give them a final count before the end of that day.

Keep in mind when you pick shirt color, the logo will be white!

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue


----------



## captainobvious

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue
2) Captainobvious L Saphire + L Maroon


----------



## Notloudenuf

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Sapphire


----------



## casey

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Sapphire
4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> Also, just got a pm from Mike (Velozity).......he is a strong maybe


sweet!


----------



## audiophile25

bikinpunk said:


> Indeed. I'm really excited. I just hope the weather is kind. Especially for the drive. I've not driven West of Chattanooga (other than to dip down to ATL) so it's gonna be a new adventure for me. Is there a place of interest I can stop off between here and there? Maybe on the order of the World's largest ball of yarn?
> 
> In all seriousness, I'm definitely looking forward to this. I've been wanting to meet you NC fellas for a long time and hear some setups. Also looking forward to seeing my Team JL brethren. Stoked!


If you have never been, you should check this place out: Tail of the Dragon at Deals Gap, motorcycle and sport car two lane tourism serving Tail of the Dragon at Deals Gap, Cherohala Skyway, Moonshiner28, Devils Triangle, and Six Gap North Georgia.


----------



## audiophile25

There is a MECA contest in Knoxville on that Sunday. For the people who are traveling west from there on Sunday. http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/4-27-14TN.jpg


----------



## crea_78

I will take one in navy blue if it will look OK with the logo

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpf150

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Sapphire
4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon 
5) jpf150/James M Red


----------



## chithead

Shirt list:

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Sapphire
4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon 
5) jpf150/James M Red
6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Maroon


----------



## bertholomey

Shirt list:

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Sapphire
4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon 
5) jpf150/James M Red
6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Maroon
7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Sapphire + 1 Forest Green


----------



## SilkySlim

Silkyslim and assdouche 1 xl each so 2 total. If we can do the charcoal with black writing with Gray awesome but if not black t shirt with white. Thanks 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## crea_78

Shirt list:

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Sapphire
4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon 
5) jpf150/James M Red
6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Maroon
7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Sapphire + 1 Forest Green
8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red


----------



## chefhow

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Sapphire
4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon
5) jpf150/James M Red
6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Maroon
7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Sapphire + 1 Forest Green
8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red 
9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome


----------



## claydo

chefhow said:


> 1) the a train/adam XXL light blue
> 2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon
> 3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Sapphire
> 4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon
> 5) jpf150/James M Red
> 6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Maroon
> 7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Sapphire + 1 Forest Green
> 8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red
> 9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome


10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!


----------



## DBlevel

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Sapphire
4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon
5) jpf150/James M Red
6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Maroon
7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Sapphire + 1 Forest Green
8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red 
9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome
10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!
11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL

PM sent earlier about payment info, just lmk.


----------



## captainobvious

Im digging that there are lots of great color choices.


----------



## claydo

jpf150 said:


> I'd love to hear a single or dual 8's as well. I plan to put one or two in my truck. I might be subless for the event unless I just pull the trigger on a jbl gto for $50...good news though is one pillar is 98% done and the other is about 50%. My amp rack is coming along as well. I just hope I finish it soon so I at least can get it playing haha.


I'm running a couple of eights....yer more than welcome to take a listen.


----------



## decibelle

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Sapphire
4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon
5) jpf150/James M Red
6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Maroon
7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Sapphire + 1 Forest Green
8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red
9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome
10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!
11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL
12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black

Can I be one of the cool kids now?


----------



## decibelle

smited by the double post gremlins!


----------



## casey

claydo said:


> I'm running a couple of eights....yer more than welcome to take a listen.


those are no mortal mans 8's


----------



## sirbOOm

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Sapphire
4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon
5) jpf150/James M Red
6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Maroon
7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Sapphire + 1 Forest Green
8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red 
9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome
10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!
11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL
12) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L


----------



## decibelle

sirbOOm said:


> 1) the a train/adam XXL light blue
> 2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon
> 3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Sapphire
> 4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon
> 5) jpf150/James M Red
> 6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Maroon
> 7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Sapphire + 1 Forest Green
> 8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red
> 9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome
> 10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!
> 11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL
> 12) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L


Oh, so that's how it's gonna be. That's okay man, didn't want one anyway.


----------



## chithead

*Update:*

*Shirt List:*

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Sapphire
4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon
5) jpf150/James M Red
6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Maroon
7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Sapphire + 1 Forest Green
8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red 
9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome
10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!
11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL
12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black
13) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L

*Attendance List:*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...stall-gallery/146064-2013-mazdaspeed-3-a.html
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a 2012 Forester, or our new WRX
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
_18) Andy (req) - mclaren F1 _
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
20) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
21) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
22) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
23) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F15024) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
25) Kendal (Notloudenuf) Build Log
26) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
27) Howard (chefhow) - Scion xB
28) Al (BigAl)- can't forget BigAl!


----------



## Darkrider

*Update:*

*Shirt List:*

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Sapphire
4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon
5) jpf150/James M Red
6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Maroon
7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Sapphire + 1 Forest Green
8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red 
9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome
10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!
11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL
12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black
13) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L
140 Darkrider - 1 Sport Gray XXL, 1 Ash Gray XXL (where do I send the $$$$?)

*Attendance List:*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...stall-gallery/146064-2013-mazdaspeed-3-a.html
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a 2012 Forester, or our new WRX
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
_18) Andy (req) - mclaren F1 _
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro
20) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
21) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
22) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
23) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F15024) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
25) Kendal (Notloudenuf) Build Log
26) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
27) Howard (chefhow) - Scion xB
28) Al (BigAl)- can't forget BigAl!


----------



## The A Train

So i talked to the print company today. The shirts will be a gildan dry fit (idk if thats right terminology). They are a good quality shirt; very soft, and tagless. Price looks to be $8-10ea. and I wont know for sure untill i place the order. I figured i will place the order the afternoon of the 18th. That night i can post up the price with my paypal for you to make payment. Some have pm'ed me and mentioned orders in posts but im going by whats on the list, so be sure youre name is on there if you want a shirt!


----------



## ErinH

I imagine most would be fine with a deadline of next week. That way you have an additional week for the just in case scenario. 

Just a suggestion though. You've done this before. I was just thinking when I read it that a week might be cutting it close.


----------



## The A Train

bikinpunk said:


> I imagine most would be fine with a deadline of next week. That way you have an additional week for the just in case scenario.
> 
> Just a suggestion though. You've done this before. I was just thinking when I read it that a week might be cutting it close.



And Im fine by having the 11th as a deadline. I think most has signed up anyway


----------



## jpf150

claydo said:


> I'm running a couple of eights....yer more than welcome to take a listen.





casey said:


> those are no mortal mans 8's


Sweet. Can't wait! I have to ask though, what kind? This quote^ intrigues me haha


----------



## Notloudenuf

This is a link with the colors of the shirts more clearly shown

Gildan DryBlend 50/50 T-Shirt

Thanks again Adam.


----------



## chithead

Notloudenuf said:


> This is a link with the colors of the shirts more clearly shown
> 
> Gildan DryBlend 50/50 T-Shirt
> 
> Thanks again Adam.


Thank you for that link!!! Seeing the colors better, I'm changing from Maroon to Red.

*Update:*

*Shirt List:*

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Sapphire
4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon
5) jpf150/James M Red
6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Red
7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Sapphire + 1 Forest Green
8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red 
9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome
10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!
11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL
12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black
13) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L
140 Darkrider - 1 Sport Gray XXL, 1 Ash Gray XXL (where do I send the $$$$?)

*Attendance List:*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...stall-gallery/146064-2013-mazdaspeed-3-a.html
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a 2012 Forester, or our new WRX
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
_18) Andy (req) - mclaren F1 _
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro
20) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
21) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
22) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
23) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F15024) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
25) Kendal (Notloudenuf) Build Log
26) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
27) Howard (chefhow) - Scion xB
28) Al (BigAl)- can't forget BigAl!


----------



## Notloudenuf

chithead said:


> Thank you for that link!!! Seeing the colors better, I'm changing from Maroon to Red.


There is also a sizing chart shown just to the right of where it says "Sale Price" near the top of the page.


----------



## bertholomey

Sorry Adam......Like Chit.....I'm going to make a small adjustment - not Sapphire, but Royal Blue

*Update:*

*Shirt List:*

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Sapphire
4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon
5) jpf150/James M Red
6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Red
7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Royal Blue + 1 Forest Green
8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red 
9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome
10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!
11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL
12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black
13) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L
140 Darkrider - 1 Sport Gray XXL, 1 Ash Gray XXL (where do I send the $$$$?)

*Attendance List:*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...stall-gallery/146064-2013-mazdaspeed-3-a.html
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a 2012 Forester, or our new WRX
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
_18) Andy (req) - mclaren F1 _
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro
20) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
21) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
22) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
23) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F15024) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
25) Kendal (Notloudenuf) Build Log
26) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
27) Howard (chefhow) - Scion xB
28) Al (BigAl)- can't forget BigAl!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Sorry Adam......Like Chit and Jason.....I'm going to make a small adjustment - not Sapphire, but Royal Blue

*Update:*

*Shirt List:*

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Royal Blue
4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon
5) jpf150/James M Red
6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Red
7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Royal Blue + 1 Forest Green
8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red 
9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome
10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!
11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL
12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black
13) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L
14) Darkrider - 1 Sport Gray XXL, 1 Ash Gray XXL (where do I send the $$$$?)


----------



## Darkrider

Sorry Adam......Like Chit and Jason and Kendal.....I'm going to make adjustments as well. 

*Update:*

*Shirt List:*

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Royal Blue
4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon
5) jpf150/James M Red
6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Red
7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Royal Blue + 1 Forest Green
8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red 
9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome
10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!
11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL
12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black
13) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L
14) Darkrider - 1 Dark Heather XXL, 1 Navy Blue XXL


----------



## stereo_luver

So I got pulled from the attendance list? FINE!

Chuck


----------



## chithead

stereo_luver said:


> So I got pulled from the attendance list? FINE!
> 
> Chuck


Crap! That was my fault. I was trying to combine all three lists and thought for sure I had your name still on there :mean:

*Attendance List:*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...stall-gallery/146064-2013-mazdaspeed-3-a.html
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a 2012 Forester, or our new WRX
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
_18) Andy (req) - mclaren F1 _
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro - may bring my brother again as well.
20) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
21) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
22) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
23) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F150
24) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
25) Kendal (Notloudenuf) Build Log
26) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
27) Howard (chefhow) - Scion xB
28) Al (BigAl)- can't forget BigAl!
29) Glenn GLN305 - Scion xB GLN305's 2013 Scion xB Ground Zero build


----------



## bertholomey

Way to go CH! Alienate our Most Valuable Guest (or our most sensitive)


----------



## claydo

jpf150 said:


> Sweet. Can't wait! I have to ask though, what kind? This quote^ intrigues me haha


JL Audio 8W7AE-3 Anniversary Edition W7 Series 8" 3-ohm subwoofer at Crutchfield.com


Well damn....that link is too descriptive......lol


----------



## Velozity

I'm going to try my best to make the meet, but I at least want some SQ swag!

Update:

Shirt List:

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Royal Blue
4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon
5) jpf150/James M Red
6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Red
7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Royal Blue + 1 Forest Green
8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red 
9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome
10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!
11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL
12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black
13) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L
14) Darkrider - 1 Dark Heather XXL, 1 Navy Blue XXL
15) Velozity / Mike- 3XL Dark Heather, 3XL Irish Green


----------



## claydo

Mike, I really hope you can make it. I think I'm gonna get the opportunity to make up for the missed demo of chucks truck....and I would love to get a listen to big tree as well......that would be awesome........so here's hoping you can make it!


----------



## chithead

bertholomey said:


> Way to go CH! Alienate our Most Valuable Guest (or our most sensitive)


:laugh::laugh::laugh: Well... TECHNICALLY... he was still on the list, just in the wrong spot:

*Attendance List:*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...stall-gallery/146064-2013-mazdaspeed-3-a.html
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a 2012 Forester, or our new WRX
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
_18) Andy (req) - mclaren F1 _
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro
20) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
21) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
22) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
23) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F150*24) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram *
25) Kendal (Notloudenuf) Build Log
26) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
27) Howard (chefhow) - Scion xB
28) Al (BigAl)- can't forget BigAl![/QUOTE]


----------



## stereo_luver

Oh that's some funny stuff right there.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver

Fixed!

Attendance List:

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Nobody
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
18) Andy (req) - mclaren F1 
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro
20) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
21) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
22) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
23) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F150
24) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
25) Kendal (Notloudenuf) Build Log
26) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
27) Howard (chefhow) - Scion xB
28) Al (BigAl)- can't forget BigAl![/QUOTE]

Chuck


----------



## chithead




----------



## thehatedguy

Big favor to ask...two in fact.

Anyone from PA or MD that is coming this way, could you bring some stuff down here for me? And anyone in NC that is close to Charlotte mind bringing it towards here? Either in Charlotte or near by- I'm in Kings Mountain off of I-85.

I am buying some speakers and Mic is picking them up for me in Baltimore and we were figuring out how to get them down here on the cheap. Looking at 2-5 Tannoy System 8 nfms. I don't know if I can make the meet to pick them up at the meet. So if anyone could help I would appreciate it.

Maybe Jason could bring them down to Audiomasters and I could get them from Mark? If Jason has to go and see Mark for more stuff that is...


----------



## thehatedguy

Mark said he was going to the meet...maybe he can do that for me.


----------



## bertholomey

If they can make it to my house......we can certainly find a way to get them down to you Winslow


----------



## thehatedguy

Howard said he could bring them down.

You guys ROCK!


----------



## ErinH

I'm gonna poot on them before they make it to your place. Just FYI.


----------



## rsutton1223

I'll see how much schedule ends up but I might be able to swing it.


----------



## thehatedguy

Well as long as they are aired out before I get them, I will be happy.

You should measure them for me at the meet...some on/off axis with the drivers separate, acoustic offset, and impedance curves for the tweeters and woofer.

Seriously, I was going to PM you to see if you could do something like that for me. Maybe on axis and 30 degrees off.


----------



## bertholomey

bikinpunk said:


> I'm gonna poot on them before they make it to your place. Just FYI.



You are going to poot on everything! Especially if Kentucky wins - you will feel entitled to do whatever you want ?




rsutton1223 said:


> I'll see how much schedule ends up but I might be able to swing it.



That would be awesome Robb!


----------



## Salami

thehatedguy said:


> And anyone in NC that is close to Charlotte mind bringing it towards here? Either in Charlotte or near by- I'm in Kings Mountain off of I-85.


How big are the items? As long as they fit in my car I can get them back to Charlotte for you.


----------



## thehatedguy

Mark said he was going and could bring them back with him...but he needs to drive the CRV since the Del Sol is too small 

But there are 7 cabinets in all.


----------



## req

crea_78 said:


> Anyone at the meet will have a Sundown SD-8 in a sealed box? This sub is high on my priority list for its size and output and would love to hear one in action.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


i have a pair of these in a sealed box i might be able to bring if you want to hear them. 



also;

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Royal Blue
4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon
5) jpf150/James M Red
6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Red
7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Royal Blue + 1 Forest Green
8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red 
9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome
10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!
11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL
12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black
13) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L
14) Darkrider - 1 Dark Heather XXL, 1 Navy Blue XXL
15) Velozity / Mike- 3XL Dark Heather, 3XL Irish Green 
16) REQ / Andy - XL Dark Heather


----------



## captainobvious

thehatedguy said:


> Mark said he was going and could bring them back with him...but he needs to drive the CRV since the Del Sol is too small
> 
> But there are 7 cabinets in all.



Shame, I would have liked to see him try to fit 7 cabinets in the lima bean :laugh:


----------



## thehatedguy

I'm sure he could find a way.


----------



## The A Train

Heres the shirt list thus far. Im going to move the due date to this friday, the 11th. I believe the majority of everyone who wants a shirt has already signed up anyway.


1) the a train/adam XXL light blue + M azalea

2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon

3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Royal Blue

4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon

5) jpf150/James M Red

6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Red

7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Royal Blue + 1 Forest Green

8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red 

9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome

10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!

11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL

12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black

13) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L

14) Darkrider - 1 Dark Heather XXL, 1 Navy Blue XXL

15) Velozity / Mike- 3XL Dark Heather, 3XL Irish Green 

16) REQ / Andy - XL Dark Heather


----------



## bertholomey

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...nano-bit-4-channel-amplifier.html#post2078219


It looks like I'll likely have this amp still - will give a special 'meet price' if purchased at the meet


----------



## req

mmmm.


meat price.


when do we have to pay for the tshirts? i dont think i remember reading that part.


----------



## crea_78

thehatedguy said:


> Mark said he was going


Cool, I can ask him about the plans for my setup and possibly set up a time for me to take my car to get it done


----------



## captainobvious

crea_78 said:


> Cool, I can ask him about the plans for my setup and possibly set up a time for me to take my car to get it done



You won't regret that decision


----------



## crea_78

captainobvious said:


> You won't regret that decision


It will more than likely have to be this summer since I have yet to get a DSP and subwoofer(s). Still researching on what to get at a reasonable price.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Reposting the color link.
There is also a sizing chart shown just to the right of where it says "Sale Price" near the top of the page. 



Notloudenuf said:


> This is a link with the colors of the shirts more clearly shown
> 
> Gildan DryBlend 50/50 T-Shirt


----------



## SilkySlim

The A Train said:


> Heres the shirt list thus far. Im going to move the due date to this friday, the 11th. I believe the majority of everyone who wants a shirt has already signed up anyway.
> 
> 
> 1) the a train/adam XXL light blue + M azalea
> 
> 2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon
> 
> 3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Royal Blue
> 
> 4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon
> 
> 5) jpf150/James M Red
> 
> 6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Red
> 
> 7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Royal Blue + 1 Forest Green
> 
> 8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red
> 
> 9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome
> 
> 10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!
> 
> 11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL
> 
> 12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black
> 
> 13) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L
> 
> 14) Darkrider - 1 Dark Heather XXL, 1 Navy Blue XXL
> 
> 15) Velozity / Mike- 3XL Dark Heather, 3XL Irish Green
> 
> 16) REQ / Andy - XL Dark Heather


17) Silkyslim XL 2 Dark Heather, 1 Sport Gray & 1 Carolina Blue.

Who do we pay and how much? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## fullergoku

18. Fullergoku/ Richard 2 mediums 1 red and 1 royal blue

and yes who do we pay?


----------



## stereo_luver

Pay me.

Chuck


----------



## SilkySlim

stereo_luver said:


> Pay me.
> 
> Chuck


How much per shirt and when or PayPal? I'm happy too.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## bose301s

So, good news, looks like I will be able to make it, and hopefully with a (mostly) installed system.


----------



## tintbox

Won't be long now.


----------



## stereo_luver

SilkySlim said:


> How much per shirt and when or PayPal? I'm happy too.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


LOL...it was a joke.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

Woot!


----------



## Salami

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue + M azalea

2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon

3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Royal Blue

4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon

5) jpf150/James M Red

6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Red

7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Royal Blue + 1 Forest Green

8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red 

9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome

10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!

11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL

12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black

13) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L

14) Darkrider - 1 Dark Heather XXL, 1 Navy Blue XXL

15) Velozity / Mike- 3XL Dark Heather, 3XL Irish Green 

16) REQ / Andy - XL Dark Heather

17) Silkyslim XL 2 Dark Heather, 1 Sport Gray & 1 Carolina Blue.

18) Fullergoku/ Richard 2 mediums 1 red and 1 royal blue

19) Salami / Rich 1 Navy Blue Large, 1 Maroon Large


----------



## SilkySlim

stereo_luver said:


> LOL...it was a joke.
> 
> Chuck


Lol I figured as much.


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkySlim

bose301s said:


> So, good news, looks like I will be able to make it, and hopefully with a (mostly) installed system.


Can't wait to hear the bose vs clay do showdown.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

We need our own money round. And an SPL mic.


----------



## jpf150

So what's the PayPal for the shirts?


----------



## Sleeves

*Shirt list:*

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue + M azalea
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Royal Blue
4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon
5) jpf150/James M Red
6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Red
7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Royal Blue + 1 Forest Green
8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red 
9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome
10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!
11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL
12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black
13) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L
14) Darkrider - 1 Dark Heather XXL, 1 Navy Blue XXL
15) Velozity / Mike- 3XL Dark Heather, 3XL Irish Green 
16) REQ / Andy - XL Dark Heather
17) Silkyslim XL 2 Dark Heather, 1 Sport Gray & 1 Carolina Blue.
18) Fullergoku/ Richard 2 mediums 1 red and 1 royal blue
19) Salami / Rich 1 Navy Blue Large, 1 Maroon Large
20) Sleeves / Jeremy 1 Lg Navy Blue, 1 Lg Gold

*Meet list:*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a 2012 Forester, or our new WRX
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
18) Andy (req) - mclaren F1 
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro
20) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
21) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
22) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
23) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F15024) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
25) Kendal (Notloudenuf) Build Log
26) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
27) Howard (chefhow) - Scion xB
28) Al (BigAl)- can't forget BigAl!
29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - VW-something


----------



## crea_78

*Meet list:*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a 2012 Forester, or our new WRX
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
18) Andy (req) - mclaren F1 
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro
20) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
21) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
22) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
23) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F15024) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
25) Kendal (Notloudenuf) Build Log
26) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
27) Howard (chefhow) - Scion xB
28) Al (BigAl)- can't forget BigAl!
29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - VW-something[/QUOTE]
30) Jason (crea_78]- 2014 Honda Accord



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf

I see no "Maybe"s on that list. That's a first.


----------



## Salami

Jason's driveway and street is going to be PACKED!


----------



## req

Guys. It breaks my heart and I've never backed out of a show or g2g before.

My boss is sending me to California for a month on Tuesday. I can not make it to the meet this time :'( 

I just found out today.


----------



## chithead

Well that sucks


----------



## ErinH

I saw your post on Facebook. I was afraid of that. Congrats on the opportunity, though I'll miss not getting to do some trash talking with you in person. :/


----------



## req

Sigh yeah guys... Not like me to back out of this kind of thing. But not really a choice. Also our contract got bought out by another contractor (currently I work for Northrop Grumman and I don't know if I'm getting to keep my job at this point :-D


----------



## bertholomey

That is harsh Andy - I'm certainly hoping that all works out for you with work. Erin is going to miss the trash talking........I'm going to miss the pooh talking ?


----------



## minibox

Unfortunately going to miss another meet. I'll be satisfying my masochistic tendencies in a 100 mile mtb race. I'm sure I'll be daydreaming about sitting in a comfy seat listening to some sq during hours 6-10. Please post some pictures!


----------



## SilkySlim

minibox said:


> Unfortunately going to miss another meet. I'll be satisfying my masochistic tendencies in a 100 mile mtb race. I'm sure I'll be daydreaming about sitting in a comfy seat listening to some sq during hours 6-10. Please post some pictures!


We could just do it old school car wash style and throw some money in a pile. Let the crowd chearing decide!!  LOL 







bikinpunk said:


> We need our own money round. And an SPL mic.




Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkySlim

req said:


> Sigh yeah guys... Not like me to back out of this kind of thing. But not really a choice. Also our contract got bought out by another contractor (currently I work for Northrop Grumman and I don't know if I'm getting to keep my job at this point :-D


So no McLaren F1 I'm heartbroken. That sucks man I hope it all works out for you. Good luck. Maybe you get to stay near here and make it to the next one.



Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain

Sorry to hear that Andy. Hope it all works out, I know what its like. Hopefully the new company will retain current members of the team.

-Juan


----------



## bertholomey

minibox said:


> Unfortunately going to miss another meet. I'll be satisfying my masochistic tendencies in a 100 mile mtb race. I'm sure I'll be daydreaming about sitting in a comfy seat listening to some sq during hours 6-10. Please post some pictures!



That is yucky! Well, if you have a mind to satisfy those masochistic tendencies again, grab a demo of the BRZ - it is a totally different beast than when you last heard it - I'll let decide if you think it better or worse than the last time. ?


----------



## bertholomey

Well guys.....I really hope that the weather on the 26th is like it is today. Spring is awesome! Things are blooming, nice temperature with a good breeze - would be perfect for an audio meet. Here are some pics of what I'm talking about.




























On this beautiful day, instead of enjoying excellent car systems, the wife and I are spreading mulch - trying to make this place beautiful for you guys. 

This is what 15 cubic yards of Mulch looks like










From this shot you can see that we have plenty of space if most everyone shows up. 










This guy wants to know what all the hype is about with these SQ cars.......he wants to know what you guys got............he says Bring It! 










Those are 'Golden Ears' by the way


----------



## claydo

Tell that cute wittle bunny we won't invade his turf for long.....lol. Baby bunnies rule in the cuteness department!


----------



## crea_78

Today is the perfect day for a car audio meet. 80F and no clouds in the sky. Hopefully in 2 weeks it will be the same

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## minibox

bertholomey said:


> That is yucky! Well, if you have a mind to satisfy those masochistic tendencies again, grab a demo of the BRZ - it is a totally different beast than when you last heard it - I'll let decide if you think it better or worse than the last time. ?


Beautiful pics! I've been trying to figure out when to get down but getting ready for this race and others has been pretty time consuming. Can't wait to hear it and the fostex's! 
Stopped into Ember the other day. Chris had the kef reference 207/2's setup. Awesome. Same league, or even better depending on your taste, as the Wilson's and magicos. One of the most balanced and impressive full ranges I've ever heard.


----------



## SilkySlim

crea_78 said:


> Today is the perfect day for a car audio meet. 80F and no clouds in the sky. Hopefully in 2 weeks it will be the same
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


No kidding. Hopefully the weather stays good. It's been great on the weekends so far.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

Great photos. Same weather here today. Hopefully it's the same (maybe a bit colder) on the 26th.


----------



## ErinH

just pulled up the map and once I get to Knoxville it looks like I can take I-40 pretty much all the way through. no crazy backroads. that means I don't have to sweat watching the GPS the whole way. Nice. 

map


----------



## req

instead of watching the gps the whole time, you could turn on voice guidance hehe.


i am going to have to unsubscribe to this thread - its making me depressed...


----------



## casey

I really hope weather is similar to what we had this past weekend. Maybe the pollen will have let up by then as well.

#doctor is putting in work, crunch time at this point 

couple of cell phone teasers he sent this weekend


----------



## Black Rain

Thats serious trunk work you got there Casey. Hopefully its all finished by the meet.


----------



## crea_78

Very nice Casey. How long did Audiomasters have your car?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## casey

crea_78 said:


> Very nice Casey. How long did Audiomasters have your car?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


still has it


----------



## captainobvious

Thats looking sweeeet!


----------



## bose301s

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a 2012 Forester, or our new WRX
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
18) Andy (req) - mclaren F1 
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro
20) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
21) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
22) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
23) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F15024) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
25) Kendal (Notloudenuf) Build Log
26) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
27) Howard (chefhow) - Scion xB
28) Al (BigAl)- can't forget BigAl!
29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - VW-something[/QUOTE]
30) Jason (crea_78]- 2014 Honda Accord
31) Richard (bose301s) Ford Focus


----------



## captainobvious

I know Mark has several builds being worked right now so he is super busy. That trunk build is a massive undertaking. Knowing Mark, hell go above and beyond and exceed expectations. 
Hes a true professional and if he says hell have it done, theres no need to worry 

I live in Pennsylvania and waited just to schedule a trip so I could have Mark do the work for me. I truly believe he is one of the very best the industry has to offer. You guys in NC are lucky!


----------



## casey

yeah Mark is the man. Im not worried if its not done by the meet honestly. There will be more meets. I know im getting the absolute best work around and thats all that matters.


----------



## crea_78

For the time spent on this install (2 months??), I would hate to think how much Audiomasters is charging you. It's definitely a show quality install and congrats for having a SQ setup such as this one!!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf

crea_78 said:


> For the time spent on this install (2 months??), I would hate to think how much Audiomasters is charging you. It's definitely a show quality install and congrats for having a SQ setup such as this one!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I'm sure casey had a quotation worked up well in advance and knows exactly how much he is being charged. They are not holding his car hostage.


----------



## captainobvious

casey said:


> yeah Mark is the man. Im not worried if its not done by the meet honestly. There will be more meets. I know im getting the absolute best work around and thats all that matters.



Hell yeah !


----------



## captainobvious

And by "they"...this is a Mark Worrell product. He is the only one working on this build in addition to his other high end installs he's working simultaneously.

That's why he's the #Doctor


----------



## casey

crea_78 said:


> For the time spent on this install (2 months??), I would hate to think how much Audiomasters is charging you. It's definitely a show quality install and congrats for having a SQ setup such as this one!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



as mentioned its just Mark, not audiomasters. He is working on it on his own time which is limited to weekends as well as his time is split with other projects. I kind of dumped a big job on him during a busy time. He originally was going to just do some pillars for me but it spiraled out of control into what you see so far lol. I ended up loving this car and decided I will have it a while.


----------



## crea_78

casey said:


> as mentioned its just Mark, not audiomasters. He is working on it on his own time which is limited to weekends as well as his time is split with other projects. I kind of dumped a big job on him during a busy time. He originally was going to just do some pillars for me but it spiraled out of control into what you see so far lol. I ended up loving this car and decided I will have it a while.


OK that makes sense why it is taking so long. I would love to do the same, but having only one car b/w my wife and myself, this wouldn't be feasible for me. One week + is the most I can allow... 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## casey

luckily ive got a second car that im selling after the build is done or it would be the same for me as well


----------



## bertholomey

Good stuff Casey - great explanation of how things are - you will be rewarded. We will certainly get together before the meet to get a base tune on it!


----------



## captainobvious

crea_78 said:


> OK that makes sense why it is taking so long. I would love to do the same, but having only one car b/w my wife and myself, this wouldn't be feasible for me. One week + is the most I can allow...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



I wouldn't rule anything out before talking to Mark. You'll be very hard pressed to find not only the quality in fabrication he provides, but also the whole experience you'll get from start to finish. And build time is of course dependant on how in depth you wish to go with the build. Mark works quicker than most guys I've seen, and still retains and uber high level of craftsmanship.

Don't sell yourself short


----------



## bertholomey

I was messaged by my friend Chuck this morning who may be able to get some special pricing at a Hampton Inn that is close by in Archdale, NC for folks who are coming up on Friday night and may be staying Saturday night as well. 

The hotel is about 15 minutes from my house, and it is decent. 

I need to get a count of how many may be interested so I can get that to Chuck. Try to let me know tonight / tomorrow.


----------



## minibox

captainobvious said:


> And by "they"...this is a Mark Worrell product. He is the only one working on this build in addition to his other high end installs he's working simultaneously.
> 
> That's why he's the #Doctor


Having worked alongside Mark I know he takes pride in his work and his prices are MORE than fair given his attention to detail.


----------



## Darkrider

crea_78 said:


> For the time spent on this install (2 months??), I would hate to think how much Audiomasters is charging you. It's definitely a show quality install and congrats for having a SQ setup such as this one!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


LOL! I heard that. Adrenaline Autosound has had my Camaro since Jan. 15th - the week of the winter meet. I just told them that I wanted it back before Apr. 26th and I'd be good. I really didn't expect it to take this long, but I know the end result will be more than worth what I'm paying. We are very fortunate here in NC to have some great shops and good folks to deal with. Anyone remember what car audio shops were like back in the early 90's?


----------



## The A Train

Shirt update. I have placed our order, and it comes out to $10 a shirt. You can paypal me at [email protected]

And for those without paypal or just dont want to pay that way, you can pay me cash at the meet, but please pm me ahead so i can know.

Also, can everyone please update the shirt list with their name on it so I know who all has paid.


----------



## captainobvious

The A Train said:


> Shirt update. I have placed our order, and it comes out to $10 a shirt. You can paypal me at [email protected]
> 
> And for those without paypal or just dont want to pay that way, you can pay me cash at the meet, but please pm me ahead so i can know.



Payment sent for mine.

Probably goes without saying, BUT...
For everyone else- Either send as "gift" or include the paypal fees on top of your $10 otherwise our generous friend here will end up *losing* money to provide this kind service to us.

Thanks !!


----------



## bertholomey

*Shirt list:* I think this is the most recent list.

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue + M azalea
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon - *Paid via PayPal*
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Royal Blue
4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon
5) jpf150/James M Red
6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Red
7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Royal Blue + 1 Forest Green - *Paid via PayPal*
8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red 
9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome
10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!
11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL
12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black
13) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L
14) Darkrider - 1 Dark Heather XXL, 1 Navy Blue XXL
15) Velozity / Mike- 3XL Dark Heather, 3XL Irish Green 
16) REQ / Andy - XL Dark Heather
17) Silkyslim XL 2 Dark Heather, 1 Sport Gray & 1 Carolina Blue.
18) Fullergoku/ Richard 2 mediums 1 red and 1 royal blue
19) Salami / Rich 1 Navy Blue Large, 1 Maroon Large
20) Sleeves / Jeremy 1 Lg Navy Blue, 1 Lg Gold


----------



## bertholomey

I will be bringing up the list in the coming days of supplies folks have committed to.


----------



## bertholomey

bertholomey said:


> I was messaged by my friend Chuck this morning who may be able to get some special pricing at a Hampton Inn that is close by in Archdale, NC for folks who are coming up on Friday night and may be staying Saturday night as well.
> 
> The hotel is about 15 minutes from my house, and it is decent.
> 
> I need to get a count of how many may be interested so I can get that to Chuck. Try to let me know tonight / tomorrow.


We have at least 2 rooms requested so far. Anyone else?


----------



## chefhow

The A Train said:


> Shirt update. I have placed our order, and it comes out to $10 a shirt. You can paypal me at [email protected]



Payment sent, thanks for ordering them Adam!!


----------



## chithead

*Shirt list:* I think this is the most recent list.

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue + M azalea
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon - *Paid via PayPal*
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Royal Blue
4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon
5) jpf150/James M Red
6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Red - *Paid via PayPal*
7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Royal Blue + 1 Forest Green - *Paid via PayPal*
8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red 
9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome - *Paid via PayPal*
10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!
11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL
12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black
13) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L
14) Darkrider - 1 Dark Heather XXL, 1 Navy Blue XXL
15) Velozity / Mike- 3XL Dark Heather, 3XL Irish Green 
16) REQ / Andy - XL Dark Heather
17) Silkyslim XL 2 Dark Heather, 1 Sport Gray & 1 Carolina Blue.
18) Fullergoku/ Richard 2 mediums 1 red and 1 royal blue
19) Salami / Rich 1 Navy Blue Large, 1 Maroon Large
20) Sleeves / Jeremy 1 Lg Navy Blue, 1 Lg Gold


----------



## decibelle

bertholomey said:


> We have at least 2 rooms requested so far. Anyone else?


Ooh, me! Pick me! 

Unless I am already one of those two rooms, of course


----------



## bertholomey

millerlyte said:


> Ooh, me! Pick me!
> 
> Unless I am already one of those two rooms, of course


You are


----------



## sirbOOm

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (stock H/K system) 
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a 2012 Forester, or our new WRX
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
18) Andy (req) - mclaren F1 
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro
20) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
21) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
22) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
23) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F15024) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
25) Kendal (Notloudenuf) Build Log
26) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
27) Howard (chefhow) - Scion xB
28) Al (BigAl)- can't forget BigAl!
29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - VW-something[/QUOTE]
30) Jason (crea_78]- 2014 Honda Accord
31) Richard (bose301s) Ford Focus


----------



## Darkrider

*Shirt list:* I think this is the most recent list.

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue + M azalea
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon - *Paid via PayPal*
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Royal Blue
4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon
5) jpf150/James M Red
6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Red - *Paid via PayPal*
7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Royal Blue + 1 Forest Green - *Paid via PayPal*
8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red 
9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome - *Paid via PayPal*
10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!
11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL
12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black
13) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L
14) Darkrider/Forrest - 1 Dark Heather XXL, 1 Navy Blue XXL - *Paid via Paypal*
15) Velozity / Mike- 3XL Dark Heather, 3XL Irish Green 
16) REQ / Andy - XL Dark Heather
17) Silkyslim XL 2 Dark Heather, 1 Sport Gray & 1 Carolina Blue.
18) Fullergoku/ Richard 2 mediums 1 red and 1 royal blue
19) Salami / Rich 1 Navy Blue Large, 1 Maroon Large
20) Sleeves / Jeremy 1 Lg Navy Blue, 1 Lg Gold


----------



## casey

chefhow said:


> Payment sent, thanks for ordering them Adam!!



just sent my payment as well, thanks again


----------



## fullergoku

casey said:


> just sent my payment as well, thanks again


Just sent my payment also Thanks Adam!!


----------



## jpf150

Thanks for doing the shirts! I'll send mine Thursday when I get paid.


----------



## SilkySlim

Payment made for Chad/ silkyslim thanks again for all your effort on this!!  
Is there someone doing decals? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf

SilkySlim said:


> Payment made for Chad/ silkyslim thanks again for all your effort on this!!
> Is there someone doing decals?


Yes there will be stickers available at the meet.


----------



## ErinH

Notloudenuf said:


> Yes there will be stickers available at the meet.



How much you guys gonna ask for one? I'll try to remember to bring cash (I almost never keep cash on me).


----------



## chithead

bikinpunk said:


> How much you guys gonna ask for one? I'll try to remember to bring cash (I almost never keep cash on me).


I'm curious too. Would like to grab a red and blue for both cars


----------



## GLN305

bikinpunk said:


> How much you guys gonna ask for one? I'll try to remember to bring cash (I almost never keep cash on me).


$7,458,235.18 

That's a buddy price...you wouldn't wanna see what I would charge a stranger....


----------



## GLN305

chithead said:


> I'm curious too. Would like to grab a red and blue for both cars


Guess I better make extra red and blue hehe.


----------



## chithead

GLN305 said:


> $7,458,235.18
> 
> That's a buddy price...you wouldn't wanna see what I would charge a stranger....


I've heard regular price can get in the eleventies... :surprised:


----------



## stereo_luver

bikinpunk said:


> Just ordered a slew of CDs to get my mix CD up to snuff. I had a lot of tracks that were remasters that I finally just broke down and ordered the originals for. For example:
> http://bit.ly/1mayier
> 
> 
> And while I was at it, I went ahead and ordered this for when I break down and buy a good record player:
> http://bit.ly/1mawHoL
> 
> As you can see, there's a common theme. Lol.



And I know someone who can help you with obtaining a good 'record player'. Or Turntable if you want to spend a little more.

Chuck


----------



## Notloudenuf

stereo_luver said:


> And I know someone who can help you with obtaining a good 'record player'. Or Turntable if you want to spend a little more.
> 
> Chuck


He needs something like this.

Luxman Turntable Like New | eBay


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> He needs something like this.
> 
> Luxman Turntable Like New | eBay


If it were Disney, he would be all over it!


----------



## ErinH

Chuck, we will chat.

I have a BUNCH of 80's LPs from when I was little. My mom used to buy both the LP & Cassette when they'd come out. Heck, I even have this on LP:












Suffice it to say, one day I'd like to be able to rock those. 

I have this old-school LP/8-track/Cassette player that looks immaculate but one of the speakers is busted. Would be cool to put that in to my home electronics. 




























anyway, we'll chat about it at the meet.


----------



## captainobvious

It's neat to see those old consoles. Nice one you have there Erin.


----------



## chithead

And I thought the only one around here who still listened to some classic vinyl was me. 

Sweet!!!


----------



## ErinH

I haven't listened to vinyl since I was about 10 or so. My parents' record player broke and they never replaced it. But my mom kept the vinyls for me just in case. So, I've got a slew of 80's pop records ranging from Michael Jackson to George Michael. 


that old console actually was my wife's grandparents. When they were moving a few years back they offered it to me and I took them up on it. It plays excellent, other than the one speaker being blown. I don't know if I'll ever do anything with it but I like to keep it around for the nostalgia. 

My personal setup consists of a bunch of Crown amps and a Rane. The source is the Oppo BDP-103 which is the preamp, in to the Rane(s). So, I don't really have a way to easily incorporate a vinyl player unless it has an HDMI output (the Oppo has an HDMI input) because the Oppo does volume control from an app. Otherwise, I'll have to spend some money to get a pre-amp which I don't want to do. I haven't really looked in to it. I just wanted to go ahead and pick up that Tears For Fears LP before they increase in price now that MOFI isn't making them anymore.


----------



## bertholomey

As a reminder - if anyone wants a discounted room rate for Friday night or Saturday night at the Hampton Inn, Archdale - Please let me know. I need to get that info to Chuck!


----------



## ErinH

Discounted room!!!!!!!!!!

Free breakfast (in case anyone else wonders)?


----------



## bertholomey

bikinpunk said:


> Discounted room!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Free breakfast (in case anyone else wonders)?


Hampton Inns do have free breakfast


----------



## SilkySlim

I love vinyl

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

SilkySlim said:


> I love vinyl


I love lamp.


----------



## bertholomey

bikinpunk said:


> I love *lava* lamp*s*.


Fixed that for you


----------



## SilkySlim

But everytime I listen to vinyl I do hate that I have to get up and change songs!!! It reminds me how bad that sucks. 
On topic now how much are the rooms? Any idea?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## sirbOOm

I'm interested in said discounted room at the Inn of Hampton.


----------



## bertholomey

SilkySlim said:


> On topic now how much are the rooms? Any idea?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Not sure yet - Chuck is working on that.



sirbOOm said:


> I'm interested in said discounted room at the Inn of Hampton.


Wow, that sounds like something out of the book I just listened to.....Agincourt!


----------



## crea_78

Just a suggestion, to get to know each other by names to their screen name, can we do "nametag" stickers to wear. This will help those that at new to these meets.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

crea_78 said:


> Just a suggestion, to get to know each other by names to their screen name, can we do "nametag" stickers to wear. This will help those that at new to these meets.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Nametags have become a bit of a tradition.....because they work.......even though some balk at wearing the dreaded "hello, my name is....."


----------



## SilkySlim

LOL it looks like reg rate is $115. Is there anything fun you could recommend for wives and kids closeish?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## The A Train

SilkySlim said:


> LOL it looks like reg rate is $115. Is there anything fun you could recommend for wives and kids closeish?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk



Asheboro zoo should be close by


----------



## bertholomey

The A Train said:


> Asheboro zoo should be close by



About 20 minutes - very nice zoo!


----------



## SilkySlim

Thanks guys

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## GLN305

Let me know about the discounted rooms too, more money saved is more money for Techflex!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## Darkrider

> SilkySlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL it looks like reg rate is $115. Is there anything fun you could recommend for wives and kids closeish?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The A Train said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asheboro zoo should be close by
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

At first, I totally thought he meant that you could sleep at the zoo.


----------



## captainobvious

GLN305 said:


> Let me know about the discounted rooms too, more money saved is more money for Techflex!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks!



I hear there's a national shortage of the blue...





.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Darkrider said:


> At first, I totally thought he meant that you could sleep at the zoo.


I did too :laugh::laugh:


----------



## stereo_luver

The best I can do is $89 a night at the Hampton. It appears my wife has moved up the corporate ladder and that has moved her up the ladder of accommodations. She now stays at The Omni, The W., The Ritz.........So her corporate discount code isn't as strong at the lower hotels. The Hampton is normally $109 per night. I'll need a count on rooms and duration of the stay. I can reserve as soon as I have a count. The more the better.

Chuck


----------



## captainobvious

That's still a good discount. I like Hampton Inn's.


----------



## stereo_luver

bertholomey said:


> Nametags have become a bit of a tradition.....because they work.......even though some balk at wearing the dreaded "hello, my name is....."


We know who you are


Chuck


----------



## sirbOOm

Anyone know of a dog kennel for Saturday (maybe through Sunday morning) nearby? I really don't want to lug around my pup during the get together.


----------



## sirbOOm

stereo_luver said:


> The best I can do is $89 a night at the Hampton. It appears my wife has moved up the corporate ladder and that has moved her up the ladder of accommodations. She now stays at The Omni, The W., The Ritz.........So her corporate discount code isn't as strong at the lower hotels. The Hampton is normally $109 per night. I'll need a count on rooms and duration of the stay. I can reserve as soon as I have a count. The more the better.
> 
> Chuck


Use Hotwire.com for the same area. Rate is $65, you will get the Hampton most likely.


----------



## stereo_luver

Yeah I think its about the same rate as Expedia and what not.

Chuck


----------



## bertholomey

sirbOOm said:


> Anyone know of a dog kennel for Saturday (maybe through Sunday morning) nearby? I really don't want to lug around my pup during the get together.


There are a couple that come up on Google that are close. I have no experience with any of them except for this one: 

Lucky's

this one is close to the house: 

Always There

I haven't looked at their times, availability, etc.


----------



## jpf150

Just sent payment for my shirt

-James 

I can't update the list from my phone lol


----------



## sirbOOm

Where do I send shirt payments? I missed and cannot find that one.


----------



## Notloudenuf

The A Train said:


> Shirt update. I have placed our order, and it comes out to $10 a shirt. You can paypal me at [email protected]
> 
> And for those without paypal or just dont want to pay that way, you can pay me cash at the meet, but please pm me ahead so i can know.
> 
> Also, can everyone please update the shirt list with their name on it so I know who all has paid.





sirbOOm said:


> Where do I send shirt payments? I missed and cannot find that one.



See Adam's post that I quoted above you.


----------



## sirbOOm

Grassy ass. My payment has been payified.


----------



## req

paid for my shirt + shipping since i wont be able to make it :'(

i wont be needing a room :'(

but i will be able to start dissassembling my car to install the new LCD\hard drive and new black carpet as well as put the PS8 in place of the p-dsp.

work needs to get done thats for sure. im thinking of trying to put a second pair of anarchies in the rear-panels of the car for opsodis type midbass locations and A\B compare the results with lower\front doors while ive got the whole thing apart. we will see though.


----------



## bertholomey

Hotel List (lets get names / dates on this list hooah!)

1) Al - Friday Night
2) Glenn - Friday / Saturday
3) Ally - Friday / Saturday (pretty sure)
4) Nick - Friday / Saturday?
5) Chad - Friday / Saturday?


----------



## SilkySlim

We are out on the hotel. Sorry

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkySlim

No room needed

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf

All meet discs have been burned and Lightscribed with the logo and date.


----------



## bertholomey

That is awesome! You are the man!!!


----------



## stereo_luver

Hotel List (lets get names / dates on this list hooah!)

1) Al - Friday Night
2) Glenn - Friday / Saturday
3) Ally - Friday / Saturday (pretty sure)
4) Nick - Friday / Saturday?
5) Chad - Friday / Saturday? 
6) Chuck - Friday


----------



## Notloudenuf

I think this is the most recent list.

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue + M azalea
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon - *Paid via PayPal*
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Royal Blue -*Paid via PayPal*
4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon - *Paid via PayPal*
5) jpf150/James M Red
6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Red - *Paid via PayPal*
7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Royal Blue + 1 Forest Green - *Paid via PayPal*
8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red 
9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome - *Paid via PayPal*
10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!
11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL
12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black
13) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L
14) Darkrider/Forrest - 1 Dark Heather XXL, 1 Navy Blue XXL - *Paid via Paypal*
15) Velozity / Mike- 3XL Dark Heather, 3XL Irish Green 
16) REQ / Andy - XL Dark Heather - *Paid via PayPal*
17) Silkyslim XL 2 Dark Heather, 1 Sport Gray & 1 Carolina Blue. - *Paid via PayPal*
18) Fullergoku/ Richard 2 mediums 1 red and 1 royal blue - *Paid via PayPal*
19) Salami / Rich 1 Navy Blue Large, 1 Maroon Large
20) Sleeves / Jeremy 1 Lg Navy Blue, 1 Lg Gold

pay Adam Eubanks [email protected] for the t-shirts if you haven't done so already.


----------



## Velozity

Updated again. If I can't make it Jason please hold on to mine and I'll get them at some point.



1) the a train/adam XXL light blue + M azalea
2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon - *Paid via PayPal*
3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Royal Blue -*Paid via PayPal*
4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon - *Paid via PayPal*
5) jpf150/James M Red
6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Red - *Paid via PayPal*
7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Royal Blue + 1 Forest Green - *Paid via PayPal*
8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red 
9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome - *Paid via PayPal*
10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!
11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL
12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black
13) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L
14) Darkrider/Forrest - 1 Dark Heather XXL, 1 Navy Blue XXL - *Paid via Paypal*
15) Velozity / Mike- 3XL Dark Heather, 3XL Irish Green - *Paid via Paypal*
16) REQ / Andy - XL Dark Heather - *Paid via PayPal*
17) Silkyslim XL 2 Dark Heather, 1 Sport Gray & 1 Carolina Blue. - *Paid via PayPal*
18) Fullergoku/ Richard 2 mediums 1 red and 1 royal blue - *Paid via PayPal*
19) Salami / Rich 1 Navy Blue Large, 1 Maroon Large
20) Sleeves / Jeremy 1 Lg Navy Blue, 1 Lg Gold

pay Adam Eubanks [email protected] for the t-shirts if you haven't done so already.


----------



## DBlevel

Sent my payment via pp.............


----------



## GLN305

Notloudenuf said:


> All meet discs have been burned and Lightscribed with the logo and date.


Beautiful!!


----------



## req

discs look awesome. if you want to wait to mail out my shirt and include that CD that would awesome


----------



## ErinH

that disc definitely looks better than mine with red sharpie. lol.


----------



## carter1010

I'm in. 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a 2012 Forester, or our new WRX
17) Dean (Slammer) IS350
18) Andy (req) - mclaren F1 
19) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro
20) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
21) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
22) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
23) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F15024) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
25) Kendal (Notloudenuf) Build Log
26) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
27) Howard (chefhow) - Scion xB
28) Al (BigAl)- can't forget BigAl!
29) Jeremy (Sleeves) - VW-something[/QUOTE]
30) Jason (crea_78]- 2014 Honda Accord
31) Richard (bose301s) Ford Focus
32) Brian (carter1010)


----------



## ErinH

32 people is quite a list! What's crazy is usually, by now 1/4 or so of the people have dropped out. Looks like this headcount is holding strong. Jason's gonna have to pay the city for our parking. lol.


----------



## stereo_luver

bikinpunk said:


> 32 people is quite a list! What's crazy is usually, by now 1/4 or so of the people have dropped out. Looks like this headcount is holding strong. Jason's gonna have to pay the city for our parking. lol.


Let's see what happens this week.

Chuck


----------



## rsutton1223

If I make it up...I'll be leaving early in the morning and coming home that night. I also might need some tuning help.


----------



## bertholomey

I hope you can make it Robb - you can crash here if you don't feel you can safely make it back. There will plenty of folks that can help with the tune ?


----------



## ErinH

Robb, I'd be happy to help you as well. I think there'll be plenty of people that could lend a hand. 

Which leads in to this...
Typically there's so much going on at these meets that people may not want to ask others for help with their tune because they don't want to bug anyone. That said, if anyone is looking for some help, I will be happy to do whatever I can. I burned a tuning disc for this reason.  So, by all means, if you are new and would like some suggestions on how to start out or you just want some suggestions in general, I'll be happy to provide some feedback. Don't be afraid to bug me about it. I want to make the most of this event and enjoy helping out when I can. Anything I can do to get away from Jason's jabbering would be doing me a favor! LOL. I kid, I kid.

these meets are about sharing and learning and having a good time. hopefully everyone leaves the meet with a better system and some knowledge gained.


----------



## decibelle

Seconded to Erin's above post. Most of us are more than happy to lend an ear. We don't bite... at meets. 

I have also been informed that we are to bring foodstuffs for Saturday, so I will bring cookies since that's been my thing.


----------



## Notloudenuf

stereo_luver said:


> Let's see what happens this week.
> 
> Chuck


Dean (Slammer) and Andy (req) are out that I am aware of.


----------



## ErinH

millerlyte said:


> Seconded to Erin's above post. Most of us are more than happy to lend an ear. We don't bite... at meets.
> 
> I have also been informed that we are to bring foodstuffs for Saturday, so I will bring cookies since that's been my thing.



They better be fresh!!!! Or at least not be totally stale? 

Looking forward to seeing/hearing your updates and hanging out with you and Grayson.


----------



## ErinH

Notloudenuf said:


> Dean (Slammer) and Andy (req) are out that I am aware of.



I need to edit Jason's OP. Thanks for the info. Sorry we won't get to meet up. You were one of the folks I was looking forward to finally meeting. Maybe next time.


----------



## chefhow

I am riding shotgun with Mike so I wont have my car but will be there.


----------



## rsutton1223

It will literally be a get it finished and drive scenario for me. Coming down to the wire! (literally)

I won't have the sub setup in yet though. AE hasn't finished building it.


----------



## bertholomey

tonight, once I get to the hotel, to repost the list of the things that folks said that they would bring to the meet.


----------



## ErinH

*Current list of attendees (as of 04/21):*
*Name (Screenname) - Car*
1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a 2012 Forester, or our new WRX
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro
18) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
19) Richard (bose301s) Ford Focus
20) Brian (carter1010)
21) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
22) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
23) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F15024) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
24) Jeremy (Sleeves) - VW-something
25) Jason (crea_78]- 2014 Honda Accord
26) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
27) Howard (chefhow) - N/A
28) Al (BigAl)- Honda Element
29) Grayson (strakele) - N/A


----------



## chefhow

Thoughts on a "swap meet" or Yard sale?


----------



## Notloudenuf

bikinpunk said:


> I need to edit Jason's OP. Thanks for the info. Sorry we won't get to meet up. You were one of the folks I was looking forward to finally meeting. Maybe next time.


You misunderstood I'm still in. I will be there.

*Current list of attendees (as of 04/21):*
*Name (Screenname) - Car*
1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a 2012 Forester, or our new WRX
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro
18) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i
19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
20) Richard (bose301s) Ford Focus
21) Brian (carter1010)
22) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
23) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
24) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F150
25) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
26) Jeremy (Sleeves) - VW-something
27) Jason (crea_78]- 2014 Honda Accord
28) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
29) Howard (chefhow) - N/A
30) Al (BigAl)- Honda Element
31) Grayson (strakele) - N/A
32) Kendal (Notloudenuf) -N/A
33) Robb (rsutton1223) - Badass Cadillac CTS-V 

I cleaned up the list because there were two places with two people on the same line and the numbering had gotten off.


----------



## rsutton1223

Robb Sutton (rsutton1223) - NOPOWER Cadillac CTS-V - maybe.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Thanks to Glenn (GLN305) we will have -FREE- NCSQ stickers available at the meet while supplies last.

They will be 4 x 2.5, look like my avatar, and come in various colors.

Thanks Glenn!


Also, if you haven't already please pay Adam via paypal [email protected] for your t-shirt or bring $10 cash to give to him at the meet on Saturday.


----------



## jpf150

Jason I was able to get one fold out table from my parents house. It's about 7ft long and ill bring whatever chairs I have so at least a few people can sit down and eat at a time haha. I'll also still be bringing a lot of slaw and some 2 liters


----------



## chithead

Dug the cooler out this morning, will be buying drinks closer to Friday, and then grabbing some ice on the way Saturday morning. 

A swap meet eh? Interesting idea...


----------



## bertholomey

I'm fine with a swap meet as long as there are no problems. I still have that 4 channel Massive Audio amp I want to sell, so of course I'm ok with some guys buying and selling a few pieces of extra gear.


----------



## ErinH

A swap meet would be good. 

If anyone is interested in a set of the newer version Scanspeak 10f LMK. Madisound pricing runs about $140 shipped. I'd like to get $105. They've never been used. Only one has been taken out of the box to check size in the car. I bought them for a project but changed my mind after realizing I didn't have the extra funds to sink in to it right now. 
The Madisound Speaker Store

I also have an omnimic that I'd let go for $220 in person. Regular price is $299. 
Here's my FS:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ic-v2-cosmetically-damaged-so-great-deal.html


If anyone is interested in either of the above, PM me and we can work out the details.


----------



## chefhow

I have a set of NIB AP NZ3's. Never been mounted I'd like to get $250 for.


----------



## bose301s

chefhow said:


> Thoughts on a "swap meet" or Yard sale?


I'm going to be bringing a ton of stuff for sale, Arc 125.2 Mini, Zapco DSP6+DRC+Symbilink, Anarchy 4ohm mids, Vifa Tweeters and maybe more.

Prices will be lower than I would let them go for on the forum so won't advertise here, but they will be good!


----------



## sirbOOm

Swap Meet!

I have, for amplifiers:
- Kenwood Excelon XR 5 and 4 channel
- JBL GTO 4 channels and a mono

For speakers:
- Huster/Audio Physics 3" (never used)
- Audison Voce 3 way (never used)
- Alpine SPX-17PRO (never used, unboxed)

I buy this **** thinking I'm going to install it, then get something else like a total doof.


----------



## Velozity

sirbOOm said:


> Swap Meet!
> 
> I have, for amplifiers:
> - Kenwood Excelon XR 5 and 4 channel
> - JBL GTO 4 channels and a mono
> 
> For speakers:
> - Huster/Audio Physics 3" (never used)
> - Audison Voce 3 way (never used)
> - Alpine SPX-17PRO (never used, unboxed)
> 
> I buy this **** thinking I'm going to install it, then get something else like a total doof.




Which H-Audio 3" is it? Trinity?


----------



## jpf150

sirbOOm said:


> Swap Meet!
> 
> I have, for amplifiers:
> - Kenwood Excelon XR 5 and 4 channel
> - JBL GTO 4 channels and a mono
> 
> For speakers:
> - Huster/Audio Physics 3" (never used)
> - Audison Voce 3 way (never used)
> - Alpine SPX-17PRO (never used, unboxed)
> 
> I buy this **** thinking I'm going to install it, then get something else like a total doof.


Could you PM me a price on the amplifiers?

Thanks!


----------



## rsutton1223

Got clearance from the boss. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

jpf150 said:


> Jason I was able to get one fold out table from my parents house. It's about 7ft long and ill bring whatever chairs I have so at least a few people can sit down and eat at a time haha. I'll also still be bringing a lot of slaw and some 2 liters


Awesome! That would be hugely helpful since I don't have anything but a rickety card table! A lot of slaw sounds epic too.......getting a mental image of a pick up truck bed filled with slaw (I won't go as far as girls wrestling in it or anything like that......  )


----------



## jpf150

bertholomey said:


> Awesome! That would be hugely helpful since I don't have anything but a rickety card table! A lot of slaw sounds epic too.......getting a mental image of a pick up truck bed filled with slaw (I won't go as far as girls wrestling in it or anything like that......  )


Hahahaha, I think I'd rather see girls wrestle in something other than coleslaw but I'm never one to turn down a good show!


----------



## bertholomey

jpf150 said:


> Hahahaha, I think I'd rather see girls wrestle in something other than coleslaw but I'm never one to turn down a good show!



BTW......sorry about that Ally ?


----------



## crea_78

Anyone willing to sell me their Mosconi DSP... either the 4to6 or 6to8


----------



## bose301s

crea_78 said:


> Anyone willing to sell me their Mosconi DSP... either the 4to6 or 6to8


No Mosconi but I'll sell a Zapco DSP6 with DRC to you


----------



## rsutton1223

I'll probably leave here about 6am or so to make it up. Long day but it will be a fun one.


----------



## bertholomey

rsutton1223 said:


> I'll probably leave here about 6am or so to make it up. Long day but it will be a fun one.


That will be awesome for folks to see the V in person - it really is awesome. Will be great to see you - even if it is for a short time. Let me know if you need the address.


----------



## decibelle

bertholomey said:


> BTW......sorry about that Ally ?


Not to worry. I am too much of a pacifist to take much enjoyment in wrestling (in coleslaw, nonetheless!). I get my dirty fun in other ways


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> Awesome! That would be hugely helpful since I don't have anything but a rickety card table! A lot of slaw sounds epic too.......getting a mental image of a pick up truck bed filled with slaw (I won't go as far as girls wrestling in it or anything like that......  )


Holy moly.....chicks wrestling in coleslaw....that would be epic.......well, you know....just sayin.....lol


----------



## bertholomey

bertholomey said:


> BTW......sorry about that Ally ?





millerlyte said:


> Not to worry. I am too much of a pacifist to take much enjoyment in wrestling (in coleslaw, nonetheless!). I get my dirty fun in other ways


That's funny.....I wasn't inferring that you would be wrestling.......just not a 'proper' thing to mention in mixed company  

We have certainly witnessed you getting your hands dirty working on the install of the Monte!


----------



## fullergoku

bertholomey said:


> That's funny.....I wasn't inferring that you would be wrestling.......just not a 'proper' thing to mention in mixed company
> 
> We have certainly witnessed you getting your hands dirty working on the install of the Monte!


Will the Monte be making a appearance??


----------



## claydo

Saturday Saturday saturday.....The coleslaw grudge match.....ally vs. Tha hillbilly....****....Chris ain't comin.....lol


----------



## claydo

Ok dammit....shouldn't have said that.....now I'm gonna have to hire al for some protection saturday.....


----------



## bertholomey

That is what you call 'steppin' in it'........look what I started


----------



## DBlevel

chefhow said:


> I have a set of NIB AP NZ3's. Never been mounted I'd like to get $250 for.



Ohhhhhhhh 

Yum! I've been wanting to try these!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Only 4 days 10 hours 8 minutes
Generic Calendar/Clock - Countdown to Apr 26, 2014 9:00 AM in Raleigh

Weather looks good
Randleman, North Carolina (27317) Conditions & Forecast | Weather Underground


----------



## rsutton1223

Really looking forward to this. I need to start getting stuff installed!! Mark shipped my pillars yesterday.


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> Only 4 days 10 hours 8 minutes
> Generic Calendar/Clock - Countdown to Apr 26, 2014 9:00 AM in Raleigh
> 
> Weather looks good
> Randleman, North Carolina (27317) Conditions & Forecast | Weather Underground


Thanks Kendal! I thought about looking that up this morning - Wow, 81 and sunny - sounds fantastic!




rsutton1223 said:


> Really looking forward to this. I need to start getting stuff installed!! Mark shipped my pillars yesterday.


Looking forward to seeing those pillars!


----------



## bertholomey

I still need to take the time to go find the listing of stuff folks said they would bring - I'm getting ready to go to a site visit now, and I'll be driving for 5 hours. If someone wants to look back (I had gone back to page 7.....hadn't found it yet) and post the list here that would be great. 

Also, the wife and I are scouting places to eat on Friday night that wouldn't be too far from the hotel in Archdale. We could either go to a restaurant (that might be crowded) or we could get pizzas at the house. Do you all that will be local on Friday night have a preference?


----------



## ErinH

If Friday night in your town is like it is here... Pizza at your place is more than fine. Lol. 

That might be a good way to get a jump on the meet as well?


As for the list, if someone doesn't best me to it, I'll try to do that his morning if I have the time at work before the day really starts. (That typical 20 minutes spent reading emails and chit chatting to help you wake up).


----------



## jpf150

List is on page 12. And I still can't figure out how to copy a post on tapatalk


----------



## stereo_luver

I'm calling the Hampton Inn tomorrow. There is another forum with a partial list of people wanting rooms. Either post here or there but let's get an accurate count.

Chuck


----------



## Darkrider

Jason, any chance you could post or PM your address? I have looked in the thread, but don't see any specific mention.


----------



## bertholomey

Darkrider said:


> Jason, any chance you could post or PM your address? I have looked in the thread, but don't see any specific mention.


I'll PM you the address - don't like the idea of posting my home address on the thread. Anyone else need the addy......just PM me.


----------



## req

*sigh*


----------



## Notloudenuf

Chips: Casey (and dip)

Buns (hamburger / hot dog): DBlevel(Russell)

Plates / Cups / plasticware: Kendal (only a pack of napkins)

Ketchup/mustard/mayo: Captainobvious (Steve) all 3

Sodas / water: jpf150 (couple 2 liters?) and Chithead too I think

Lettuce/Tomato/Onion

Potato Salad / Cole Slaw / Macaroni Salad: jpf150 coleslaw maybe jerky 

Slacker Jar - Jason (with bikinpunk's pic on the side)

jpf150 (table and chairs)

Notloudenuf (Kendal) I'm making guacamole and bringing tortilla chips to dip it in, and salsa.
a pack of napkins as well


----------



## bertholomey

req said:


> *sigh*


That is about the saddest thing I've ever seen......




Notloudenuf said:


> Chips: Casey (and dip)
> 
> Buns (hamburger / hot dog): DBlevel(Russell)
> 
> Plates / Cups / plasticware: Kendal (napkins)
> 
> Ketchup/mustard/mayo: Captainobvious (Steve) all 3
> 
> Sodas / water: jpf150 (couple 2 liters?) and Chithead too I think
> 
> Lettuce/Tomato/Onion
> 
> Potato Salad / Cole Slaw / Macaroni Salad: jpf150 coleslaw maybe jerky
> 
> Slacker Jar - Jason (with bikinpunk's pic on the side)
> 
> jpf150 (table and chairs)
> 
> Notloudenuf (Kendal) I'm making guacamole and bringing tortilla chips to dip it in, and salsa.


Thanks Kendal! I obviously have time to drop in and comment, but not to go find the list.....you are da' man!


----------



## The A Train

Looks like alot of people are bringing just about everything. I can bring a few gallons of some sweet tea and anything else if we are missing anything.


----------



## sirbOOm

Velozity said:


> Which H-Audio 3" is it? Trinity?


I think so, I need to check.


----------



## sirbOOm

I'll bring some beer.


----------



## ErinH

I'll bring some pop-tarts.


----------



## Darkrider

Notloudenuf said:


> Chips: Casey (and dip)
> 
> Buns (hamburger / hot dog): DBlevel(Russell)
> 
> Plates / Cups / plasticware: Kendal (pack of napkins)
> 
> Ketchup/mustard/mayo: Captainobvious (Steve) all 3
> 
> Sodas / water: jpf150 (couple 2 liters?) and Chithead too I think
> 
> Lettuce/Tomato/Onion - *Darkrider (I got this)*
> 
> Potato Salad / Cole Slaw / Macaroni Salad: jpf150 coleslaw maybe jerky
> 
> Slacker Jar - Jason (with bikinpunk's pic on the side)
> 
> jpf150 (table and chairs)
> 
> Notloudenuf (Kendal) I'm making guacamole and bringing tortilla chips to dip it in, and salsa.


Fixed


----------



## bertholomey

sirbOOm said:


> I'll bring some beer.



I'm sure there was a just kidding emoticon that was meant to be added. I'm not going to have drinking here - don't want the liability.


----------



## Notloudenuf

The A Train said:


> Looks like alot of people are bringing just about everything. I can bring a few gallons of some sweet tea and anything else if we are missing anything.





Notloudenuf said:


> Chips: Casey (and dip)
> 
> Buns (hamburger / hot dog): DBlevel(Russell)
> 
> Plates / Cups / plasticware:
> Kendal (only a pack of napkins)
> 
> Ketchup/mustard/mayo: Captainobvious (Steve) all 3
> 
> Sodas / water: jpf150 (couple 2 liters?) The A Train 2 gallons sweet tea and Chithead too I think
> 
> Lettuce/Tomato/Onion DarkRider
> 
> Potato Salad / Cole Slaw / Macaroni Salad: jpf150 coleslaw maybe jerky
> 
> Slacker Jar - Jason (with bikinpunk's pic on the side)
> 
> jpf150 (table and chairs)
> 
> Notloudenuf (Kendal) I'm making guacamole and bringing tortilla chips to dip it in, and salsa.
> a pack of napkins as well


I'm only bringing a pack of napkins so plates/cups/plasticware is still needed.


----------



## casey

getting excited! weather is going to be awesome, shorts, t shirt and flip flops! I am crossing my fingers on pollen. I sneezed so many times easter I lost my voice and took a half day at work yesterday.

With any luck the #doctor may have my car ready. Ill probably have to pull an all nighter friday so I can get it ready.

I am still making my dip and tortilla chips for it, and potato chips. Any requests on flavors?


----------



## req

first ally is bringing cookies.

then casey is making dip and chips.

and apparently there is going to be coleslaw wrestling (i prefer mac&cheese though)


are you all teasing me on purpose? :'(


----------



## stereo_luver

^^^YES!

Chuck


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> I'm only bringing a pack of napkins so plates/cups/plasticware is still needed.



I have some plates, cups, and plastic ware - not enough for this invading horde, so either someone else can pick up some additional, or we will add to what I have.


----------



## ErinH

will there be any events? rope swing, ping pong, pin the tail on the donkey, etc?


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> I have some plates, cups, and plastic ware - not enough for this invading horde, so either someone else can pick up some additional, or we will add to what I have.


I will bring some of that to add to your stash. We are planning for about 30 correct?

Chips: Casey (and dip)

Buns (hamburger / hot dog): DBlevel(Russell)

Plates / Cups / plasticware: Kendal will bring all to add to Jason's stash.

Ketchup/mustard/mayo: Captainobvious (Steve) all 3

Sodas / water: jpf150 (couple 2 liters?) The A Train 2 gallons sweet tea and Chithead too I think

Lettuce/Tomato/Onion: DarkRider

Potato Salad / Cole Slaw / Macaroni Salad: jpf150 coleslaw maybe jerky

Slacker Jar - Jason (with bikinpunk's pic on the side)

jpf150 (table and chairs)


----------



## claydo

claydo said:


> Cool, chit's bringin tha blow! Guess I'll claim the plates, cups, and fine china.........


Hey guys, don't stress on the plates and utensils. .....I claimed that **** a loooong time ago...lol


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> Updated List:
> 
> Burgers / Hot Dogs: *Jason*
> 
> Chips: *Casey*
> 
> Buns (hamburger / hot dog): *Russell*
> 
> Lettuce / Tomato / Onion:
> 
> Potato Salad / Cole Slaw / Macaroni Salad:
> 
> Plates / Cups / Fine China: *Clay*
> 
> Ketchup/mustard/mayo:*Steve*
> 
> Sodas (Coke / Sprite): *Daniel*
> 
> Water:


Here's the original list......it was hiding way back!


----------



## stereo_luver

I'll be bringing another folding table. I can bring charcoal too if needed.

Chuck


----------



## Notloudenuf

claydo said:


> Here's the original list......it was hiding way back!


Thanks for posting that Clay. I'll find something else to bring then.


----------



## claydo

Oh....and I'm out of the Friday night gathering....dammit. I'll be in raliegh all day friday......goofing off while my wife and daughter attend some student/government education thingy. Unfortunately they only allow one parent to sit in.....so any suggestions on some fun **** a man could get into while alone in raliegh for 5 or 6 hours would be welcomed........


----------



## claydo

Notloudenuf said:


> Thanks for posting that Clay. I'll find something else to bring then.


Your welcome....or I'm sorry.....lol, whichever one applies!


----------



## bertholomey

bikinpunk said:


> will there be any events?  rope swing, ping pong, pin the tail on the donkey, etc?


If someone wants to bring Monkey Balls or Cornhole - they are welcome.


----------



## stereo_luver

Clay you could drive over to Greensboro / High Point since I think there are quite a few of us getting in early on Friday.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver

I'm planning on heading out early on Friday. I need a major decompression weekend and the wife insists I have one. I've been stressed to the max the past 2 weeks and have passed on 4 events due to trying to do my regular job and remodel the house.

Anyone coming in early hit me up.

Chuck


----------



## claydo

My wife and daughter will be busy all day until like 5 pm....then I have to be there to pick them up.....then I'll be driving from there back home......raliegh to g-boro = 1hr 15....then 2 hrs from raleigh to the house......so I believe my free time falls to early for everyone coming into town. So while they are busy, I'll probably just goof off in raleigh for several hours.


----------



## ErinH

stereo_luver said:


> I'm planning on heading out early on Friday. I need a major decompression weekend and the wife insists I have one. I've been stressed to the max the past 2 weeks and have passed on 4 events due to trying to do my regular job and remodel the house.
> 
> Anyone coming in early hit me up.
> 
> Chuck


in that case, I'm gonna make sure to tell you how awesome your stereo is every chance I get. gotta build you up, man!


----------



## claydo

bikinpunk said:


> in that case, I'm gonna make sure to tell you how awesome your stereo is every chance I get. gotta build you up, man!


I just can't wait to hear the ram....I missed it last time!


----------



## stereo_luver

bikinpunk said:


> in that case, I'm gonna make sure to tell you how awesome your stereo is every chance I get. gotta build you up, man!


I can always count on your support.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver

claydo said:


> I just can't wait to hear the ram....I missed it last time!


Last time it sucked per BIG AL. The ODR was new to the truck and he had heard the old P99 + Z8 set-up. THAT set-up was nice. This ODR is getting better.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

stereo_luver said:


> Last time it sucked per BIG AL.
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck



Tonally it was great, but the vocals sucked?


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> My wife and daughter will be busy all day until like 5 pm....then I have to be there to pick them up.....then I'll be driving from there back home......raliegh to g-boro = 1hr 15....then 2 hrs from raleigh to the house......so I believe my free time falls to early for everyone coming into town. So while they are busy, I'll probably just goof off in raleigh for several hours.


If you want Audio related....this is a decent shop

Audio Advice


----------



## Darkrider

claydo said:


> My wife and daughter will be busy all day until like 5 pm....then I have to be there to pick them up.....then I'll be driving from there back home......raliegh to g-boro = 1hr 15....then 2 hrs from raleigh to the house......so I believe my free time falls to early for everyone coming into town. So while they are busy, I'll probably just goof off in raleigh for several hours.


Rush Hour Karting? Might be expensive, but I love racing karts. Adventure Landing is pretty fun too.

On the other hand, you could stop by my house and cut my grass for me.


----------



## jpf150

claydo said:


> Oh....and I'm out of the Friday night gathering....dammit. I'll be in raliegh all day friday......goofing off while my wife and daughter attend some student/government education thingy. Unfortunately they only allow one parent to sit in.....so any suggestions on some fun **** a man could get into while alone in raliegh for 5 or 6 hours would be welcomed........


You can come and finish my truck while I am at work :laugh: But really, I'll be around after 3. What are you looking to do? You could always go check out the new bass pro shop.


----------



## stereo_luver

Hampton Inn:
10066 N Main St, Archdale, NC 27263 
(336) 434-5200

Code Word: NC get together
Confirmation #: 85029244

Single kings $89 

CALL BEFORE FRIDAY MORNING FOR THE DISCOUNT.

15 rooms are reserved until FRIDAY MORNING.

Chuck


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> If you want Audio related....this is a decent shop
> 
> Audio Advice


Cool......that might be a plan! Take a few discs, and demo some nice equipment.


----------



## claydo

Darkrider said:


> Rush Hour Karting? Might be expensive, but I love racing karts. Adventure Landing is pretty fun too.
> 
> On the other hand, you could stop by my house and cut my grass for me.


Cut grass? Oh hell no! Mine will be waiting on me sunday....All 4 acres of it........


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> Cool......that might be a plan! Take a few discs, and demo some nice equipment.



I wanna go too!!!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Darkrider said:


> On the other hand, you could stop by my house and cut my grass for me.


So kind of you....so kind  :laugh:


----------



## claydo

jpf150 said:


> You can come and finish my truck while I am at work :laugh: But really, I'll be around after 3. What are you looking to do? You could always go check out the new bass pro shop.


Lol....they're never finished man.....didn't ya know? I'll probably be running an exposed midbass because I haven't finished my door rebuild....and one of my ugly old grills came off with perfect timing while closing the passenger door one day......yup; snap, crackle, pop. Despite having plenty of time to do so, I haven't took care of it yet......and the mere fact that it's playing, makes its obnoxious appearance disappear to the back of my mind.....


----------



## stereo_luver

bikinpunk said:


> Tonally it was great, but the vocals sucked?


LMAO...that still both haunts me and cracks me up. What a douche!

Chuck


----------



## claydo

bikinpunk said:


> I wanna go too!!!


Come on out....what's another hr and 15....lol. This is what I usually do when wasting time in a new city......get the phone out and Google all things audio in the location.....


----------



## Notloudenuf

Don't forget Tucker Beach on NCSU campus. 80degrees + sprink break + coeds = Win!


----------



## claydo

Notloudenuf said:


> Don't forget Tucker Beach on NCSU campus. 80degrees + sprink break + coeds = Win!


Might be some nice scenery fo sho......but the heavy alcohol consumption would likely be a bad influence.....lol.


----------



## Darkrider

claydo said:


> Cut grass? Oh hell no! Mine will be waiting on me sunday....All 4 acres of it........


4 acres? I grew up on a farm in Dudley (South of Goldsboro) and we had 4 acres of yard - I think 15 pecan trees - that was a mess anytime a storm came through. It would literally take all day to do that yard.

Check it out - it was huge!
https://www.google.com/maps/@35.265236,-78.06843,3a,75y,175.85h,74.67t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sJCZZ1aI8fFzidELlPzkD5Q!2e0!6m1!1e1

And that's just the front yard....... I feel for ya Clay!


----------



## claydo

I can relate to that whole statement......While I mow 4.....These beeotches handle the rest........


----------



## The A Train

Everyone please update the shirt order with your name next to your avatar name. I have some multiple people with same name and some with no name. I am trying to sort out who has what and who has paid. Alot of people have paid and Im thankful for the quick payment. If you havent paid via paypal ([email protected]) or contacted me that you perfer to pay cash at the mert, please do so. 

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue + M azalea

2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon - *Paid via PayPal*

3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Royal Blue -*Paid via PayPal*

4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon - *Paid via PayPal*

5) jpf150/James M Red

6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Red - *Paid via PayPal*

7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Royal Blue + 1 Forest Green - *Paid via PayPal*

8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red 

9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome - *Paid via PayPal*

10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!

11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL

12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black

13) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L

14) Darkrider/Forrest - 1 Dark Heather XXL, 1 Navy Blue XXL - *Paid via Paypal*

15) Velozity / Mike- 3XL Dark Heather, 3XL Irish Green - *Paid via Paypal*

16) REQ / Andy - XL Dark Heather - *Paid via PayPal*

17) Silkyslim XL 2 Dark Heather, 1 Sport Gray & 1 Carolina Blue. - *Paid via PayPal*

18) Fullergoku/ Richard 2 mediums 1 red and 1 royal blue - *Paid via PayPal*

19) Salami / Rich 1 Navy Blue Large, 1 Maroon Large

20) Sleeves / Jeremy 1 Lg Navy Blue, 1 Lg Gold


----------



## jpf150

) the a train/adam XXL light blue + M azalea

2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon - Paid via PayPal

3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Royal Blue -Paid via PayPal

4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon - Paid via PayPal

5) jpf150/James M Red- Paid via Paypal

6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Red - Paid via PayPal

7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Royal Blue + 1 Forest Green - Paid via PayPal

8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red

9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome - Paid via PayPal

10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!

11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL

12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black

13) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L

14) Darkrider/Forrest - 1 Dark Heather XXL, 1 Navy Blue XXL - Paid via Paypal

15) Velozity / Mike- 3XL Dark Heather, 3XL Irish Green - Paid via Paypal

16) REQ / Andy - XL Dark Heather - Paid via PayPal

17) Silkyslim XL 2 Dark Heather, 1 Sport Gray & 1 Carolina Blue. - Paid via PayPal

18) Fullergoku/ Richard 2 mediums 1 red and 1 royal blue - Paid via PayPal

19) Salami / Rich 1 Navy Blue Large, 1 Maroon Large

20) Sleeves / Jeremy 1 Lg Navy Blue, 1 Lg Gold


----------



## jpf150

claydo said:


> Lol....they're never finished man.....didn't ya know? I'll probably be running an exposed midbass because I haven't finished my door rebuild....and one of my ugly old grills came off with perfect timing while closing the passenger door one day......yup; snap, crackle, pop. Despite having plenty of time to do so, I haven't took care of it yet......and the mere fact that it's playing, makes its obnoxious appearance disappear to the back of my mind.....


I'm starting new pillars today. They likely won't even have fabric on them for the meet...And not even sure if I should clean up my rats nest by the amp haha.


----------



## claydo

Update


jpf150 said:


> ) the a train/adam XXL light blue + M azalea
> 
> 2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon - Paid via PayPal
> 
> 3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Royal Blue -Paid via PayPal
> 
> 4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon - Paid via PayPal
> 
> 5) jpf150/James M Red- Paid via Paypal
> 
> 6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Red - Paid via PayPal
> 
> 7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Royal Blue + 1 Forest Green - Paid via PayPal
> 
> 8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red
> 
> 9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome - Paid via PayPal
> 
> 10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black! Payment in cash at meet; confirmed via pm.
> 
> 11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL
> 
> 12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black
> 
> 13) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L
> 
> 14) Darkrider/Forrest - 1 Dark Heather XXL, 1 Navy Blue XXL - Paid via Paypal
> 
> 15) Velozity / Mike- 3XL Dark Heather, 3XL Irish Green - Paid via Paypal
> 
> 16) REQ / Andy - XL Dark Heather - Paid via PayPal
> 
> 17) Silkyslim XL 2 Dark Heather, 1 Sport Gray & 1 Carolina Blue. - Paid via PayPal
> 
> 18) Fullergoku/ Richard 2 mediums 1 red and 1 royal blue - Paid via PayPal
> 
> 19) Salami / Rich 1 Navy Blue Large, 1 Maroon Large
> 
> 20) Sleeves / Jeremy 1 Lg Navy Blue, 1 Lg Gold


----------



## req

bikinpunk said:


> Tonally it was great, but the vocals sucked?


i literally choked\laughed when i read that. :laugh:


----------



## rsutton1223

It will be the 11th hour but my front stage should be ready

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## crea_78

I will pay via Paypal tonight

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GLN305

claydo said:


> I can relate to that whole statement......While I mow 4.....These beeotches handle the rest........


Let the girlfriends handle the hard work, eh?


----------



## The A Train

Heres a little preview!


----------



## rsutton1223

Man those look awesome.


----------



## claydo

GLN305 said:


> Let the girlfriends handle the hard work, eh?


Pimpin' ain't easy......:smoking:


----------



## sirbOOm

bertholomey said:


> I'm sure there was a just kidding emoticon that was meant to be added. I'm not going to have drinking here - don't want the liability.


Scotch?? 

I'll bring something.


----------



## casey

shirts look great!!


----------



## claydo

I agree shirts look sweet!


----------



## bertholomey

Need recommendations on pre-packaged hamburger patties. Apparently the ones that the mother-in-law got at Walmart was really terrible. She pointed us towards a brand that Kroger carries, but we don't have Kroger here. So, we are at a quandary. We don't want to get some crappy ones that no one would want to eat, but buying a large amount of ground beef and Vicki making patties out of it will be quite costly and time consuming. Suggestions?


----------



## bose301s

bertholomey said:


> Need recommendations on pre-packaged hamburger patties. Apparently the ones that the mother-in-law got at Walmart was really terrible. She pointed us towards a brand that Kroger carries, but we don't have Kroger here. So, we are at a quandary. We don't want to get some crappy ones that no one would want to eat, but buying a large amount of ground beef and Vicki making patties out of it will be quite costly and time consuming. Suggestions?


Bubba Burger patties are good.


----------



## SilkySlim

I could pick some up at Costco on the way up.??

Looks like I'll have OZ 4" for the meet!  I know some were looking forward to hearing them. 










Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

SilkySlim said:


> I could pick some up at Costco on the way up.??
> 
> Looks like I'll have OZ 4" for the meet!  I know some were looking forward to hearing them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk



YEEESSSS!


----------



## rsutton1223

Working hard tonight!


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> buying a large amount of ground beef and Vicki making patties out of it will be quite costly and time consuming. Suggestions?


No! She needs to be enjoying the day not slaving over ground beef. In fact no one needs to be doing that for the meet.



bose301s said:


> Bubba Burger patties are good.


Yes! I agree the Bubba burger patties I have had were really good.


----------



## claydo

I'll have to third that....last summer my bro in law had a cookout...burgers were good....saw the bubba box go in the can when the cooking was done...


----------



## bertholomey

SilkySlim said:


> I could pick some up at Costco on the way up.??
> 
> Looks like I'll have OZ 4" for the meet!  I know some were looking forward to hearing them.


Looking forward to hearing these! Thanks for the offer - Vicki will pick some up here locally. 


Looks great Robb! 



Notloudenuf said:


> No! She needs to be enjoying the day not slaving over ground beef. In fact no one needs to be doing that for the meet.
> 
> Yes! I agree the Bubba burger patties I have had were really good.


Ok - thanks guys! We will pick those up.


----------



## claydo




----------



## Velozity

^ Clay that ish is hilarious!


Jason the burgers I bought for our meet last year were from Walmart. Sam's Choice Angus I believe. I think everyone liked them? We sure went through them fast.


----------



## claydo

Velozity said:


> ^ Clay that ish is hilarious!
> 
> 
> Jason the burgers I bought for our meet last year were from Walmart. Sam's Choice Angus I believe. I think everyone liked them? We sure went through them fast.


Yup...I'm definately getting excited, lol. Those burgers at the lake were indeed tasty. Say, did you ever decide if you were gonna make it?


----------



## Velozity

claydo said:


> Yup...I'm definately getting excited, lol. Those burgers at the lake were indeed tasty. Say, did you ever decide if you were gonna make it?




I plan to, and pretty much the only thing that would stop me at this point is time. But I didn't want to commit just in case I have to flake out. I would have to:

1. Drive 8 hours back to NC after work on Friday.
2. Sleep 4-5 hours.
3. Wake around 7 on Saturday and install my new amps and re-install my Clarion.
4. Tune (mostly just gains due to new amps).
5. Wash truck because I'm sure it's yellow with pollen by now.
5. Leave for the 45 minute drive to Jason's.

This would put me there around 1-2pm.


----------



## claydo

I got ya right here.......lol...
Duck from work a couple hours early.....
Sleep 6 hrs......
Get the system together.....
Haul ass to g-boro......forget the wash....10 minutes in the breeze at jasons...it's gonna be yellow again....
Demo yer ass off!


----------



## Velozity

Sounds so easy...


----------



## claydo

I know....always easier said than done......but even late it would be cool to see ya again, but, it does sound like yer starting in the hole. Hope it comes together, would love to finally get that demo!


----------



## ErinH

I've made about 15 copies of my GTG disc so far. To those of you coming to the meet that would prefer or like to have a digital copy of the tracks (in FLAC), shoot me a PM and I'll send you a download link. This is only for those attending the meet, though. No freebies until after the meet. 



I went through a good bit of effort to get some of the best versions I could for some tracks. Such as ordering some overseas first pressings to replace my remastered versions with and including some Mobile Fidelity Sound Labs versions of some songs as well. 












Here's a link with the tracks. Don't laugh at them until you've listened to them. Some may surprise you. 

http://bit.ly/RN7xCY

Shoot me a PM if you want the link.


----------



## rsutton1223

Sweet. Looking forward to hearing it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Looks like a sweet track list, appreciate all the work erin! Are those full tracks?


----------



## Notloudenuf

Several of those tracks make a good start to a soundtrack to my high school days.


----------



## bertholomey

About 2 minutes apiece.....very well done! It does bring back some good memories.


----------



## bose301s

I have to work until 11:30 or 12 friday night, so get home, sleep, get up walk dog, eat and get there, thinking trying to be there 11-12ish, is that late? How early is everyone planning on arriving?


----------



## claydo

After my tardiness at the last one......I PLAN on being early......we'll see though.....


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> Looks like a sweet track list, appreciate all the work erin! Are those full tracks?



Jason got it. They're all average out to be around 2 minutes per track. Some more. Allows me to fit all those tracks on one disc!


----------



## jpf150

bose301s said:


> I have to work until 11:30 or 12 friday night, so get home, sleep, get up walk dog, eat and get there, thinking trying to be there 11-12ish, is that late? How early is everyone planning on arriving?


I plan on being there around 9 or 9:30. It's an hour and a half drive for me so as long as I don't wake up late I should be there early haha.


----------



## captainobvious

) the a train/adam XXL light blue + M azalea

2) Captainobvious/ Steve W L Sapphire + L Maroon - Paid via PayPal

3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Royal Blue -Paid via PayPal

4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon - Paid via PayPal

5) jpf150/James M Red- Paid via Paypal

6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Red - Paid via PayPal

7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Royal Blue + 1 Forest Green - Paid via PayPal

8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red

9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome - Paid via PayPal

10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black! Payment in cash at meet; confirmed via pm.

11) DBlevel / Russell ? - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL

12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black

13) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L

14) Darkrider/Forrest - 1 Dark Heather XXL, 1 Navy Blue XXL - Paid via Paypal

15) Velozity / Mike- 3XL Dark Heather, 3XL Irish Green - Paid via Paypal

16) REQ / Andy - XL Dark Heather - Paid via PayPal

17) Silkyslim XL 2 Dark Heather, 1 Sport Gray & 1 Carolina Blue. - Paid via PayPal

18) Fullergoku/ Richard 2 mediums 1 red and 1 royal blue - Paid via PayPal

19) Salami / Rich 1 Navy Blue Large, 1 Maroon Large

20) Sleeves / Jeremy 1 Lg Navy Blue, 1 Lg Gold


----------



## SilkySlim

claydo said:


> I know....always easier said than done......but even late it would be cool to see ya again, but, it does sound like yer starting in the hole. Hope it comes together, would love to finally get that demo!


What clay said.







bikinpunk said:


> I've made about 15 copies of my GTG disc so far. To those of you coming to the meet that would prefer or like to have a digital copy of the tracks (in FLAC), shoot me a PM and I'll send you a download link. This is only for those attending the meet, though. No freebies until after the meet.
> 
> 
> 
> I went through a good bit of effort to get some of the best versions I could for some tracks. Such as ordering some overseas first pressings to replace my remastered versions with and including some Mobile Fidelity Sound Labs versions of some songs as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link with the tracks. Don't laugh at them until you've listened to them. Some may surprise you.
> 
> http://bit.ly/RN7xCY
> 
> Shoot me a PM if you want the link.


Cool sounds good bro. Thanks for the offer.


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Here is my track list - there should be a few tracks that everyone will like.


----------



## crea_78

I have a micro USB drive so if it is OK, I like to place the songs on there.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## crea_78

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue + M azalea

2) Captainobvious/ Steve W L Sapphire + L Maroon - Paid via PayPal

3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Royal Blue -Paid via PayPal

4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon - Paid via PayPal

5) jpf150/James M Red- Paid via Paypal

6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Red - Paid via PayPal

7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Royal Blue + 1 Forest Green - Paid via PayPal

8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red -- Paid via PayPal

9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome - Paid via PayPal

10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black! Payment in cash at meet; confirmed via pm.

11) DBlevel / Russell ? - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL

12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black

13) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L

14) Darkrider/Forrest - 1 Dark Heather XXL, 1 Navy Blue XXL - Paid via Paypal

15) Velozity / Mike- 3XL Dark Heather, 3XL Irish Green - Paid via Paypal

16) REQ / Andy - XL Dark Heather - Paid via PayPal

17) Silkyslim XL 2 Dark Heather, 1 Sport Gray & 1 Carolina Blue. - Paid via PayPal

18) Fullergoku/ Richard 2 mediums 1 red and 1 royal blue - Paid via PayPal

19) Salami / Rich 1 Navy Blue Large, 1 Maroon Large

20) Sleeves / Jeremy 1 Lg Navy Blue, 1 Lg Gold


----------



## rsutton1223

Liking the lists so far. Nice job guys.


----------



## captainobvious

My car is in the #Doctor's office this week 

There should be a couple of cars at this GTG which showcase the amazing talents of Mark Worrell (who will be attending as well!) including mine. I know many of you have seen the quality of his work (Bertholomey's car), but I should also mention how awesome Mark is to work with. It's been a treat to work alongside him and learn some things this week while we try to knock out some big items on my install list. He is supremely talented and it's cool to see first hand how he produces some of these amazing pieces.
If you're considering getting some work done, do yourself a favor and chat with Mark this weekend. You won't find a better installer


----------



## rsutton1223

eh...Mark is ok...if you are into quality work and a cool guy. Other than that he sucks. 

My pillars are incredible. Too bad he doesn't live closer to Atlanta.


----------



## chefhow

Heading to Va tomorrow afternoon, hang out with the Tintbox working on the cars and then an EARLY departure for NC on Sat morning!!


----------



## ErinH

forgot to say, when you open the track list file I posted above, I also have included the dynamic range information for the tracks. I analyzed each track with the off-line DRDB tool. 

The higher the DR#, the more dynamic range the track has. More info can be found here...
Album list - Dynamic Range Database


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> My car is in the #Doctor's office this week
> 
> There should be a couple of cars at this GTG which showcase the amazing talents of Mark Worrell (who will be attending as well!) including mine. I know many of you have seen the quality of his work (Bertholomey's car), but I should also mention how awesome Mark is to work with. It's been a treat to work alongside him and learn some things this week while we try to knock out some big items on my install list. He is supremely talented and it's cool to see first hand how he produces some of these amazing pieces.
> If you're considering getting some work done, do yourself a favor and chat with Mark this weekend. You won't find a better installer


This statement would love to be copied on his review thread 



chefhow said:


> Heading to Va tomorrow afternoon, hang out with the Tintbox working on the cars and then an EARLY departure for NC on Sat morning!!


Awesome! It will be great to see you guys again. Have a safe drive!


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> Here is my track list - there should be a few tracks that everyone will like.


Ah, erin's not the only one puttin in work, looks like another reference disc from jason! I always look forward to digging into them to test my system......


----------



## stereo_luver

2 days.

Chuck


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Ah, erin's not the only one puttin in work, looks like another reference disc from jason! I always look forward to digging into them to test my system......


This one has a few 'SQ' tracks, but it has many 'fun' tracks. I tried to name the source if I got a track from someone else's mix disc. Nothing like having a Run D.M.C. track on a SQ Meet Disc!


----------



## claydo

Run dmc......hey, that's straight outta 86...lol, I actually owned "raising hell" on vinyl!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Burgers / Hot Dogs: Jason

Chips: Casey (and dip)

Buns (hamburger / hot dog): DBlevel(Russell)

Plates / Cups / plasticware: Clay

Ketchup/mustard/mayo: Captainobvious (Steve) all 3

Sodas / water: jpf150 (couple 2 liters?) The A Train 2 gallons sweet tea and Chithead

Lettuce/Tomato/Onion: DarkRider

Potato Salad / Cole Slaw / Macaroni Salad: jpf150 coleslaw maybe jerky
Kendal (I'll bring pasta salad....not enough for wrestling)

Slacker Jar - Jason (with bikinpunk's pic on the side)

jpf150 (table and chairs)

Water: ???


----------



## chithead

I can bring some water too - no prob Bob


----------



## stereo_luver

Burgers / Hot Dogs: Jason

Chips: Casey (and dip)

Buns (hamburger / hot dog): DBlevel(Russell)

Plates / Cups / plasticware: Clay

Ketchup/mustard/mayo: Captainobvious (Steve) all 3

Sodas / water: jpf150 (couple 2 liters?) The A Train 2 gallons sweet tea and Chithead

Lettuce/Tomato/Onion: DarkRider

Potato Salad / Cole Slaw / Macaroni Salad: jpf150 coleslaw maybe jerky
Kendal (I'll bring pasta salad....not enough for wrestling)

Slacker Jar - Jason (with bikinpunk's pic on the side)

jpf150 (table and chairs)

Water: ??? *Chuck / stereo_luver*

I'll grab a couple of cases of water

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

We need to share some books on tape. That 8 hour drive one-way is gonna be a long one. I've got some podcasts ready to go but there's only so much Click n Clack I can take. Lol.


----------



## claydo

Ya might wanna hit up big al...Over there....seems I remember him mentioning audio books before........maybe he has something for ya....


----------



## Notloudenuf

bikinpunk said:


> We need to share some books on tape. That 8 hour drive one-way is gonna be a long one. I've got some podcasts ready to go but there's only so much Click n Clack I can take. Lol.


For podcasts I recommend: 
Ace on the House (home improvement with Adam Carolla)
The Futility Closet Podcast (quirky strange facts with in depth research)
The Adam Carolla Show
Dr Drew's Podcast (from time to time)


----------



## ErinH

I've got a slew of podcasts. Just thinking of looking in to an audiobook. 

My podcast subscriptions are:
The Dis (Disney based)
WDW Radio (again, Disney based)
Pardon the Interruption
NPR: Car Talk
NPR: Wait, Wait... Don't Tell Me

a few others here and there. I may just do a backlog of some Disney stuff. If you're a Disney fan, I highly recommend the two I mentioned above. Especially WDW Radio.


----------



## bertholomey

Friday Night Folks: 

We are going to meet at my house.....not going to fight the restaurants and waste a bunch of time. 

We are going to have Pizza! I know.....kind of boring, but you know.....food. Papa Johns.........probably around 6:30-7:00. If you get there before that - hang out, if you get there after that, there should be some left over. 

We will hang at the house for a few hours - not going into the wee hours - I'll let you know when the invitation period is over 

Ok - one more list......

1) Jason
2) Steve
3) Erin
4)


----------



## rsutton1223

What time are things starting in the morning. Trying to gauge how early I have to leave my house. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

rsutton1223 said:


> What time are things starting in the morning. Trying to gauge how early I have to leave my house.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Probably at 0900.


----------



## ErinH

^ that's 9am to us civilians.


----------



## Notloudenuf

I'll probably be getting there at 10 or 1030


----------



## sirbOOm

So... I needs me to demo some active 3-way and active 2-way wide band setups of various varieties. Can't decide for my MB. In advance, please forgive my cutting in line.  ...and thanks!!! Additionally, to save on costs, I'm staying at a nearby hotel using points... not that anyone particularly cares.


----------



## rsutton1223

Looks like I am leaving at 5:30 to get there by 10:30...depending on how heavy my right foot gets.


----------



## stereo_luver

Does anyone have a copy of the NEW Meca Chesky disk they can bring to the gtg?

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver

Ok - one more list......

1) Jason
2) Steve
3) Erin
4) Chuck (maybe) I may hang at the motel with adult beverages


----------



## rsutton1223

Now you are making me want to come up Friday night! Hanging out at the hotel with adult beverages sounds fun. Don't know if I can pull that with the wife though as she gets back into town tomorrow.


----------



## stereo_luver

You can make it. 

Chuck


----------



## Salami

1) the a train/adam XXL light blue + M azalea

2) Captainobvious L Sapphire + L Maroon - *Paid via PayPal*

3) Notloudenuf/Kendal L Royal Blue -*Paid via PayPal*

4) casey/casey L - 1 royal blue, 1 maroon - *Paid via PayPal*

5) jpf150/James M Red

6) chithead/Daniel - XL - Red - *Paid via PayPal*

7) Bertholomey/Jason - L - 1 Royal Blue + 1 Forest Green - *Paid via PayPal*

8) crea_78/Jason - XL 1 Navy Blue + 1 Red 

9) chefhow/Howard 3XL 1 Texas Orange + 1 Jade Dome - *Paid via PayPal*

10) claydo/clay 2, 2xls....One maroon, one black!

11) DBlevel - 1 Azalea XL + 1 Sport Grey 2XL

12) millerlyte/ally: S - 1 - Black

13) sirboom - 1 Sport Gray L

14) Darkrider/Forrest - 1 Dark Heather XXL, 1 Navy Blue XXL - *Paid via Paypal*

15) Velozity / Mike- 3XL Dark Heather, 3XL Irish Green - *Paid via Paypal*

16) REQ / Andy - XL Dark Heather - *Paid via PayPal*

17) Silkyslim XL 2 Dark Heather, 1 Sport Gray & 1 Carolina Blue. - *Paid via PayPal*

18) Fullergoku/ Richard 2 mediums 1 red and 1 royal blue - *Paid via PayPal*

19) Salami / Rich 1 Navy Blue Large, 1 Maroon Large *CASH on Saturday*

20) Sleeves / Jeremy 1 Lg Navy Blue, 1 Lg Gold


----------



## Black Rain

Sirboom.... there will be plenty of everything for you to demo.

Chuck... I didn't know they had released one for 2014.

-Juan


----------



## Butt Hz

1) Jason
2) Steve
3) Erin
4) Chuck (maybe) I may hang at the motel with adult beverages 
5) Alan


----------



## Notloudenuf

Butt Hz said:


> 1) Jason
> 2) Steve
> 3) Erin
> 4) Chuck (maybe) I may hang at the motel with adult beverages
> 5) Alan


giggles uncontrollably


----------



## Butt Hz

Somebody should bring a web cam and do a live podcast


----------



## claydo

Oh my god.....butt hertz.....classic...


----------



## ErinH

Butt Hz said:


> Somebody should bring a web cam and do a live podcast



So many possible ways to reply to this...


----------



## DBlevel

bikinpunk said:


> So many possible ways to reply to this...


:rimshot:


----------



## Electrodynamic

bertholomey said:


> *Info:*
> We have a meet coming up in a couple weeks in Eastern NC, but several aren't able to make that one. They have asked for a date of my next Spring Meet that I'll be hosting. So I sat down this morning to set a date.........
> 
> NC Winter Meet - January 18th
> 
> I want to mention that we will be offering a short but informative tuning seminar during the meet. We will have something set up to demonstrate what adjustments to settings, etc. 'sound like'.
> 
> We will also have some reference headphones set up for folks to get a listen to. If you have a set of headphones that you want to bring - feel free.
> 
> *Where:*
> At my house near Greensboro - PM for the address - I am not going to post it here.
> 
> *When: *
> Saturday, 26 April 2014 - 9:00am - 9:00pm
> 
> *Food: *
> Probably snack items for lunch - BBQ for late lunch / early dinner like we did last Fall
> 
> 
> *Stuff to bring:*
> 
> Yourself
> A friend / spouse / kids (unless they are rowdy - thinking the kids from Raising Arizona......'FART')
> Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
> Favorite Music on discs
> Camera
> Lawn chair if you want it
> Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive critisim and humbly give advice/criticism
> 
> 
> *Current list of attendees (as of 04/21):*
> *Name (Screenname) - Car*
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
> 3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
> 4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
> 5) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
> 6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
> 7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
> 8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
> 9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
> 11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
> 12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
> 13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic
> 14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
> 15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
> 16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a 2012 Forester, or our new WRX
> 17) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro
> 18) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
> 19) Richard (bose301s) Ford Focus
> 20) Brian (carter1010)
> 21) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
> 22) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
> 23) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F15024) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram
> 24) Jeremy (Sleeves) - VW-something
> 25) Jason (crea_78]- 2014 Honda Accord
> 26) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
> 27) Howard (chefhow) - Scion xB
> 28) Al (BigAl)- Honda Element
> 29) Nick (Electrodynamic)



I'll be coming to the meet on Saturday.  I'll also be bringing a couple BM mkIV's with me in case someone wants to pick up a few. There may also be a G2G discount for those who want to pick some up after they hear what Jason's car is capable of.


----------



## rsutton1223

5 beers later and some cussing...but she is up and running. I wanted output and holy **** I have it.


----------



## bertholomey

Both of these posts are dripping with awesome sauce!


----------



## rsutton1223

Electrodynamic said:


> I'll be coming to the meet on Saturday.  I'll also be bringing a couple BM mkIV's with me in case someone wants to pick up a few. There may also be a G2G discount for those who want to pick some up after they hear what Jason's car is capable of.


I have already heard Jason's car...so you officially suck for bringing them.


----------



## rsutton1223

Man...this car is going to sound 3 times better than the Subaru at least. I'm stoked.


----------



## ErinH

I'm hoping the weather is kind. We've got some big storms rolling through tonight (just started here a few minutes ago) and it looks like those of us heading east tomorrow may be dealing with it while driving. So with that said, everyone be safe on your travels tomorrow!


----------



## SilkySlim

Agreed

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic

The funny thing is that I'm literally too busy to have a system in my own car. As pathetic as it sounds I have a stock stereo in my car right now. I drive to work, build woofers, and drive home. I have a year and a half old son and he, thankfully, takes up the rest of my time. I don't have any time to install a system in my own vehicle.


----------



## Velozity

Ok lets make it 30. I've got to make this epic event. Sleep is overrated...

Current list of attendees (as of 04/24):
Name (Screenname) - Car
1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a 2012 Forester, or our new WRX
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro
18) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
19) Richard (bose301s) Ford Focus
20) Brian (carter1010)
21) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
22) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
23) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F15024) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
24) Jeremy (Sleeves) - VW-something
25) Jason (crea_78]- 2014 Honda Accord
26) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
27) Howard (chefhow) - Scion xB
28) Al (BigAl)- Honda Element
29) Nick (Electrodynamic)
30) Mike Diesel (Velozity) - Big Tree


----------



## claydo

Sweet!


----------



## claydo

Electrodynamic said:


> The funny thing is that I'm literally too busy to have a system in my own car. As pathetic as it sounds I have a stock stereo in my car right now. I drive to work, build woofers, and drive home. I have a year and a half old son and he, thankfully, takes up the rest of my time. I don't have any time to install a system in my own vehicle.


Somebody's goin home jelly!


----------



## sirbOOm

I will be bringing a Die Hard Platinum Group 34 battery that has less than a year since its manufacture and about half that in use. Been on a trickle charger. If anyone is interested, I'll sell it to you. Asking $150. Won't fit in my new car unfortunately. Bit dirty in the photos but I'll clean-er up for ya.


----------



## crea_78

Electrodynamic said:


> I'll be coming to the meet on Saturday.  I'll also be bringing a couple BM mkIV's with me in case someone wants to pick up a few. There may also be a G2G discount for those who want to pick some up after they hear what Jason's car is capable of.


Depending on price, I will consider getting 2 of them


----------



## chefhow

I will have a DRZ and set of AP NZ3's for sale.
The DRZ is a 9/10 with only some cage/body scratches and the AP's are NIB


----------



## sirbOOm

Also bringing a set of Tang Band bamboo 3". One was mounted in a pod I made but never used real time. The other has never left its box.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Current list of attendees (as of 04/24):
Name (Screenname) - Car
1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a 2012 Forester, or our new WRX
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro
18) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
19) Richard (bose301s) Ford Focus
20) Brian (carter1010)
21) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
22) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
23) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F15024) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
24) Jeremy (Sleeves) - VW-something
25) Jason (crea_78]- 2014 Honda Accord
26) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
27) Howard (chefhow) - Scion xB
28) Al (BigAl)- Honda Element
29) Nick (Electrodynamic)
30) Mike Diesel (Velozity) - Big Tree
31) Kendal (Notloudenuf)

Ya'll just don't want me to show up. Everytime I turn around I've been deleted. :blush:


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> Ya'll just don't want me to show up. Every time I turn around I've been deleted. :blush:


We have to keep you on the list.......you have the meet discs with you!


----------



## claydo

Notloudenuf said:


> Current list of attendees (as of 04/24):
> Name (Screenname) - Car
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
> 3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
> 4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
> 5) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
> 6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
> 7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
> 8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
> 9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
> 11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
> 12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
> 13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic
> 14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
> 15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
> 16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a 2012 Forester, or our new WRX
> 17) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro
> 18) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
> 19) Richard (bose301s) Ford Focus
> 20) Brian (carter1010)
> 21) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
> 22) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
> 23) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F15024) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram
> 24) Jeremy (Sleeves) - VW-something
> 25) Jason (crea_78]- 2014 Honda Accord
> 26) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
> 27) Howard (chefhow) - Scion xB
> 28) Al (BigAl)- Honda Element
> 29) Nick (Electrodynamic)
> 30) Mike Diesel (Velozity) - Big Tree
> 31) Kendal (Notloudenuf)
> 
> Ya'll just don't want me to show up. Everytime I turn around I've been deleted. :blush:



Awwwww ****.......he's onto us!


----------



## ErinH

Lol. You guys are funny.

My next 7 hours...










These are on deck...










Good times!


----------



## jpf150

I'm gonna be cutting it close getting the front stage even listenable lol. Wrapped and glassed a new pillar last night so hopefully I'll get at least one coat of filler on it so I can mount the driver. I still need to redo the drivers side, but that'll happen later. Also looks like I'll be making a lot of slaw so y'all better like it! Haha. I'll also be bringing some deer meat most likely if anyone wants some. Didn't have time for jerky but I do have some tenderloin and possibly some ground up for burgers.


----------



## claydo

Did he say tenderloin?

Mmmm mmmm


----------



## stereo_luver

We got bad news last night so my trip may be off. I'll know more later today as details come in.

Chuck


----------



## claydo




----------



## claydo

Awwwww **** chuck....hope its nothing bad!


----------



## thehatedguy

Raining today but sunny rest of weekend.

Wish I could make it up there with you guys.


----------



## rsutton1223

Looks like I got kicked off the list too! 

Sorry to hear Chuck. Hopefully it's not something too serious...


----------



## ErinH

So much for unwinding this weekend, chuck. Not cool. :/


----------



## Velozity

Really hope everything is ok Chuck.


Fixed the list. Everyone please check for accuracy.

*Current list of attendees (as of 04/25):
Name (Screenname) - Car*
1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a 2012 Forester, or our new WRX
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro
18) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i
19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
20) Richard (bose301s) Ford Focus
21) Brian (carter1010)
22) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
23) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
24) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F150
25) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram 
26) Jeremy (Sleeves) - VW-something
27) Jason (crea_78]- 2014 Honda Accord
28) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
29) Howard (chefhow) - N/A
30) Al (BigAl)- Honda Element
31) Grayson (strakele) - N/A
32) Kendal (Notloudenuf) -N/A
33) Robb (rsutton1223) - Badass Cadillac CTS-V 
34) Nick (Electrodynamic)
35) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree


----------



## req

if i left right now, i dont think i would make it in time :'(

http://goo.gl/maps/kx1Qq

make sure to take pictures without me. this sucks.

have fun.


----------



## claydo

Velozity said:


> Really hope everything is ok Chuck.
> 
> 
> Fixed the list. Everyone please check for accuracy.
> 
> *Current list of attendees (as of 04/25):
> Name (Screenname) - Car*
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
> 3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
> 4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
> 5) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
> 6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
> 7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
> 8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
> 9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
> 10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
> 11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
> 12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
> 13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic
> 14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
> 15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
> 16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a 2012 Forester, or our new WRX
> 17) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro
> 18) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i
> 19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
> 20) Richard (bose301s) Ford Focus
> 21) Brian (carter1010)
> 22) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
> 23) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
> 24) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F150
> 25) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram
> 26) Jeremy (Sleeves) - VW-something
> 27) Jason (crea_78]- 2014 Honda Accord
> 28) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
> 29) Howard (chefhow) - N/A
> 30) Al (BigAl)- Honda Element
> 31) Grayson (strakele) - N/A
> 32) Kendal (Notloudenuf) -N/A
> 33) Robb (rsutton1223) - Badass Cadillac CTS-V
> 34) Nick (Electrodynamic)
> 35) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree


36) Glenn (GLN305) - scion

I know Glenns gonna be there.....He got dropped somewhere along the updates!


----------



## claydo

Sorry rec.....I'm sure lots of pics will get snapped!


----------



## rsutton1223

I am getting excited now that I have sound coming through speakers! I will definitely need some tuning help though...


----------



## claydo

Damn...this is gonna be a demofest of EPIC proportions!!!!!!


----------



## claydo

Ugh...and sorry again rec....not trying to give you the rub....just excited...


----------



## bertholomey

Got the car cleaned up - just a spit bath in the garage - too much pollen / rain showers to do it outside. It is as ready as it is going to be.


----------



## casey

I spy new wheels as well! What did ya end up getting? Im sticking to my word on doing some work on detailing it for ya! Got some high end Chemical Guys products we can use to make it pop


----------



## bertholomey

So, for those arriving this evening........you will probably experience to 'odors' here......

1) A distinct poopy smell.......'Au de Randlman' - the local farmers are busy spreading 'fertilizer'.......

2) Bengay.........I have screwed up my back something fierce......so I'm putting some stuff that my wife got me........could make you high while sitting in the car listening - Win!


----------



## casey

I thought Randleman and TrAsheboro smelled like that naturally?


----------



## stereo_luver

Fixed the list. Everyone please check for accuracy.

Current list of attendees (as of 04/25):
Name (Screenname) - Car
1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
5) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a 2012 Forester, or our new WRX
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro
18) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i
19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
20) Richard (bose301s) Ford Focus
21) Brian (carter1010)
22) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
23) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
24) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F150
*25) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram * I'll be there in Spirit
26) Jeremy (Sleeves) - VW-something
27) Jason (crea_78]- 2014 Honda Accord
28) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
29) Howard (chefhow) - N/A
30) Al (BigAl)- Honda Element
31) Grayson (strakele) - N/A
32) Kendal (Notloudenuf) -N/A
33) Robb (rsutton1223) - Badass Cadillac CTS-V 
34) Nick (Electrodynamic)
35) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree

I don't think some of you knew I was in the middle of remodeling the master bedroom, bathroom and walk in closet. So we are moved into the spare bedroom while I do all the remodeling. There are 7 of us in the house right now. My wife and myself, a son home going to Kennesaw State and my step-daughter and her 3 small children all live here. We are all sharing the guest bathroom I just finished remodeling.

Now comes news that my mother-in-law needs emergency surgery for an aneurism. She is on her way here from Arizona for the surgery. After the surgery she will be in the hospital and rehab for 2 weeks. Then she will be living with us and needs the spare bedroom. So I have to get the work completed in 2 weeks and I really need more like 3 weeks.

I'm a one man band doing all the framing, drywall, finishing, paint, tile, electrical, plumbing, bath fixtures, granite, millwork..............EVERYTHING by myself. And keeping my day job that is pretty full. So I need these 3 days to work on getting things finished. I'm a perfectionist and it takes me a little longer because I pay attention to detail. Some of you have seen some of the work I did on the guest bathroom and kitchen.

I'm sorry guys.

Chuck


----------



## Velozity

stereo_luver said:


> Fixed the list. Everyone please check for accuracy.
> 
> Current list of attendees (as of 04/25):
> Name (Screenname) - Car
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
> 3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport (no system currently - could change by then)
> 4) Casey (Casey) - 2008 Honda Civic
> 5) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
> 6) Chris (Serieus) - 2010 Honda Insight
> 7) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
> 8) Brian (Turbo5upra) 02 accord- strongly considering attending.
> 9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
> 10) Shaun (ike3000) - Tacoma
> 11) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord - hopefully you will be there!
> 12) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento Build
> 13) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic
> 14) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system) or 2011 Ford Fiesta (Infinity speakers only)
> 15) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 boat car
> 16) Daniel (Chithead) - either a 2012 Forester, or our new WRX
> 17) Forrest (Darkrider) - probably in my Camaro
> 18) Tim (EditTim) - 2000 BMW 540i
> 19) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
> 20) Richard (bose301s) Ford Focus
> 21) Brian (carter1010)
> 22) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
> 23) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
> 24) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F150
> *25) Chuck (stereo_luver) 2005 Dodge Ram * I'll be there in Spirit
> 26) Jeremy (Sleeves) - VW-something
> 27) Jason (crea_78]- 2014 Honda Accord
> 28) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
> 29) Howard (chefhow) - N/A
> 30) Al (BigAl)- Honda Element
> 31) Grayson (strakele) - N/A
> 32) Kendal (Notloudenuf) -N/A
> 33) Robb (rsutton1223) - Badass Cadillac CTS-V
> 34) Nick (Electrodynamic)
> 35) Mike (Velozity) - Big Tree
> 
> I don't think some of you knew I was in the middle of remodeling the master bedroom, bathroom and walk in closet. So we are moved into the spare bedroom while I do all the remodeling. There are 7 of us in the house right now. My wife and myself, a son home going to Kennesaw State and my step-daughter and her 3 small children all live here. We are all sharing the guest bathroom I just finished remodeling.
> 
> Now comes news that my mother-in-law needs emergency surgery for an aneurism. She is on her way here from Arizona for the surgery. After the surgery she will be in the hospital and rehab for 2 weeks. Then she will be living with us and needs the spare bedroom. So I have to get the work completed in 2 weeks and I really need more like 3 weeks.
> 
> I'm a one man band doing all the framing, drywall, finishing, paint, tile, electrical, plumbing, bath fixtures, granite, millwork..............EVERYTHING by myself. And keeping my day job that is pretty full. So I need these 3 days to work on getting things finished. I'm a perfectionist and it takes me a little longer because I pay attention to detail. Some of you have seen some of the work I did on the guest bathroom and kitchen.
> 
> I'm sorry guys.
> 
> Chuck



Damn sorry to hear that Chuck. I hope the surgery and recovery go perfect. Your wife is an awesome lady and please pass my well wishes on to her for her mom. I swear if I lived closer than 14 hours from you right now I'd take a couple days vacay to help you out. I can cut wood! Stay strong brother!


----------



## stereo_luver

FWIW: The wife is insisting I go this weekend to decompress and take a break. I know what 3 days can mean on the schedule I am up against.

Howard: The Pioneer Elite HT receiver will be here when you make a trip to get / see Thing 1. I also found a pair of DCM Timeframe towers you can take back with you.

Erin: We can talk about a turntable for you at some point and I'll hook you up. I also found some Outlaw Audio locking RCA's I used in my old HT rig if you need them. I also have some LOOOOOOOOOOONG subwoofer RCA's too I'll never use.

Mike D & Mike S: You'll be missed. I always value your opinions. Mike S you'd love the 'fun' preset I have now.

Gray & Ally: I'm sorry I won't get to see you guys again and get a listen to the Monte.

J: Well man hit me up next time you get to ATL. I'll have you over for some home audio fun and a steak on the grill.

Rob: Let's gtg with the wives one night for a treat on Mary and Myself. You guys are local.

Everybody else: Enjoy, listen and learn. This is what it's all about.

Man I hate this and I hope some of you can and will use the discount I tried to get us at the Hampton Inn.


Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver

Velozity said:


> Damn sorry to hear that Chuck. I hope the surgery and recovery go perfect. Your wife is an awesome lady and please pass my well wishes on to her for her mom. I swear if I lived closer than 14 hours from you right now I'd take a couple days vacay to help you out. I can cut wood! Stay strong brother!


I know Big Mike. You're always welcome at my house. Mary always talks about the old Team Diyma when she met you guys at Finals 2011. She only met you guys once but was impressed with everyone.

Chuck


----------



## bose301s

I figured I should ask as I have done it at other meets, and especially since this is at Jason's place, does anyone mind if the dog tags along?


----------



## bertholomey

bose301s said:


> I figured I should ask as I have done it at other meets, and especially since this is at Jason's place, does anyone mind if the dog tags along?


Good question via pm, but I'll answer here. Your dog was very well behaved at the last meets, so she is welcome. You always keep her on a leash, and she doesn't bark - good to go. i don't want a dog here that is going to be barking like crazy or running around the house (inside or outside).


----------



## claydo

Damn Chuck......good luck on the remodel finish.....and best wishes to your family.......hope your mom in law has a speedy recovery.....next time....


----------



## GLN305

Made it to the Hampton Inn, boy that storm I drove through for 2 hours was intense!


----------



## bose301s

bertholomey said:


> Good question via pm, but I'll answer here. Your dog was very well behaved at the last meets, so she is welcome. You always keep her on a leash, and she doesn't bark - good to go. i don't want a dog here that is going to be barking like crazy or running around the house (inside or outside).


I mainly posted it here in case there were any objections by others as well, not everyone likes dogs, lol.


----------



## bose301s

GLN305 said:


> Made it to the Hampton Inn, boy that storm I drove through for 2 hours was intense!


Glad to hear you made it safe, definitely stormed here in Durham/Raleigh as well, was needed though, helped wash pollen away.


----------



## claydo

Well.....how did the pre party go? Attendance list?


----------



## bertholomey

Pre-G2G was good - Al, Glenn, Ally, Grayson, Erin and I - still doing a little tuning / listening


----------



## The Natural

I'm sad to repot that my brother, Doug, and I will not be attending this time. We really enjoyed the last event. I'm a little embarrassed to admit on here that we blew our road trip last weekend on the Team Deadly Hertz Jeff Lockhart Memorial Soundoff. Needless to say, the 'sound' had a different 'quality'. We did get a show however... 


DEMO VEHICLE CATCHES FIRE AT THD SHOW PETERSBURG …: DEMO VEHICLE CATCHES FIRE AT THD SHOW PETERSBURG VA, UNCUT FOOTAGE! - YouTube

Everyone be safe, have fun, and take lots of pics! 
Paul


----------



## The Natural

Kendal...did you get to review those discs? Any feedback? The ones I sent and the Focal Demo series are some of my favorites.

Paul


----------



## bose301s

Getting excited for tomorrow!


----------



## claydo

Sorry to hear yall won't be making it paul...used the road trip for spl....ooops.....gonna be a good one!


----------



## Darkrider

Soo excited. Got my Camaro back from Adrenaline Autosound at 6PM today (in the middle of some ferocious storms) and all I can say is "WOW!!!". They have had it since Jan. 15th and the results are beautiful. See you guys in the A.M.


----------



## rsutton1223

I am sorry to report that one more will be dropping out...me. Jenn honestly did say it was fine for me to take off tomorrow and come but with me being out of town the entire week 2 weeks ago and her being out of town all this week...the few hours we got together today as a family was much needed. We need a weekend at home. I really hate to miss this but I think I would feel worse if I wasn't here. 10 hours on the road in one day away from my family after this couple of weeks is just too much.

Looking forward to the pictures and hopefully I can con Chuck out of a couple of hours over the next week for some tuning.


----------



## Butt Hz

It was nice meeting you guys tonight. I can't wait for tomorrow.

Jason, I'm sorry I broke your VHS. If you give me the model number, I'll send you a check.


----------



## dgr932

Is it party time yet? I'm here for the party!!!!!


----------



## bertholomey

Butt Hz said:


> It was nice meeting you guys tonight. I can't wait for tomorrow.
> 
> Jason, I'm sorry I broke your VHS. If you give me the model number, I'll send you a check.



Good meeting you too Butt Hz......I'll give you that model number, but I fear it is going to be expensive ? I have to get it fixed so I can watch our Disney videos ? I'm just glad you reported it to me before the squirrels did.


----------



## claydo

Woo hoo it's saturday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Butt Hz

bertholomey said:


> Good meeting you too Butt Hz......I'll give you that model number, but I fear it is going to be expensive ? I have to get it fixed so I can watch our Disney videos ? I'm just glad you reported it to me before the squirrels did.


Those damned surveillence squirrels...


----------



## bertholomey

rsutton1223 said:


> I am sorry to report that one more will be dropping out...me. Jenn honestly did say it was fine for me to take off tomorrow and come but with me being out of town the entire week 2 weeks ago and her being out of town all this week...the few hours we got together today as a family was much needed. We need a weekend at home. I really hate to miss this but I think I would feel worse if I wasn't here. 10 hours on the road in one day away from my family after this couple of weeks is just too much.
> 
> Looking forward to the pictures and hopefully I can con Chuck out of a couple of hours over the next week for some tuning.


Hey Robb - no one can fault you for that - as with the situation with Chuck, family needs to come first. As someone who travels every week, I know that the weekend time is sacred. This hobby is so much better when there is harmony  If this one goes well, there will be one in the Fall  I'll be in Atlanta in May and then again in June - should be able to stop by to hear the V. You are in good hands tuning wise with Chuck!


----------



## bertholomey

The pre-meet was a good time....missing Glenn from this picture. 



















This morning......the BRZ is ready........ready for others to join me........


----------



## crea_78

Getting ready to leave from CLT. Should be there by 10:30 and can't wait to meet all of you and have a great time!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Almost as good as a simulcast......


got the SQ tractor out


----------



## rsutton1223

bertholomey said:


> Hey Robb - no one can fault you for that - as with the situation with Chuck, family needs to come first. As someone who travels every week, I know that the weekend time is sacred. This hobby is so much better when there is harmony  If this one goes well, there will be one in the Fall  I'll be in Atlanta in May and then again in June - should be able to stop by to hear the V. You are in good hands tuning wise with Chuck!


Definitely let me know when you are in town. Sorry to miss it but enjoying some coffee with the family all together this morning. Traveling has been rough lately. Have to make a living!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic

Wow, what a G2G! "Hobie1dog" and I just got settled in at home after attending the meet for most of the day. Big hats off to Jason Bertholomey for doing an awesome job at hosting the meet. Plenty of room for everyone, tables, chairs, morning food, afternoon food, drinks, everything was thought of. Oh yeah, and the cars sounded pretty good too.  Jason's Subaru BRZ sounded really good and I think that everyone was impressed with how the BM mkIV performed in there. The two of three people that sat in the BRZ with me also commented on the seemelss integration the subwoofer had with the rest of Jason's system. No pin-pointing of the subwoofer or "oh yeah the sub is picking up the sound now"...just a huge full sound stage in the front. 

While I'm thinking about it, all of the installs that Mark did were beyond excellent. The way he integrated the front subwoofer enclosure in the BRZ looks stock and the rest of the system is ocular nirvana. I was telling someone about the level of care taken by Mark overall as you look at the back of the cover panel for the rear amp in the BRZ - even the back of the cover panel is finished better than the front panels of most interiors.  I got Mark's contact info and I'm going to be giving him a call about doing my install in the VW. 

It was really nice meeting everyone at the G2G. Finally got to put some faces with names (Bikinpunk, Bose301, Captainobvious, etc). I really wanted to stay longer but I had to get back home at a decent time tonight. Getting the opportunity to sit in a few cars really gives you[me] the itch to get off your arse and finish your own system. :laugh:


----------



## chefhow

Jason, was great to see you today, thanks so much for the amazing hospitality, opportunity to see some guys who I haven't seen in a while and meet some new peeps. Putting faces to names make this so much more fun. I'll catch up with ya soon and spend some more time talking audio.


----------



## DBlevel

Yes, was great to meet everyone............It's always nice to put faces to the names! Specially after talking to many of the online for so long now. Many great cars out at the meet today and so much food!

Thanks to Jason making it all happen!


----------



## casey

Had an awesome time. Always enjoy meeting people I've talked to online. Got a few good laughs, good food, and demo'd some great card. Every car I listened to was great. Thanks once again Jason for setting up a great meet. Im looking forward to the next one already


----------



## thehatedguy

Nick, Mark doesn't know it yet but he is going to help me find a spot for a BM Mk4 up front in my car. Some how I think it and the Tannoys would be nice together.


----------



## Electrodynamic

thehatedguy said:


> Nick, Mark doesn't know it yet but he is going to help me find a spot for a BM Mk4 up front in my car. Some how I think it and the Tannoys would be nice together.


Sweet! They will be a nice match. 

After hearing Jason's car I wish I had the room for a sub up front but my car is too small for that. I know that having typed that last senence it seems odd because the BRZ is not a "big" car at all but the front placement works well. My little Jetta can not have a sub (or sub*s*) in the front. Oh well, that means it time for at least two BM mkIV's in the trunk inverse mounted against the rear seats. I haven't seen anyone show off the sexy rear ends my woofers so I'll be the first to do it. And it also offers the most protection for the woofers when you have a child and will be throwing strollers, groceries, toys, etc, in your trunk without hurting the woofers.


----------



## thehatedguy

Well it's not like my IS300 is a BIG car...lol. I have to go measure under the seats again...I can't remember exactly how much padding there was under the factory carpet there that I ripped out a while back when i was deadening the car years a go.

But if they were 10s...I have all kinds of places for 10s in front.

I sent him a text the other day asking him if he would help me on that project.


----------



## Electrodynamic

thehatedguy said:


> Well it's not like my IS300 is a BIG car...lol. I have to go measure under the seats again...I can't remember exactly how much padding there was under the factory carpet there that I ripped out a while back when i was deadening the car years a go.
> 
> But if they were 10s...I have all kinds of places for 10s in front.
> 
> I sent him a text the other day asking him if he would help me on that project.


That was your IS300?! Man, I hate it that I didn't get a listen. I really love those cars. When I was purchasing my current car (VW Jetta TDI) I was actually looking at buying an IS300. IIRC I remember Winslow (Jason Winslow) had thought about running a BM MkIII under his passenger seat of his IS300 a few years ago but then I think he got out of the hobby. If you can fit a business card under your seat you can fit a BM mkIV. One of the pictures our web page shows a BM mkIII next to a business card and the business card [length-wise] is taller than our shallow BM series mounting depth.


----------



## thehatedguy

<- it's me Winslow


----------



## req

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## EditTim

Bummed I couldn't make yet another g2g, especially since I've just arrived at the tuning stage. Looking forward to pics though!


----------



## slade1274

req said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


I heard it actually didn't- they called it quits since you couldn't show :laugh:


----------



## Electrodynamic

thehatedguy said:


> <- it's me Winslow


Haha, wow. 

<- feels stupid now.


----------



## ErinH

req said:


> Pics or it didn't happen



It wound up just being a session in Whiteledge's new van. 











And then a gun show...


----------



## jode1967

pictures starting to flow


----------



## BigRed

bikinpunk said:


> It wound up just being a session in Whiteledge's new van.


LMAO!!

Looking forward to the pics


----------



## ErinH

Jason took a lot and I'm sure he will post then soon. 

I'll post mine later once I get home.


----------



## bertholomey

Electrodynamic said:


> Sweet! They will be a nice match.
> 
> After hearing Jason's car I wish I had the room for a sub up front but my car is too small for that. I know that having typed that last sentence it seems odd because the BRZ is not a "big" car at all but the front placement works well. My little Jetta can not have a sub (or sub*s*) in the front. Oh well, that means it time for at least two BM mkIV's in the trunk inverse mounted against the rear seats. I haven't seen anyone show off the sexy rear ends my woofers so I'll be the first to do it. And it also offers the most protection for the woofers when you have a child and will be throwing strollers, groceries, toys, etc, in your trunk without hurting the woofers.


Thanks Nick for the feedback on the sound of the subwoofer system in the BRZ. It means a lot to get that kind of feedback from the designer of the speaker I am using. You confirmed to me while we were listening that the performance you were experiencing was what you intended with this driver. It is satisfying that the execution of the subwoofer / amplifier / installation / tune is creating a system that meets the expectation of the designer. 










Well........posting for Casey here.......this install is in the works.......unfortunately, Casey's Accord wasn't quite ready for the show, but this will likely be 'officially' the first to show off the sexy baskets.  But it is great if yours did the same thing because these drivers are good for being hidden, but they are even better if they are able to be displayed!


----------



## Black Rain

Jason....Once again, it was great to come to one of your GTGs, especially when you are surrounded with awesome people.

Jason, thank you for taking the time to demo my truck and giving me your impression of the CDT ES-02.

Casey, James, Nick, and Adam... I'm glad that you guys enjoyed the performance my truck.

Erin, it was a pleasure finally meeting you. Your car and the work you have put into it just blew me away. The impact, stage and the dynamics is just out of this world. I plan to pick your brain on techniques to better tune my truck. The tuning and testing you put into you car shows with the sheer authority that music comes at you. WOW !!!!

Steve, Ally, Big Al, Glenn and everyone else, it was a pleasure seeing you all again. 

Its always fun, enjoyable and musically entertaining. Look forward to the next GTG.

Again, Thanks Jason.

-Juan


----------



## bertholomey

Slow start today - bad hotel bed a week ago has angered the L4/L5 disc - so no sleep last night until two tylenol PMs at 4 this morning knocked me out. I was reminded by my wife that standing all day on concrete (in flops) and climbing in and out of cars all day is not good for a hurt back. 

So - first off, THANK YOU! 

Thanks to those who made the trip - long and short. Thanks for all of the donations of food and $. Thanks for the friendliness and enthusiasm for the hobby. Regrets for the several folks that were not able to make it for various good reasons - you guys were missed. 

It is wonderful to see that folks were willing to make large sacrifices to get together to enjoy a beautiful day with fellow hobbyists discussing and listening car audio in general and telling their personal journeys in the hobby. 

The tuning 'seminar' really never happened though Rich asked Erin for some pointers on REW. With the crowd that we had and the groups of folks that were in different areas, it was difficult to assess if we could / wanted to do it in my back office - whether it would have any real merit, etc. All in all, I think guys got a lot of good pointers from others who have faced the same obstacles, choices and from the couple installers that were in the group. 

Thank you Kendal for manning the grill......I sort of just appointed you, but as always, you stepped up without hesitation or resentment (dirty job ) and did an excellent job. For everyone who brought food - Thank You again, and for the donations. We collected over $150 that Vicki (my wife) suggested be put into a 'fund' that will go into the next event. Whether it is hosted at my house or a joint affair with Kendal - I thought that was an excellent idea. Of course, this note on the 'slacker jar' really helped 










I never got an official count, but we counted 33 in this photo that was taken at lunch time......I don't think we had any people leave before this was taken or additions afterward, so that might have been the end count. 

Group photos



















As I mentioned, it was a beautiful day - up to 80 in the afternoon with blue skies, but a pleasant breeze when in the shade. 


























































































































































Erin had an excellent idea to have folks stand next to their cars so that we can remember whose is whose later.......I started to do that, and then FAIL! Well, here are some......










James









Al









Dustin









Juan









Forest









Clay









Brian









Glenn









Once again, I intended to take a bunch of car and system pics.....FAIL! Here is what I did take......
































































Partying shot.......this pic kind of sums it up.......good time!










Many had long drives either last night or today........I'm sincerely hoping that everyone got or will get home safely and without incident! 

Thank you all once again!!!


----------



## jpf150

Yesterday was a great time! I'd like to thank all of you for making me, the "new guy", feel welcomed. I got there a little after 9 in the morning and didn't leave until almost 10. I didn't think I would stay that long, but it was great to talk with everyone and listen to some amazing cars. I know now that I am in the right hobby haha.

Jason-Thanks again for your hospitality! The meet turned out great. Your car is simply amazing and has got me thinking about using a sub up front in the truck. I know I talked to Jeremy(sleeves) about it for a while. Also thanks for the food that was left over at the end of the day, that was really unexpected.

Clay-Thanks for the demo and the discs you let me burn. When they finished burning however, the track info didn't copy over so if you could PM me the track list for both that would be appreciated. 

Forrest-The camaro looks and sounds fantastic. I can't wait to hear it with some EQ!

Nick, Glenn, Kendal, Jeremy, Greyson, Juan, Erin, Dustin and everyone else who I got to chat with for a good while, it was great to get to know you guys and demo some of your rides. 

I am already ready for the next G2G. And hopefully by then I'll have a new driver side pillar and a decent tune to go along with it.


----------



## crea_78

Very nice pix Jason!! I had a great time at the G2G and got to meet some very nice people. Sat in a couple of the cars for a demo, and have to say Jason's BRZ stood out the best (IMO) in terms of SQ and installation. Glenn's install in his Scion XB was superb as well with the false floor as well as Forrest's (Darkrider). I like the look of the AS One series Mosconi amp and got to see a few installs with these amps in there.

Nick (Electrodynamic), is what a pleasure meeting your and your dad Marty and I finally got to see and here the BM MKIV. Couldn't believe how the sound of the sub blended in so well with the rest of the system, especially in Jason's car. I cannot wait to finally listen to the 2 I bought from you at the meet and hopefully post a review later on.

Thanks again Jason for getting everyone together and hopefully there will be another one this fall/winter.


----------



## thehatedguy

Did Erin fart in my speakers?


----------



## Darkrider

bertholomey said:


> I never got an official count, but we counted 33 in this photo that was taken at lunch time......I don't think we had any people leave before this was taken or additions afterward, so that might have been the end count.
> 
> Group photos


Crap! Count should have been 34..... Where was I when the group photo was taken? Was it when I was in Dustin's 240 and my wife was giving me a stern talking to on the phone or when I was cutting onions?

At any rate, I learned a lot and got to meet the master (Erin) and got to listen to some truly amazing cars. I wish I had been able to demo soo many more. 12 hours just wasn't enough.

I appreciate everyone that took a listen in my raw, untuned *ear assault vessel*. My ears were quite fatigued at the end of the day and I know it was my car that did it.

Thank you Jason (bertholomey) for having us - beautiful home, gracious wife, wonderful car, gentleman host. Your accolades are many sir.

Thank you Erin (bikinpunk) - you are a great asset to our community. Your demo track selections are always awesome. I can always tell (or at least convince myself) why you chose each track. Please remember to attach a warning next time to reduce volume level at the end of each track. I think sirbOOm crapped his pants in my car.

Thank you Clay (claydo) - you totally got me in trouble. JK. Thanks for showing me what is possible with tuning magic. To have your drivers so close to your listening position, and have a stage so deep - just amazing.

Jeremy (sleeves) - You have excellent taste in music brother. I'm downloading some Wax today (Music and Liquor is a great track). Get those 13w6's out and get to work!

Dustin, Juan, Jason, Kendal (Notgonenuf), Al, Glenn, Russ, Daniel - great seeing you guys again.

Great to meet Ally, Strakele, James, Nick, Steve, Richard - everyone! I hope I get to demo Ally's car some day. Clay told me he's afraid of fireworks now.


----------



## chefhow

I did


----------



## jpf150

Darkrider said:


> Kendal (Notgonenuf)


hahahaha


----------



## SilkySlim

thehatedguy said:


> Well it's not like my IS300 is a BIG car...lol. I have to go measure under the seats again...I can't remember exactly how much padding there was under the factory carpet there that I ripped out a while back when i was deadening the car years a go.
> 
> But if they were 10s...I have all kinds of places for 10s in front.
> 
> I sent him a text the other day asking him if he would help me on that project.


Man I need to listen to that next time.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salami

thehatedguy said:


> Did Erin fart in my speakers?


We all did along with some cows.


----------



## thehatedguy

Hasn't been anything to listen to in my car for about a year now. But that is all changing. Howard transported some Tannoys down from PA that I bought on Craigs List in Baltimore earlier this month. Got a Zapco DC10004 from MiloX in the classifieds to do my amp/processing for a simple setup. Maybe bend Mark's ear a little to see where I can do a BM mk4 in the front of the car somewhere oneday. But right now it's going to be Tannoy 8s and a Dayton HF 15 IB in the car.


----------



## thehatedguy

I'm sure Mark enjoyed that on the ride back. I think he was there...I didn't see any pink shirts in the pictures so don't know if he was there or not. Hope he was so I can get to building this thing.



Salami said:


> We all did along with some cows.


----------



## Salami

He was there. He picked up is pink shirt but he did not wear it that I saw. After the tooting was done I saw a bunch of people carry them to Mark's ride.


----------



## Butt Hz

Darkrider said:


> Kendal (Notgonenuf)





jpf150 said:


> hahahaha


:laugh:

It was a great turnout, as always...thanks to the Bertholomeys for hosting. It was nice seeing everybody again. 


Next time I'm gonna wear my Daisy Dukes


----------



## bose301s

Butt Hz said:


> :laugh:
> 
> It was a great turnout, as always...thanks to the Bertholomeys for hosting. It was nice seeing everybody again.
> 
> 
> Next time I'm gonna wear my Daisy Dukes


:cwm8:


----------



## decibelle

You all really need to start bringing your own discs.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Biggest NC G2G turnout ever!

Final list of attendees
Name (Screenname) - Car
1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
4) Casey (Casey) - #Doctor has his car
5) Casey's girl
6) Casey's buddy
7) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
8) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
10) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord
11) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento
12) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic 
13) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system)
14) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 Monte Carlo
15) Daniel (Chithead) - WRX
16) Forrest (Darkrider) - Camaro
17) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
18) Richard (bose301s) Ford Focus
19) Brian (carter1010) Ford Fusion
20) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
21) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F150
22) Jeremy (Sleeves) - VW-Jetta
23) Jason (crea_78]- 2014 Honda Accord
24) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
25) Howard (chefhow) - N/A
26) Al (BigAl)- Honda Element
27) Grayson (strakele) - N/A
28) Kendal (Notloudenuf) -N/A
29) Nick (Electrodynamic)
30) Marty (Nick's Dad)
31) Mark (Treosols) #Doctor
32) Drake (The Drake)
33) Richard (Fullergoku)
34) Glenn (GLN305) Scion xB

I think that was everyone. If I left anyone out it was by accident. If you were missed please post to update the list.


----------



## bertholomey

It looks like Chad got repeated, but I think he brought a friend that might not be on the list. 

I was thinking of the states that were represented.......states that people drove from......

Pennsylvania
Alabama
Georgia
Virginia
Maryland 
North Carolina
Oklahoma (partial flight )

Any other states?


----------



## bose301s

Notloudenuf said:


> Biggest NC G2G turnout ever!
> 
> Final list of attendees
> Name (Screenname) - Car
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
> 3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
> 4) Casey (Casey) - #Doctor has his car
> 5) Casey's girl
> 6) Casey's buddy
> 7) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
> 8) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
> 9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
> 10) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord
> 11) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento
> 12) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic
> 13) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system)
> 14) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 Monte Carlo
> 15) Daniel (Chithead) - WRX
> 16) Forrest (Darkrider) - Camaro
> 17) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
> 18) Richard (bose301s) Ford Focus
> 19) Brian (carter1010) Ford Fusion
> 20) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
> 21) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
> 22) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F150
> 23) Jeremy (Sleeves) - VW-Jetta
> 24) Jason (crea_78]- 2014 Honda Accord
> 25) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
> 27) Howard (chefhow) - N/A
> 27) Al (BigAl)- Honda Element
> 29) Grayson (strakele) - N/A
> 30) Kendal (Notloudenuf) -N/A
> 32) Nick (Electrodynamic)
> 33) Marty (Nick's Dad)
> 34) Mark (Treosols) #Doctor
> 35) Drake (The Drake)
> 36) Richard (Fullergoku)
> 
> I think that was everyone. If I left anyone out it was by accident. If you were missed please post to update the list.





bertholomey said:


> It looks like Chad got repeated, but I think he brought a friend that might not be on the list.
> 
> I was thinking of the states that were represented.......states that people drove from......
> 
> Pennsylvania
> Alabama
> Georgia
> Virginia
> Maryland
> North Carolina
> Oklahoma (partial flight )
> 
> Any other states?


2 Very impressive lists there, lets keep it up, it's a great time and a lot of fun, only problem is I seem to want to totally change my system or system plans every time I go to one of these meets.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> It looks like Chad got repeated, but I think he brought a friend that might not be on the list.
> 
> I was thinking of the states that were represented.......states that people drove from......
> 
> Pennsylvania
> Alabama
> Georgia
> Virginia
> Maryland
> North Carolina
> Oklahoma (partial flight )
> 
> Any other states?


I fixed the list and my terrible numbering. The state list is pretty cool as well.



millerlyte said:


> You all really need to start bringing your own discs.


I did, thank you very much missy. 



bose301s said:


> only problem is I seem to want to totally change my system or system plans every time I go to one of these meets.


Don't I know it......oh...


----------



## ErinH

I had a heck of a time!!!! Well worth the drive up, without a doubt! 
I'll comment more later. I just wanted to go ahead and share a couple links...

First, here are some of my photos:
NC Meet Spring 2014 Slideshow by bikinpunk | Photobucket

I tried to label what I could but got tired toward the end. 


Second, if you wanted a copy of my mix cd but forgot to grab one I posted up a link in another thread here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-music-forum/162646-another-gtg-sampler-cd.html


I'll be back later. Gotta catch up on family time for now!

- Erin


----------



## GLN305

Notloudenuf said:


> Biggest NC G2G turnout ever!
> 
> Final list of attendees
> Name (Screenname) - Car
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
> 3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
> 4) Casey (Casey) - #Doctor has his car
> 5) Casey's girl
> 6) Casey's buddy
> 7) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
> 8) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
> 9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
> 10) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord
> 11) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento
> 12) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic
> 13) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system)
> 14) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 Monte Carlo
> 15) Daniel (Chithead) - WRX
> 16) Forrest (Darkrider) - Camaro
> 17) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
> 18) Richard (bose301s) Ford Focus
> 19) Brian (carter1010) Ford Fusion
> 20) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
> 21) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F150
> 22) Jeremy (Sleeves) - VW-Jetta
> 23) Jason (crea_78]- 2014 Honda Accord
> 24) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
> 25) Howard (chefhow) - N/A
> 26) Al (BigAl)- Honda Element
> 27) Grayson (strakele) - N/A
> 28) Kendal (Notloudenuf) -N/A
> 29) Nick (Electrodynamic)
> 30) Marty (Nick's Dad)
> 31) Mark (Treosols) #Doctor
> 32) Drake (The Drake)
> 33) Richard (Fullergoku)
> 
> I think that was everyone. If I left anyone out it was by accident. If you were missed please post to update the list.


 :square:


----------



## Butt Hz

Notloudenuf said:


> Biggest NC G2G turnout ever!
> 
> Final list of attendees
> Name (Screenname) - Car
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 2) Erin (bikinpunk) - 8th gen Honda Civic Sedan
> 3) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord Sport
> 4) Casey (Casey) - #Doctor has his car
> 5) Casey's girl
> 6) Casey's buddy
> 7) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
> 8) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Chevy cobalt
> 9) Dustin (dgr932) - 1995 Nissan 240sx
> 10) Russell (dBLevel) - Accord
> 11) Juan (BlackRain) - 2004 Kia Sorento
> 12) Adam (The A Train) 2006 honda civic
> 13) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2014 MB CLA 250 (H/K system)
> 14) Ally (Millerlyte) - 2005 Monte Carlo
> 15) Daniel (Chithead) - WRX
> 16) Forrest (Darkrider) - Camaro
> 17) Chad (Silkyslim) - '01 530I
> 18) Richard (bose301s) Ford Focus
> 19) Brian (carter1010) Ford Fusion
> 20) Mike (assdouche) - 1991 Honda Accord
> 21) James (jpf150) - 2001 Ford F150
> 22) Jeremy (Sleeves) - VW-Jetta
> 23) Jason (crea_78]- 2014 Honda Accord
> 24) Mike (TintBox) - scion XB
> 25) Howard (chefhow) - N/A
> 26) Al (BigAl)- Honda Element
> 27) Grayson (strakele) - N/A
> 28) Kendal (Notloudenuf) -N/A
> 29) Nick (Electrodynamic)
> 30) Marty (Nick's Dad)
> 31) Mark (Treosols) #Doctor
> 32) Drake (The Drake)
> 33) Richard (Fullergoku)
> *34) Glenn (GLN305)*
> 
> I think that was everyone. If I left anyone out it was by accident. If you were missed please post to update the list.


FIFY


----------



## claydo

Damn, what a good day! Thanks to our gracious hosts (jason & his wife........met her several times.....need to catch her name), for allowing us to invade their space and for providing the main course for lunch. The n.c. spring meet was a wild success! I enjoyed spending a beautiful day hanging out with a huge group of like minded enthusiasts. Many people traveled from near and far.........and there where some nice cars to demo. I got to listen to quite a few......but unfortunately missed a few. Jason and Erin both put together excellent demo discs ( yes erin....I got one of yers, lol ) and someone even put some extra discs on the table, thanks, I picked up copies of those too! Speaking of the table....it was loaded with stickers ( thanks Glenn! ), and junkies swag ( thanks Al ). Adam came through big time with some slick shirts sporting Kendal 's ncsq logo. All in all just an awesome time! I'll be looking forward to the next one, it can't come soon enough!


----------



## claydo

Big thanks to Glenn for the extended demo after party......even though I ran my mouth more than I listened.....we had the rare tasty awful house supper in the wee hours, and I apologize for keeping you up so late.......lol.


----------



## claydo

If anyone remembers I posted on the thread a while back that I would be spending a day in raleigh, n.c. with nothing to do......Jason recommended a home audio joint named audii advice. I took the recomendation, and this is the setup that mesmerized me for four, yes four hours.....sorry the pic is blurry, but this pricey Wilson audio setup was flat amazing, and had me playing disc after disc.


----------



## thehatedguy

Erin a few of your captions made me laugh...I bet you know which ones.


----------



## Notloudenuf

GLN305 said:


> :square:


Dammit! Like I said it was not on purpose. Sorry about that.



Butt Hz said:


> FIFY


Thanks! Don't know how I missed him. 



claydo said:


> Big thanks to Glenn for the extended demo after party......even though I ran my mouth more than I listened.....we had the rare tasty awful house supper in the wee hours, and I apologize for keeping you up so late.......lol.


That's the most fun part for me. So many questions for so many people.


----------



## ErinH

thehatedguy said:


> Erin a few of your captions made me laugh...I bet you know which ones.


----------



## Velozity

Looks like a great time. Sorry I missed it. Ultimately spending time with my kids won out. At least my rush to get ready for this forced me to get my system playing again. Next time I'll be ready. Congrats on pulling it all together guys!


----------



## sirbOOm

millerlyte said:


> You all really need to start bringing your own discs.


It's 2014. The hell is a disc?


----------



## sirbOOm

claydo said:


> If anyone remembers I posted on the thread a while back that I would be spending a day in raleigh, n.c. with nothing to do......Jason recommended a home audio joint named audii advice. I took the recomendation, and this is the setup that mesmerized me for four, yes four hours.....sorry the pic is blurry, but this pricey Wilson audio setup was flat amazing, and had me playing disc after disc.


Are these the speakers from The Italian Job that make woman's clothes fall off?


----------



## casey

oh yeah, forgot to say thanks for the awesome demo discs from everyone, along with the sick t shirts, and ncsq sticker!

also, ive gone to many many meets that are car related over the last 15 years and the group of people that get together for these are the best by far.


----------



## claydo

sirbOOm said:


> Are these the speakers from The Italian Job that make woman's clothes fall off?


Not sure nick, but after one particularly powerful vocal track, I did have to step away and smoke a cigarette!


----------



## fullergoku

Audio advice is a great place to hang out and spend a few hrs at I use to do that alot!! Had a incredible time at the meet on Sat but still have a few cars I missed but it was awesome day spent with like minded guys and gals!! Can't wait until the next one!!


----------



## sirbOOm

claydo said:


> Not sure nick, but after one particularly powerful vocal track, I did have to step away and smoke a cigarette!


That's what I did after I got out of Ally's car. 

#runningfromgrayson


----------



## captainobvious

Electrodynamic said:


> Wow, what a G2G! "Hobie1dog" and I just got settled in at home after attending the meet for most of the day. Big hats off to Jason Bertholomey for doing an awesome job at hosting the meet. Plenty of room for everyone, tables, chairs, morning food, afternoon food, drinks, everything was thought of. Oh yeah, and the cars sounded pretty good too.  Jason's Subaru BRZ sounded really good and I think that everyone was impressed with how the BM mkIV performed in there. The two of three people that sat in the BRZ with me also commented on the seemelss integration the subwoofer had with the rest of Jason's system. No pin-pointing of the subwoofer or "oh yeah the sub is picking up the sound now"...just a huge full sound stage in the front.
> 
> While I'm thinking about it, all of the installs that Mark did were beyond excellent. The way he integrated the front subwoofer enclosure in the BRZ looks stock and the rest of the system is ocular nirvana. I was telling someone about the level of care taken by Mark overall as you look at the back of the cover panel for the rear amp in the BRZ - even the back of the cover panel is finished better than the front panels of most interiors.  I got Mark's contact info and I'm going to be giving him a call about doing my install in the VW.
> 
> It was really nice meeting everyone at the G2G. Finally got to put some faces with names (Bikinpunk, Bose301, Captainobvious, etc). I really wanted to stay longer but I had to get back home at a decent time tonight. Getting the opportunity to sit in a few cars really gives you[me] the itch to get off your arse and finish your own system. :laugh:



It was a pleasure to meet you both Nick. I enjoyed my conversations with "hobie1dog" as well  (BTW- I was serious about the Jordan drivers and didn't get a chance to hook back up with you guys before you had to take off. When you have time, PM me your address so I can send over the drivers for Marty to play with.

The BM mkIV was impressive, indeed. That's an excellent sub you have right there. The term "shallow sub" shouldnt even be mentioned along with this sub. It plays deeper and cleaner than most any 12" sub regardless of it's size so its mounting depth is just an awesome bonus.

I'm glad you had time to chat with Mark. There's no ned for me to go on about his install skills as you've seen it first hand, but he's also just a really great guy and a lot of fun to work with. I'm sure you will be extremely happy with any work he does for you. Be sure to post up pictures for us when that happens ! We always love to gawk at another Mark Worrell product


----------



## captainobvious

Bertholomey said:


> We collected over $150 that Vicki (my wife) suggested be put into a 'fund' that will go into the next event. Whether it is hosted at my house or a joint affair with Kendal - I thought that was an excellent idea. Of course, this note on the 'slacker jar' really helped













You mean that wasn't a jar to collect pennies for the homeless kid on the front?


----------



## ErinH

gotta pay for my gold fronts, yo!


----------



## captainobvious

thehatedguy said:


> I'm sure Mark enjoyed that on the ride back. I think he was there...I didn't see any pink shirts in the pictures so don't know if he was there or not. Hope he was so I can get to building this thing.





Salami said:


> He was there. He picked up is pink shirt but he did not wear it that I saw. After the tooting was done I saw a bunch of people carry them to Mark's ride.



It was hard to recognize him after he cut that mop and came looking respectable :surprised:


----------



## captainobvious

I'll post some comments on the event in a few, but wanted to take a moment to give a big THANK YOU to Ally, Daniel and Jason for cleaning my car when I arrived. Mark and I worked through the night and I left the shop at nearly 8am on no sleep to come to Jays place for the meet. While I was getting showered/changed so I didn't stink the joint up, these 3 were kind enough to clean up my filthy car. You guys friggin ROCK. If anyone else pitched in a hand who I didnt see, thanks to you as well. That was really kind of you all and much appreciated 

Just for reference next time, do you do laundry as well?


----------



## GLN305

claydo said:


> Big thanks to Glenn for the extended demo after party......even though I ran my mouth more than I listened.....we had the rare tasty awful house supper in the wee hours, and I apologize for keeping you up so late.......lol.


I always enjoy hanging out! Once the yawns started and my eyes drooped, it was time for me to hit the hay. The Waffle House part wasn't so bad, I did't have any tummy rumblings like I usually do after I eat there LOL


----------



## chefhow

Glenn, the box sounded great and looked fantastic.
Cant wait to hit Va Beach this summer and have a day to hang out.


----------



## decibelle

sirbOOm said:


> That's what I did after I got out of Ally's car.
> 
> #runningfromgrayson


Dude, hashtag on diyma? Srsly?


----------



## captainobvious

Jay-

Many thanks to you and Saint Vicki for putting up with a large group of hooligans for the better part of a day. I always look forward to your meets and getting some time to spend hanging out with you and talking audio, and life in general. Spending time with friends makes the drive easy 

It seems these things just keep getting bigger and better! The turnout was amazing with 34+ attendees and lots of cars, food, swag and everything else. Speaking of food and swag, thanks to Glenn and Al for the vinyl stickers, everyone who brought food to contribute and Kendall (Notgrillinenuf) for firing up the dogs and burgers.
I also brought down 2 big boxes full of sample packs from Don at SoundDeanerShowdown.com and it looked like most people grabbed one to take along with them. Don shipped them down on his own dime to have them available for us, so thanks to him as well.

I had a great time at the meet and got to listen to some really fantastic cars. Jason, Erin and Ally all had different, yet excellent sounding cars. Jason, your car continues to impress me and keeps getting better with all of the little improvements you've been making. That car could go a long way in competition so I hope you get out to the shows this season.
Glenn- I was really impressed with your install in the XB. Super clean and really well done. Thanks for the opportunity to have a look and listen. It was great to finally meet you after the years of chatting here online.

Ally (and Grayson)- You have some great things going on in the Monte. Great dynamics and a very interesting concept for driver aiming. Once you put the polish on the install, it will be a _very _formidable car. Nice to finally met you and Gray! Hopefully I'll get to demo the Lancer next time. I loved that car when I had it.

Erin- Thanks for the demo time in the Civic. I really like those concentric KEFs you're rocking in there. The system has an overall balance that is very much what I shoot for in my tunes as well. It was a treat to listen to, and it was nice to meet you finally. 

Brian-
I liked what you had done in the Ford with the MS8 and Kenwood setup. Hopefully the RTAing helped at least a little and gave you an idea of what your system was doing and what adjustments to make. You did a nice job with the install of the tweeter sail panels as well with the hobby material you mentioned. It was a pleasure to see you again and hear the new vehicle. 

Clay- It's always fun to hang out with you. You've got a great attitude and energy about you. I didn't get any seat time this go 'round, but will make it a point to hear the SS again when Fall rolls around. I'll actually be able to demo my car for you and others then as well.

Nick (sirb00m)- Nice to meet you and thanks for showing me the new Mercedes. I've been eyeing those since they came out. They look way too nice to be priced where they are. Awesome job by MB on that model. I'm sure it will make for an excellent platform for your audio build 

Nick (Electrodynamic)- Nice to meet you and Marty and talk about your BM mkIV. It's a truly impressive driver and its capabilities are fully realized when demoing Jasons BRZ. Hell of a job, sir !

Dustin and Juan- Great to see you both again. I like the ideas going on in the 240. You're headed in the right direction with the locations of the drivers and that car could have some great width. With a little time put into the aiming and install, it should be very impressive. When you come up to PA, make sure to hit me up. If Mark hasn't already put his touches on it, I'll certainly do what I can to help with the install up here.

Chad- Great to catch up with you again. The trunk of the 530 is really impressive. That may be the most solid IB wall Ive ever seen.

Jeremy- Thanks for taking a look at the Mazda. I can't wait to see what you come up with for the Jetta 

Russell and Casey- Finally I got to meet you both. Thank you again for lending your amps out for the blind amp tests. That civic is coming along REALLY nicely at Marks shop. I can't wait to see and hear the finished product. It's going to be bad ass.

Daniel- Can't wait to see what you do in that WRX. Sweeeet car.

Forrest- Awesome install in that Camaro. I didn't get a chance to demo it, but hopefully I'll be able to next time.

Mike/Howard- Great to see some other Northeast guys out there! Always a pleasure to see Howard (one of the nicest guys in this hobby) and great to meet you Mike. I need to get a listen in the 'box'  See you at the shows in our area, hopefully.

Kendal- Always nice to talk with you. Thanks again for your work on the grill. The good news is that I'll have something for you to demo next meet. 

...and now my fingers are tired 
To Mike, James Mike, Adam, Rich, Drake, Richard and everyone else- Very nice to see you out at the meet and I look forward to next one in the Fall. This was an awesome time and totally worth the drive down. You guys rock.


----------



## req

looks like everyone had an awesome time. im really bummed out that i couldnt be there for this one. i think i have gone to at least two of jasons meets - they are by far some of the best get togethers ive ever gone to.

glad nobody got any ticks this time.


----------



## rsutton1223

We need one in GA faster now. Getting jealous of this thread...


----------



## captainobvious

Andy-

Howard and I were talking about a possible meet closer to our area (Between PA and VA). I doubt it would start off quite this large, but there are quite a few of us in this area


----------



## slade1274

rsutton1223 said:


> We need one in GA faster now. Getting jealous of this thread...


Need to find someone up there with a nice ruralish home with plenty of driveway space.... hmmm.... let me think..... :laugh:


----------



## Butt Hz

I'm always impressed when a GTG at someone's house draws a bigger crowd than most competitions


----------



## req

captainobvious said:


> Andy-
> 
> Howard and I were talking about a possible meet closer to our area (Between PA and VA). I doubt it would start off quite this large, but there are quite a few of us in this area


this sounds like a great idea. i know that howard has family in virginia beach where i live, and he will be out this way during the summer. i know there are a few guys local to here (glenn included) that would most likely be interested in a G2G... 

http://goo.gl/maps/CIfh7

it looks like between me and howards area that DC or ocean city would be the perfect place to have a meet if it just does not happen at one of our houses.

i dont know many people in either of those areas - but tintbox is outside of DC... ill bother him some


----------



## captainobvious

OC area would be great. VA beach is a little further for me, so I'd have to do a hotel for the night or find a place to stay.


----------



## Black Rain

Va Beach is an option. Maybe a bit far for Capt but that'd be around 4.5 for me and I think I'd be willing to do it.


----------



## jpf150

Steve- I was wondering who brought the sample packs from SDS. I really appreciated that! I already have CLD installed and got some ensolite from Raamaudio, but Don's MLV and the thinsulate is amazing quality. It was nice to be able to hold it and inspect it. I think when the money is there I'll be buying from him.


----------



## Darkrider

Black Rain said:


> Va Beach is an option. Maybe a bit far for Capt but that'd be around 4.5 for me and I think I'd be willing to do it.


Same here. Looks like VA Beach is around 3.5 hours for me.


----------



## rsutton1223

slade1274 said:


> Need to find someone up there with a nice ruralish home with plenty of driveway space.... hmmm.... let me think..... :laugh:


I think I might know someone.


----------



## slade1274

Give me enough time to join the ranks..... again


----------



## bertholomey

James - I have your sunglasses and wooden spoon at my house.....need to get those to you


----------



## ErinH

At some point I plan to reply to this thread. But at the moment, I'm in a closet in my house because 165mph tornadoes are touching down. My mom just had one pass her a mile up. So loud she couldn't hear the sirens near her house. This is not cool. 










Any good wishes you could send our way would be appreciated. It's gonna be a long night.


Edit: Two more tornados just touched down 20 miles west of me. Dammit.


----------



## slade1274

Looks like the sub response is a bit flat.....


----------



## BigRed

thehatedguy said:


> Erin a few of your captions made me laugh...I bet you know which ones.


those new absorption panels....he hasn'nt shared that with the world yet Erin. Better hold back on any detailed pics


----------



## bertholomey

slade1274 said:


> Need to find someone up there with a nice ruralish home with plenty of driveway space.... hmmm.... let me think..... :laugh:



One that a gps can find......no good to 'park the car and walk the rest of the way'


----------



## bertholomey

BigRed said:


> those new absorption panels....he hasn'nt shared that with the world yet Erin. Better hold back on any detailed pics



There will be arguments as to how much those panels help


----------



## rsutton1223

bertholomey said:


> One that a gps can find......no good to 'park the car and walk the rest of the way'


Yeah the GPS directions of "now just pull over and park you are not at your destination" might get some people lost. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

jpf150 said:


> Steve- I was wondering who brought the sample packs from SDS. I really appreciated that! I already have CLD installed and got some ensolite from Raamaudio, but Don's MLV and the thinsulate is amazing quality. It was nice to be able to hold it and inspect it. I think when the money is there I'll be buying from him.


Glad to hear it! Don is a great guy. (He also was one who contributed to our donation build). His products are fantastic quality and he has some excellent pricing to boot. I use that butyl rope he sells for various things and it rocks. The CLD is also excellent and I use it in any of the builds I do which call for some. When you get in touch with him, let him know you got the samples from the NC meet from me.


----------



## captainobvious

I saw that on the news and saw the line near Huntsville and was thinking of you Alabama guys. Looks like it was a really rough storm for the area 



bikinpunk said:


> At some point I plan to reply to this thread. But at the moment, I'm in a closet in my house because 165mph tornadoes are touching down. My mom just had one pass her a mile up. So loud she couldn't hear the sirens near her house. This is not cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any good wishes you could send our way would be appreciated. It's gonna be a long night.
> 
> 
> Edit: Two more tornados just touched down 20 miles west of me. Dammit.


----------



## .ShawnD

Hey, I just wanted to say I had a really great time Saturday!


----------



## SilkySlim

Good luck to or brothers down south we're worried about you stay safe that is not cool at all!!!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain

Bump.

Hope all of our Deep South peoples are ok and be safe.


----------



## jpf150

bertholomey said:


> James - I have your sunglasses and wooden spoon at my house.....need to get those to you


I realized that about halfway home saturday actually haha. I know that they are in good hands so if you want to hold on to them and I get them later that's fine. The sunglasses were walmart specials lol. I finally got my good pair back today.



bikinpunk said:


> At some point I plan to reply to this thread. But at the moment, I'm in a closet in my house because 165mph tornadoes are touching down. My mom just had one pass her a mile up. So loud she couldn't hear the sirens near her house. This is not cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any good wishes you could send our way would be appreciated. It's gonna be a long night.
> 
> 
> Edit: Two more tornados just touched down 20 miles west of me. Dammit.


Erin, I hope it all blows over without incident for you and your family. Stay safe man.


----------



## jpf150

captainobvious said:


> Glad to hear it! Don is a great guy. (He also was one who contributed to our donation build). His products are fantastic quality and he has some excellent pricing to boot. I use that butyl rope he sells for various things and it rocks. The CLD is also excellent and I use it in any of the builds I do which call for some. When you get in touch with him, let him know you got the samples from the NC meet from me.


I actually used some butyl rope I had left over from a headlight projector build I did for the truck and I'll second the awesomeness of it. I took a quick peek of Don's and it is amazing as well. I'll be sure to let him know that I got the sample from you when I order some. Hoping to do the floor of the cab this summer and get some MLV on the doors.


----------



## req

yea erin. drive safe. last time neil came with his mini cooper and ran into trouble i felt horrible.



i would be totally willing to host a BBQ g2g at my place if people were willing to attend. i dont have much driveway\neighborhood space though!! but there is a strip mall at the entrance of my neighborhood, or i could do some snooping to see if there is a more private area to meet in that is close by my place - but its nice to have a meet at the house because bathrooms, refridgerators, BBQ, swimming pool, B&W home system, projector, and such.

i dunno. we will see i suppose 

i know that tintbox has his shop in warrenton - and there have been a few successful events there - a G2G instead of a show would be a great departure i think. but its not my call LOL.


----------



## strakele

I had a great time as usual. These NC meets seem to get better every time - as do the cars. I got to demo more cars than usual since mine wasn't there which was cool. It was awesome getting to meet some people I haven't seen before and catch up with the usual crew.

A couple of you asked about getting a copy of my demo disc - PM me if you want the track list!


----------



## KP

bikinpunk said:


> At some point I plan to reply to this thread. But at the moment, I'm in a closet in my house because 165mph tornadoes are touching down. My mom just had one pass her a mile up. So loud she couldn't hear the sirens near her house. This is not cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any good wishes you could send our way would be appreciated. It's gonna be a long night.
> 
> 
> Edit: Two more tornados just touched down 20 miles west of me. Dammit.



I'm right here with ya! Spooky!

Betsy is in the garage.


----------



## decibelle

KP said:


> I'm right here with ya! Spooky!
> 
> Betsy is in the garage.


Monte isn't, and I'm on a hill 



Thunder is shaking the glass here. Party's headed this way, now.


----------



## ErinH

yea. this is going to be a LOOOOOONG night. 

hoping my car in the garage is enough (iow, hope a tornado doesn't make the garage moot)


----------



## chefhow

Stay safe Ally.


----------



## Butt Hz

I'm hiding in my parents' basement


----------



## Darkrider

I'm praying for you guys. I have an absolutely super fear of funnel clouds.


----------



## KP

millerlyte said:


> Monte isn't, and I'm on a hill
> 
> 
> 
> Thunder is shaking the glass here. Party's headed this way, now.


Didn't i see your car referenced as a boat some where?


----------



## Butt Hz

Yeah, a boat with two 10" holes in the floor


----------



## Electrodynamic

captainobvious said:


> It was a pleasure to meet you both Nick. I enjoyed my conversations with "hobie1dog" as well  (*BTW- I was serious about the Jordan drivers and didn't get a chance to hook back up with you guys before you had to take off). *When you have time, PM me your address so I can send over the drivers for Marty to play with.


Oh yeah, we both forgot about those drivers. I'll send you a PM if I can [IIRC mine are disabled but maybe not - I don't know because I never check them]. *Nope, I can't send PM's because I have them disabled. Can you shoot me an email at the htsales email address? Thanks. 



captainobvious said:


> The BM mkIV was impressive, indeed. That's an excellent sub you have right there. The term "shallow sub" shouldnt even be mentioned along with this sub. It plays deeper and cleaner than most any 12" sub regardless of it's size so its mounting depth is just an awesome bonus.


Thanks for the compliments on the BM mkIV. I feel the same way - the only thing shallow about it is the mounting depth. The sound it provides is definitely on par (dare I say above?) most regular depth subwoofers. The most impressive thing, IMO, is how it keeps playing lower and lower without falling off at all...and then you remember that the woofer is in a 0.5 ft^3 sealed box. 



captainobvious said:


> I'm glad you had time to chat with Mark. There's no ned for me to go on about his install skills as you've seen it first hand, but he's also just a really great guy and a lot of fun to work with. I'm sure you will be extremely happy with any work he does for you. Be sure to post up pictures for us when that happens ! We always love to gawk at another Mark Worrell product


Yeah I just spoke with him tonight and we are going to catch up again soon. He has a really good idea of what I want out of the system in the VW. We were just starting to talk about cost when he had to go. I told him I want him to estimate two different installs: One full blown install using factory locations for the components along with a 4 ch amp, processor, sub amp, running the power wire, etc. And then one install for just the sub amp, sub enclosure, and subwoofers. I'll chat with him again soon. I'm really excited for him to do work on my car. I've always done my own installs because I didn't trust anyone else to do the work but with Mark I'm the other way around - I'm actually excited and anxious to have him work on my system.


----------



## strakele

KP said:


> Didn't i see your car referenced as a boat some where?


Millerlyte - Ally - 2005 version of Noah's Ark? 

Guess we'll be seeing pretty soon if it can bring us to safety or if we'll just sink like the Titanic.


----------



## thehatedguy

Glad Mark is getting some love. He's one helluva installer...and nice guy to boot. I learned so much hanging out with him watching him do stuff up in Hickory when the tint business was slow...he's probably forgotten more tricks and stuff that I've ever learned.

Hang tight Alabama folks.

Jim, I'm sure tempurpedic would make a great sponsor...


----------



## captainobvious

Electrodynamic said:


> Oh yeah, we both forgot about those drivers. I'll send you a PM if I can [IIRC mine are disabled but maybe not - I don't know because I never check them]. *Nope, I can't send PM's because I have them disabled. *Can you shoot me an email at the ht sales email address? Thanks*.


will do, sir !



Electrodynamic said:


> Yeah I just spoke with him tonight and we are going to catch up again soon. He has a really good idea of what I want out of the system in the VW. We were just starting to talk about cost when he had to go. I told him I want him to estimate two different installs: One full blown install using factory locations for the components along with a 4 ch amp, processor, sub amp, running the power wire, etc. And then one install for just the sub amp, sub enclosure, and subwoofers. I'll chat with him again soon. I'm really excited for him to do work on my car. I've always done my own installs because I didn't trust anyone else to do the work but with Mark I'm the other way around - I'm actually excited and anxious to have him work on my system.


I know the feeling


----------



## captainobvious

strakele said:


> Millerlyte - Ally - 2005 version of Noah's Ark?
> 
> Guess we'll be seeing pretty soon if it can bring us to safety or if we'll just sink like the Titanic.


Lead balloon. But I hear the dash can be used as a flotation device, like an airplane seat cushion


----------



## captainobvious

thehatedguy said:


> Jim, I'm sure tempurpedic would make a great sponsor...



"This is memory foam, so it knows when to absorb a 20 hz tone or a 40hz tone."

"What's your Tempurpedic number? Both the driver and passenger can adjust their damping to their desired stiffness"


----------



## claydo

Wow....hope all you Alabama peoples came out ok.....they say that mess is coming through here 7 pm this evening, ugh, can't wait.


----------



## Butt Hz

I'm alive, but a lot of damage just a few miles away


----------



## claydo

Glad he with the hurty butt still lives!


----------



## ErinH

Black Rain said:


> Erin, it was a pleasure finally meeting you. Your car and the work you have put into it just blew me away. The impact, stage and the dynamics is just out of this world. I plan to pick your brain on techniques to better tune my truck. The tuning and testing you put into you car shows with the sheer authority that music comes at you. WOW !!!!
> -Juan


thanks for the feedback. feel free to pick my brain anytime, dude. I look forward to meeting you again. 




Darkrider said:


> Thank you Erin (bikinpunk) - you are a great asset to our community. Your demo track selections are always awesome. I can always tell (or at least convince myself) why you chose each track. Please remember to attach a warning next time to reduce volume level at the end of each track. I think sirbOOm crapped his pants in my car.


haha. Yea, there should be a warning label on the CD that tells people to turn it down before the next track just in case. 





bertholomey said:


> The tuning 'seminar' really never happened though Rich asked Erin for some pointers on REW. With the crowd that we had and the groups of folks that were in different areas, it was difficult to assess if we could / wanted to do it in my back office - whether it would have any real merit, etc.



Yea. I hate that the little session never got off the ground. A couple people asked about it but with everything going the way it was, it just never seemed like a good time and/or we forgot about it. Maybe next time?




bertholomey said:


> Of course, this note on the 'slacker jar' really helped


Well, then, shouldn't I be compensated? let's just use that to go toward what I owe you. lol. 



bertholomey said:


> Group photos



Really glad you got this photo, Jason. Really captures the essence of the meet. Everyone looks in great spirits and that's exactly how the meet was.


----------



## sirbOOm

slade1274 said:


> Need to find someone up there with a nice ruralish home with plenty of driveway space.... hmmm.... let me think..... :laugh:


I got that covered. Stay tuned, brother.


----------



## ErinH

Finally a chance to reply...

First off, I have to thank Jason and his wife, Vicki (hope I spelled that correctly) for being such great hosts and opening up their home and reputation with their neighbors to allow a bunch of oddball hobbyists a place to meet and share their passion. You two went out of your way to accommodate us and for that I am truly grateful. I know what it's like to host a meet like this and understand the strain it can create sometimes for the week leading up to the event. So, again, thank you for allowing us the opportunity to have this shindig at your place. 


Out of all the meets I've been to over the years, including the ones I've hosted, this is one of the best times I've had. It was a pleasure finally getting to put faces with names and enjoying conversation with all you guys; from the newcomers on up to the veterans. So much to be learned and shared about our hobby with such an eclectic group. I only wish I lived closer to attend more of these meets. Luckily, the drive isn't too bad so I'll definitely do my best to make them when I can. 

Al and Glenn, thank you for providing all the stickers and swag. I snatched up a couple myself. I was really happy that you both were able to make it. We need to get together more often, Al. 

Car wise, it was cool to see how different people's takes on things are but how in many ways we all have similar tastes. I think it goes to show that, while music playback is subjective, there are a lot of common goals we shoot for with our tunes. 

I didn't get to listen to as many cars as I had wanted to hear but that's the nature of the beast when you have *30+* people attending. 
I was really impressed with the ones I did hear and I appreciated the opportunity to provide feedback where desired and even help some folks out with their tune. Hopefully the feedback or changes made were beneficial. If they weren't, you're a poopy head! 

Clay and Ally; you both have very similar tastes as me in regards to tonal response and the "no holds barred" impact. So, obviously I gravitated toward your tunes naturally. Clay, your system definitely would have been interesting to see in the midbass contest you planned on having. LOL. Ally, the focus in your car was excellent and the impact was very nice. Any comments/feedback I have otherwise, we've already discussed. Keep up what you're doing and I really look forward to hearing them again in the future. 

Jason, as always, your system is just a system that sets the mood to chill with. It has always had that laid-back appeal that, while not un-aggressive, just really has a very subdued energy to it and I really think it reflects your personality as well; just a welcoming and cool tune that you could snuggle up with. Wait... snuggle?! Uhhhhmmm, next topic!!!! 

Glenn, I know I didn't spend a lot of time in your ride but being my first time to hear it, it lived up to expectations. Very nice tonal balance. Just cool to listen to. Really love the install. It's just really clean. Not flashy, but not super stealthy. A perfect balance to show off the gear without attracting attention to itself, much like the tune itself. Looking forward to hearing the next iteration, for sure!

To anyone who demo'd mine, thanks. It's refreshing to get new input and have a chance to share my music with folks who enjoy it. So, thanks for giving me the chance to rock out with you for a few. 


Steve and Kendal, it was great to finally meet you two fellas in person. You guys are a trip and great dudes. Mike and Howard, as always, brothers, I was stoked to hang out with you. I wish you could have stayed longer. The new guys I met (everyone not already named), it was great. I'd like to make a list of you all but man, that would take forever! Suffice it to say, each of you left a mark and now when I see your posts here, it'll stick even more now that I have had a chance to talk to you. All of you folks are first class. I hope you all keep the common bind and continue to have these meets that keep you up to date with each other and learning. There's a whole lot of potentially killer systems that I absolutely want to hear next time I get the chance!


That's all the time I have for now. 

I want to thank Jason one more time for putting this on. I really, REALLY enjoyed the trip and look forward to hopefully attending the next one. 

- Erin


----------



## casey

thanks for the demo Erin, I definitely enjoyed it.

Your description of everyones setup is what I was looking for but couldnt put into words. Everyones car sounded awesome, but different. 

Im hoping Jason can help me get a tune on mine thats a balance between yours/allys/clays impact and his laid back smoothness


----------



## ErinH

casey said:


> Im hoping Jason can help me get a tune on mine thats a balance between yours/allys/clays impact and his laid back smoothness


the impact really is the tough part. it's more than just sub level; it really requires the system to really gel in well. I find that the most critical aspect is proper phase relationship of all speakers, but the hard part (at least IMO) is getting the sub and midbass to mesh with the midrange correctly. Sub/midbass is absolutely the hardest thing about car audio, IMHO. Trivial, it is not (/yoda voice). Crossover points, slopes and time alignment are truly critical here. Then there's the EQ needed to tame the modal issues. I recommend you spend quality time just playing with crossover points and slopes to get the phase right. Then start playing with time alignment of the various drivers on the same side to get them meshed as well as you can. Then revisit your crossovers again, then go back to time alignment. Don't forget simple polarity, though. There were a couple instances this weekend where a simple polarity flip on a mid or midbass made all the difference in the system. I often notice, too, that people will comment on a sub level being too hot and it needs to be dropped a bit. While it's typically true that level matching the sub is critical, phase matching is more important. If you can get the sub lined up in time and phase (via crossover and slope), the need to drop the sub level down is diminished. Of course, having your sub at 135dB and your midbass at 90dB isn't what I'm talking about. Blending is. And when blended well, the differences aren't as staggering. 

FWIW, my feedback on Jason's laid-back tonality are more in vein with just a downplayed impact and (maybe?) a more sub-dued high frequency response... I can't say for sure because we really didn't lean on the system since it was 10:30pm and we were both tired. If you want to strike a balance of what he has with what Ally/Clay/Me have, I think this is where the differences are. I recommend focusing your efforts on the response below 300/400hz first. Then bring your mid and tweeters back in to the mix and get them synced up with your lower end response. From there you can make tonality EQ adjustments as you wish. 


Just to reiterate: impact isn't about the sub or the midbass. It's about the _system_. You can easily have the sub thump, but having the feeling that you're hearing a kickdrum with tonality to it is different than having a 50hz thump in your back. Once you can get to the point of hearing these differences as you make adjustments and working towards that, the entire experience and soundstage just open right up. FWIW, I was running no EQ on my midrange and tweeter in my car. The reason I point this out is to say that phase is really the key here. Once you feel you've nailed down phase through crossovers, and T/A you can then work on tonality shaping or fixing L/R imbalances via EQ. But make that your last step. I think by default a lot of us just set our crossovers in a generic way and then jump in to EQ. And ultimately it's much harder to fix a problem with EQ that should be solved via the basics of levels and phase. 

Not sure if that helps, but hopefully it gives you something to go on when you start your tuning process.


----------



## casey

It definitely gives me some things to think about. Ill have to revisit this post when I start tuning. Im sure Jason will have some pointers as well to help out if I get stuck


----------



## Velozity

bikinpunk said:


> the impact really is the tough part. it's more than just sub level; it really requires the system to really gel in well. I find that the most critical aspect is proper phase relationship of all speakers, but the hard part (at least IMO) is getting the sub and midbass to mesh with the midrange correctly. Sub/midbass is absolutely the hardest thing about car audio, IMHO. Trivial, it is not (/yoda voice). Crossover points, slopes and time alignment are truly critical here. Then there's the EQ needed to tame the modal issues. I recommend you spend quality time just playing with crossover points and slopes to get the phase right. Then start playing with time alignment of the various drivers on the same side to get them meshed as well as you can. Then revisit your crossovers again, then go back to time alignment. Don't forget simple polarity, though. There were a couple instances this weekend where a simple polarity flip on a mid or midbass made all the difference in the system. I often notice, too, that people will comment on a sub level being too hot and it needs to be dropped a bit. While it's typically true that level matching the sub is critical, phase matching is more important. If you can get the sub lined up in time and phase (via crossover and slope), the need to drop the sub level down is diminished. Of course, having your sub at 135dB and your midbass at 90dB isn't what I'm talking about. Blending is. And when blended well, the differences aren't as staggering.
> 
> FWIW, my feedback on Jason's laid-back tonality are more in vein with just a downplayed impact and (maybe?) a more sub-dued high frequency response... I can't say for sure because we really didn't lean on the system since it was 10:30pm and we were both tired. If you want to strike a balance of what he has with what Ally/Clay/Me have, I think this is where the differences are. I recommend focusing your efforts on the response below 300/400hz first. Then bring your mid and tweeters back in to the mix and get them synced up with your lower end response. From there you can make tonality EQ adjustments as you wish.
> 
> 
> Just to reiterate: impact isn't about the sub or the midbass. It's about the _system_. You can easily have the sub thump, but having the feeling that you're hearing a kickdrum with tonality to it is different than having a 50hz thump in your back. Once you can get to the point of hearing these differences as you make adjustments and working towards that, the entire experience and soundstage just open right up. FWIW, I was running no EQ on my midrange and tweeter in my car. The reason I point this out is to say that phase is really the key here. Once you feel you've nailed down phase through crossovers, and T/A you can then work on tonality shaping or fixing L/R imbalances via EQ. But make that your last step. I think by default a lot of us just set our crossovers in a generic way and then jump in to EQ. And ultimately it's much harder to fix a problem with EQ that should be solved via the basics of levels and phase.
> 
> Not sure if that helps, but hopefully it gives you something to go on when you start your tuning process.





Great post Erin and good advice for you Casey. Casey the next time you hear my truck I'll play some Deadmau5 and then I'll show you my crossover settings. You may be surprised. *sigh* I so wish I could've made it last weekend...


----------



## casey

well stop being lame up in Jersey, Mike 

Crossovers are something I am OK with messing with, its EQ that Im not so familiar with. However, I would like to see how the xover points affect impact, as on the few Ive set, I normally havent thought about anything other than getting the mid range or tweeter to play as low as they can at my volume levels safely to keep the stage high.

I really enjoyed the demo you gave me at the fall meet. As I said then and at this meet, I swear cars that are running with ac sound better...must be the thinner cooler air.


----------



## decibelle

bikinpunk said:


> Clay, your system definitely would have been interesting to see in the midbass contest you planned on having. LOL.


Midbass contest?! What, where, and when? I wanna play!


----------



## captainobvious

millerlyte said:


> Midbass contest?! What, where, and when? I wanna play!



No fair...10" subs don't count!!



And count me in on that challenge


----------



## ErinH

captainobvious said:


> And count me in on that challenge



Biting my tongue really hard. Lol.


----------



## bertholomey

bikinpunk said:


> Biting my tongue really hard. Lol.


----------



## rsutton1223

I'm in for a midbass challenge now.


----------



## bertholomey

Don't put me down for a mid bass challenge with my dinky mid bass. 

What was the challenge again? Who has the biggest MB drivers? Who has the loudest MB drivers? Who has the rowdiest tune where the mid bass takes over when the volume goes up?


----------



## DBlevel

Lol........you said dinky


----------



## bertholomey

DBlevel said:


> Lol........you said dinky


Just like my dinky mid range drivers


----------



## claydo

I was called out on dynamics and impact by Dean ( slammer ). That's what the challenge was all about......not a come one come all bring yer damn 10's type of thing......lol. At this point ally you'd be fighting below your class! Then again......I ain't skeered, nothing wrong with second place.....yea, I said it, second place! Ah, the whole thing was dean loving his new mids, and wanting to demonstrate his new impact and volume he had discovered with the install. I just hate he didn't make it out so I could check it out.


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> I was called out on dynamics and impact by Dean ( slammer ). That's what the challenge was all about......not a come one come all bring yer damn 10's type of thing......lol. At this point ally you'd be fighting below your class! Then again......I ain't skeered, nothing wrong with second place.....yea, I said it, second place! Ah, the whole thing was dean loving his new mids, and wanting to demonstrate his new impact and volume he had discovered with the install. I just hate he didn't make it out so I could check it out.


Now I remember!


----------



## claydo

Yup...just a friendly little challenge between two folks who like to rip off the volume knob!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Where is Dean BTW? I figured he would chime in here sometime or other.


----------



## ErinH

Clay and Ally, you'd have to fight for 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## claydo

Aw ****.....I didn't hear the civic this time dammit! So I really didn't know where you were at! More than ally? Wow....I gotta hear this thing!


----------



## Electrodynamic

captainobvious said:


> will do, sir !
> 
> 
> I know the feeling


Thanks. I have forwarded your email to Marty about the mids.

I talked to Mark for about an hour tonight and we have everything lined up to get my car to his shop for a full build. It was an easy sell for him, I'm sure.  Just talking to him, or even being a fly on the wall and hearing him talk, instills a copious amount of confidence in having him upgrade your audio system. I can't wait to drop off my car and all the equipment.  

I originally purchased a lot of 8 AWG from a good buddy of mine, David at Fixmyspeaker.com, to use to run mutliple runs for power and ground: Four runs for positive and four runs for negative. But after talking to Mark I thinnk I may have to go a different route as the amount of power I'm going to be using just increased by about three to four fold.


----------



## captainobvious

bikinpunk said:


> Biting my tongue really hard. Lol.


Do they have to *work* ?

:laugh:


----------



## captainobvious

Electrodynamic said:


> Thanks. I have forwarded your email to Marty about the mids.
> 
> I talked to Mark for about an hour tonight and we have everything lined up to get my car to his shop for a full build. It was an easy sell for him, I'm sure.  Just talking to him, or even being a fly on the wall and hearing him talk, instills a copious amount of confidence in having him upgrade your audio system. I can't wait to drop off my car and all the equipment.
> 
> I originally purchased a lot of 8 AWG from a good buddy of mine, David at Fixmyspeaker.com, to use to run mutliple runs for power and ground: Four runs for positive and four runs for negative. But after talking to Mark I thinnk I may have to go a different route as the amount of power I'm going to be using just increased by about three to four fold.



That's awesome! I won't make you spoil the surprise, but I will suggest this place for your power wire needs:
https://weldingsupply.com/cgi-bin/einstein.pl?Next::1:UNDEF:OR:terms::PA#A2

I order welding cable for my installs now exclusively. Excellent quality OFC copper with a quality jacket and high strand count. Not to mention, it's very inexpensive as well. Just much nicer than the car audio stuff I've used.

I'm looking forward to seeing what you and Mark come up with !


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> Aw ****.....I didn't hear the civic this time dammit! So I really didn't know where you were at! More than ally? Wow....I gotta hear this thing!



I'm just talking trash. But, I've got two fibdeens... And they ain't playing only below 30hz.


----------



## ErinH

captainobvious said:


> Do they have to *work* ?
> 
> :laugh:



I didn't say anything.....

Lol!


----------



## claydo

bikinpunk said:


> I'm just talking trash. But, I've got two fibdeens... And they ain't playing only below 30hz.


I know you tend to cross drivers over on the high side, so I would guess the 15s are running some of yer midbass.....like I said....I need to hear this thing!

When is the next gtg anyways.....lol.


----------



## Butt Hz

Should I cross my sub at 500hz just to shut you bitchez up?


----------



## claydo

Lol....not if you like bolts in yer honda.....


----------



## bertholomey

Sounds like Park and Pound to me. 

Tapatalk didn't put my raz in there.....


----------



## wdemetrius1

It looks like you all had a great time. I'm glad that it was a success.


----------



## bertholomey

wdemetrius1 said:


> It looks like you all had a great time. I'm glad that it was a success.


It was a good time.....would have been a better time if you were there D! We all miss seeing you my friend. Maybe some of us will see you at the Atlanta meet in July/August that Sir Boom is putting together.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Man looked liked an amazing time. T-shirts and all. Man I am a bit bombed about not being able to make it.

But I will not miss another one. 

I want to get in on the midbass shoot out. I will gladly take 6-7th place!


----------



## thehatedguy

You get him, Joey, and myself together at once like we were in Hickory for a bit and you would either think we are the smartest people on the face of the planet, full of ****, hate each other, or love each other like brothers...




Electrodynamic said:


> I talked to Mark for about an hour tonight and we have everything lined up to get my car to his shop for a full build. It was an easy sell for him, I'm sure.  Just talking to him, or even being a fly on the wall and hearing him talk, instills a copious amount of confidence in having him upgrade your audio system. I can't wait to drop off my car and all the equipment.


----------



## SilkySlim

claydo said:


> Yup...just a friendly little challenge between two folks who like to rip off the volume knob!


Yea I think I remember asking you how far the volume went up and you said all the way!!  LOL
well maybe not but it's not like I am scared of concert levels either.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain

claydo said:


> Aw ****.....I didn't hear the civic this time dammit! So I really didn't know where you were at! More than ally? Wow....I gotta hear this thing!


I heard the civic (holy molly). I was unfortunately unable to hear Ally's but every one was really taken back by performance. I thnk this would be a nice run to see which of the 3 or 4 does come out on top.

I would jump in but like Jason said, " my dinky mids dont cut it."


----------



## ErinH

FWIW, to those of you on facebook, I started up a group for the AL & NC GTG folks to have one place to chat. I'm keeping admission limited simply because there are about a billion other SQ facebook groups with everyone else on them and I don't need another one. No offense to the others.... I'm just trying to keep this one to the core group of folks that make these particular GTGs. This way all of us folks who regularly tag up can also regularly discuss our updates/changes and ask questions within the group. 

If you made it to this meet and you're already 'friends' with me on FB, you should have an invite. If I missed you, lmk. To anyone else, send me a friend request (Erin Hardison) and I'll add you to the group as well. 

wacka, wacka, wacka!


----------



## req

wat about me in virginia


----------



## chefhow

req said:


> wat about me in virginia


You're in Cali


----------



## req

oh jesus.

now i need to find another sad pooh picture...


----------



## ErinH

You gotta come to the meets to attend man. 

(Invite sent)


----------



## casey

im so in there


----------



## goodstuff

I am jealous of the turnout and weather looks like it was awesome and everyone was chillin...and you even had women attend? Damn. What am I doing wrong with my meets.


----------



## SilkySlim

Black Rain said:


> I heard the civic (holy molly). I was unfortunately unable to hear Ally's but every one was really taken back by performance. I thnk this would be a nice run to see which of the 3 or 4 does come out on top.
> 
> I would jump in but like Jason said, " my dinky mids dont cut it."


We gotta throw a little Old School flavor in the mix. Should be ready next go around.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## GLN305

I wanted to take some time to thank Jason and his wife for allowing us to invade their private space and put on such a great meet for all of us. I'm pretty sure I can speak for all of us saying that we had a great time.

The Sq crowd here certainly knows what they are doing. Every car I sat in sounded good and the owners knew what improvements they wanted to make. I appreciate everyone allowing me to sit in your car and listen and thanks for taking the time to listen to mine as well.

The only car that I didn't get to hear was Steve's, but I am happy to hear that Scott B is taking care of you and at the next meet, you will be there in full force.


----------



## dgr932

What a kick ass event!!! Can we have another one tomorrow and the day after and the day after that too? okay that may be asking too much. lets do it again every day but Mondays. I hate Monday. 

Okay jokes aside l can't wait til we meet again.


----------



## captainobvious

GLN305 said:


> The only car that I didn't get to hear was Steve's, but I am happy to hear that Scott B is taking care of you and at the next meet, you will be there in full force.


I emailed him on Tuesday morning and got a response within 5 minutes 
I got a shipping/tracking confirmation in 2 hours 
I received the package Wednesday. Less than 24 hour turnaround. 

Now that's service.


----------



## GLN305

captainobvious said:


> I emailed him on Tuesday morning and got a response within 5 minutes
> I got a shipping/tracking confirmation in 2 hours
> I received the package Wednesday. Less than 24 hour turnaround.
> 
> Now that's service.


Bad ass man!! So, when's the next meet?.....................That's too long!!!!!!

You gonna make it to Carlise for the triple pointer?


----------



## Black Rain

Even though this was only my 4th GTG (total), have to admit its the best one up to date. The best part is that every time we go to them, theres always someone new that shows up that you haven't met and haven't demoed their ride. As for this one, there were more cars to demo than there was time. Everyones vehicles has something impressionable to bring to the table, whether its gear or the way it sounds. 

I'd would like to demo Ally's car one of these times and see how those 10s punch.

Looking forward to a Summer or Fall GTG.


----------



## wdemetrius1

bertholomey said:


> It was a good time.....would have been a better time if you were there D! We all miss seeing you my friend. Maybe some of us will see you at the Atlanta meet in July/August that Sir Boom is putting together.






^^

I hate that I missed it. I'm going to keep an eye out on the next NC Meet. I'm looking forward to the upcoming Atlanta Meet. It seems like forever since the last ATL Meet from last year. I look forward to seeing you all as well.


----------



## bertholomey

I was thinking the other day about my mix disc. I was wondering if anyone 'got it' - what I meant by putting those particular tracks on the disc. I decided to punch out a few comments per track to let folks know about the various tracks. Some of these discs may have found their way to the garbage can, to the stack of burned mix discs that everyone has, the back floorboard of the car......but I thought, someone might like to sit and listen with a little blurb about each track - that might be interesting. So here is the track list again, and my notes. 













*2014 Spring Meet Mix Disc	*

1.	Always Remember – Brian Culbertson: A lot of you might have this disc – it is a old classic – just a lot of fun – very clean recording / production – can really crank the volume on this track, and if you have a balanced tune - nothing should ‘hurt’ even with the volume pegged. 

2.	Anninnia – Musica Nuda: I heard one of their tracks on another mix disc that I got from someone, and I loved it. They are from Italy – Stand Up Bass and vocal – and that is it. I loved this track because of the quality of the Bass sound, and her voice really draws you in to the track. Such an airy quality to it – hear the room sounds. Decent track for staging as well – Double bass on one side vocalists on the other – really like the dual vocalist – hearing the separation, distinctness of the two voices. 

3.	Cirez D – Tomorrow: Love this track for pounding bass – once the intro ends, you better have a handle on the volume knob. There is a good chance everything will start shaking! Very cleanly recorded though – it should be extremely tight….put some pieces of the track together to provide ‘the good stuff’. 

4.	Dancing Flue and Drum – Dr. Chesky: This is off the binaural album that I downloaded from HD Tracks. Pretty cool tech if you look up binaural recording. Great track for soundstage – recorded in a cathedral in NYC – tight bass tones. 

5.	Dirtfloorcracker – Jj Grey & Mofro: Clay gave me a copy of this disc, and I had to buy it off of Amazon – loved it! Just a real gritty rock track. Good mid bass / sub bass – but mostly just fun!

6.	Drum solo – Dr. Chesky: Again – binaural – recorded in cathedral – some really like to crank the volume on drum tracks – should get a really good cymbal splash with this. 

7.	Eyes on Fire – Blue Foundation: I’m a fan of dub step…I can’t help it – very fun music. Good vocals at the beginning – some really nice electronic bass – dub step type sound ☺ 

8.	Fly Me to the Moon – Diana Panton: Got this from one of Ally’s mix discs. I have a couple versions of this track, and I really like the quality of her voice. Maybe a little slower rendition - should get very good piano tones as well.

9.	Georgia on my Mind – Kazumi Watanabe: I got this one from Matt recently – amazing mix with a very strong stand up bass on the far left side of the sound stage……just killing those door mounted 6.5’s. Then you have a little bit of guitar on the far right of the stage, and then a nice voice centered up. A very stripped down track – with really only 3 things going on in it. 

10.	Great and Mighty – Cru: Song of faith – hopefully everyone won’t simply track advance when they hear it. Live recording – probably a large coliseum type area. I really like the drums at the beginning – very dynamic – should hit hard. The vocalist is amazing to me – I love her range – going from low to high to low again – the track should give a sense of being in an arena hearing this performed. 

11.	Hallelujah – Katherine Jenkins: I got this one from Linda’s mix. Can’t ever have too many versions of this track – especially with beautiful Katherine singing it. I started the recording at the end of the track because I thought there was some beautiful notes there. Listen for the perfect midrange tones here – should be an involving track that evokes emotion…not simply technical merit. 

12.	Hey Laura – Gregory Porter: Another one from Linda (thanks!). Nicely centered male voice that has great range. Listen closely to the timbre of his voice – is it overly nasally, is it weak and thin – or full and ‘real’? Nice sax piece as well – listen for the reality of this instrument. 

13.	In Your Eyes – Maya Isacowitz: Thank you Eddie! I bought this disc after hearing it on one of Eddie’s mixes. Sent to me straight form Israel. Wonderful voice – raw! I love the low note she gets!!! That guitar pluck is difficult as well (4 low hits – can’t remember what frequency) – those plucks should be there, but not too heavy. 

14.	It’s Tricky – Run D.M.C.: Just a fun track – got this from Thumper – he had the boldness to put it on his Freezefest mix disc, so I felt like copying suite. 

15.	Jasmine Flower – I Ching: This is another one I downloaded from HD Tracks – beautiful melody with the flute / recorder. I like it though when the bass notes come in – again, should have authority and be defined – without being obnoxious and taking over the entire mix. 

16.	Jupiter – Holst: I performed this track for completion in Orchestra when I was in High School – fell in love with this composition – just the emotion, passion in the writing. This track has huge dynamics! The cymbal crashes should be extremely impactful without hurting (too much). I love the tambourine and the full lows in the brass sections. The strings should be well defined and ‘fast’. Should hear good tympani play as well. This is an 8 minute plus track that I broke up in 3 pieces

17.	Katikitki – Thokoza: I got this from Richard’s Freezefest mix and I love it! There is something about African music that stirs something inside me. I especially love the width of the soundstage on this track when the background vocals come in….brilliant! Listen closely to separate the various singers – I also like the bongos. A deeper drum comes in – should have a lot of good tone to it without it being a big sub, electronic bass sound. 

18.	Left Channel ID Test – Dr. Chesky: Binaural album – you should hear this in a good set of headphones – freaky – really does feel like someone is whispering in your ear!

19.	Let Her Go – Passenger: I got this from Kirk – was on his Freezefest disc. I love this guy’s voice – had no idea what to expect when I looked him up. Very cool – when Mark was showing me the difference of the tweeter angling – this is one of the tracks he used. With the tweeters more on axis, the strikes of the mallet on the xylophone was very distinct – when we moved the tweeters back to the original position, the strikes were far from distinct. 

20.	Lochloosa – Jj Grey & Mofro: Love this groove – just a fun track!

21.	Love Keep Us Together – Martin Sexton: Great folk type track – awesome voice – very precise guitar part with a nice shaker. 

22.	Maki Maki – Goran Bregovic: His track ‘Sex’ was on another mix disc, and I loved it. My buddy Sam told me that his album was extremely well recorded – very fun Gypsy music. I downloaded it and found it to be exactly what Sam stated. I love the vocals……the funeral feel at the beginning…then the percussion instruments defining the soundstage. I love the tuba that should be very powerful – in line with the bass drum. This should be a track that can be turned up to show how dynamic the system is. Should really move you. 

23.	Mustapha Dance – The Clash: Who doesn’t like The Clash? Again, just a fun track that can be turned up to insane spl levels. Great percussion, good definition of the soundstage. 

24.	Nessun Dorma – Luciano Pavarotti: I like Opera…..and I can admit it! Especially Pavarotti – he has such a quality to his voice…..to my ears, he just stands out. I absolutely adore this piece of music – one of my absolute favorites, and so I included this one. Try to give it a listen…..at least from an SQ perspective. 

25.	Never Say Blue – Hayley Westenra: I got this one from Richard as well. I love her voice – I like how it starts with a simple piano piece. A great example of not having L/R EQ correct. When she says the first word – Today – the ‘To’ part was to the right in my car, and then ‘day’ was centered. I had to track down what the frequency was for ‘to’ and correct that……I got it right eventually. 

26.	One – Rodrigo y Gabriella: Love this duo….incredible artists. Got this from Mic, and it shows incredible detail of the timbre of the strings. It also is a nice soundstage track with Rodrigo on the right (I think), and then Gabriella on the far left. 

27.	Orion – Metallica: I got this one from Ally (Thanks!). Incredible bass drum! To my ears, there really is only one bass drum hit that sounds just like that…..Lars! Especially live! I cut a few pieces of this track to shorten it and get the good parts…should be dynamic and fun. 

28.	Pool Mashup – Just the way you are: Another one from Richard – the first parts (when turned up) can really hurt. I love the layering of voices – showing width and depth. Fun track!

29.	Professionalitia – Music Nuda: Again, just fun – stand up bass and two Italians talking very quickly. My wife really couldn’t stand this track, but I think it is pretty cool ☺ 

30.	Right Channel

31.	River of Deceit – Mad Season: I got this from the Phoenix meet disc – I love this track – very cool to hear a live version as well. As soon as you hear that first chord, you may be able to recognize the track. The drums have a subdued energy to them…..and Staley’s voice…….Classic!!! The track has a lot of emotion……you can feel it just building until release. 

32.	Sami Bayyati – Sukoon – Dr. Chesky: I thought this was a pretty cool track – have to really listen closely and focus – strings start, there is a murmur to the left of the soundstage, and then it opens up to full percussion – additional strings. Very well recorded.

33.	Sapphire – Bonobo: Just a fun track – great groove – I was enjoying this in a hotel room a week before the meet and decided it had to be on there. Again, intro and then bass comes in – should be thick and full without overpowering the entire mix. 

34.	Storms are on the ocean – Amber Rubarth – Dr. Chesky: Binaural – very well recorded folk sound – get the quality of her voice – room that it was recorded in (I think this was the cathedral in NYC). 

35.	Timber – Pitbull: Got this from Richard’s fun Freezefest mix. Just a great track for turning it up and headbobbing. Nice bass sound of course – the vocals and ‘harmonica’ shouldn’t rip your head off at high volumes. 

36.	Titanium – Heather Janssen: I got this track from Mic……HJ is one of the most talented vocalists I have heard. I watched a bunch of her YouTube videos – just an amazing voice. I love this track – so much emotion – such an intimate track – it can get a bit harsh when she belts it out.

37.	Under 21 – Save Ferris: One of my favorite Ska bands! I love the bass part on this track – one of the tracks that blew me away when I first put in the SI BM! Such a tight, fast – hard hitting bass. I love the tweeter sound as well. Just a fun, in your face track to see if your system is going to hurt you or not. 

38.	White Walls – Macklemore: Another Richard, Freezefest track – lots of fun – love the sub bass sweeps! 

39.	The Wrong Side – Jj Grey & Mofro: Again, what an amazing groove! Very good rock drum part – and a very nuanced voice – I would guess that it took a lot of hard livin’ to get that voice.


----------



## papasin

Hmmm, I guess you like quite a few things that the Mrs and I listen to.


----------



## BigRed

^^. And he didn't like any of mine. Lol


----------



## bertholomey

papasin said:


> Hmmm, I guess you like quite a few things that the Mrs and I listen to.





BigRed said:


> ^^. And he didn't like any of mine. Lol


I don't have any of yours  At Freezefest, I picked up discs from the following people: Richard, Kirk, Chuck, Kevin, and Thumper.......I didn't get one of yours.......I'm sure there would have been one or two that would have made the 'cut'  I'll pop one of mine with the fancy laser design in the mail to you.


----------



## Mic10is

huh, who makes an SQ disc without Ylvis...

and I cant believe Manamana didnt make the cut--its like the greatest staging and imaging track EVER!!!


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> huh, who makes an SQ disc without Ylvis...
> 
> and I cant believe Manamana didnt make the cut--its like the greatest staging and imaging track EVER!!!



☺

You know, Manamana just seems like sacred ground......that is Mic's track.......that was THE track for Finals, and I did feel right about ripping it off ? 

Hopefully Mic, you will be able to make the Fall Meet ?


----------



## Black Rain

Now that would be something to enjoy. We could try and get some of the Vets like Mic to come out and show us their stuff. Share some of their knowledge with us Youngsters....LOL.

Really, that would be pleasure to have the opportunity to meet up with some of you guys and/or gals out there.

Jason, as for the music I like that you made a write up to explain why you chose to put certain tracks on your demo disc. More people should do that, it assist in learning some of the concepts and also for listening purposes.


----------



## ErinH

I've tried to do that but man, it takes forever. And TBH, most of the music I choose is more for the fun factor and doesn't have anything, per se, in regards of things to listen for. There are details here or there. 

Definitely appreciate Jason taking the time to do this for us.


----------



## captainobvious

Mic10is said:


> huh, who makes an SQ disc without Ylvis...
> 
> and I cant believe Manamana didnt make the cut--its like the greatest staging and imaging track EVER!!!



Chicks dig Manamana blasting at the stop lights


----------



## SilkySlim

And hand brake J turns! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> Chicks dig Manamana blasting at the stop lights



........maybe chicks in Philly.......don't know about Randleman chicks - I wouldn't advise blasting it if you see a gun rack in the cab......


----------



## slade1274




----------



## bertholomey

slade1274 said:


>


Thank you for that! I have never looked it up......now it makes more sense when I listen to it on the cd


----------



## Mic10is

slade1274 said:


>


It doesnt get any better than that track for staging and imaging. it covers an entire stage left to right and front to back. and its much more fun than listening to some guy tell me about EMMA


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> It doesnt get any better than that track for staging and imaging. it covers an entire stage left to right and front to back. and its much more fun than listening to some guy tell me about EMMA


......much more fun than the EMMA guy.........


----------



## Mic10is

Black Rain said:


> Now that would be something to enjoy. We could try and get some of the Vets like Mic to come out and show us their stuff. Share some of their knowledge with us Youngsters....LOL.
> 
> Really, that would be pleasure to have the opportunity to meet up with some of you guys and/or gals out there.


My car and I are nothing special. Im just a guy , who likes to learn and spend more money than i actually have on a hobby in order to get a plastic trophy and to listen to music while i drive  and on a couple occasions I got lucky. 

Pretty much everything Ive learned has been from being around people who know way more than i ever will. So there definitely wont be many, if any, original thoughts or ideas for me to share


----------



## slade1274

I figured that was needed for the younger generation that don't know the joys of the original Muppet Show.... waaaaay funnier than the movies that have been recently released.


----------



## Black Rain

> My car and I are nothing special. Im just a guy , who likes to learn and spend more money than i actually have on a hobby in order to get a plastic trophy and to listen to music while i drive**and on a couple occasions I got lucky.*Pretty much everything Ive learned has been from being around people who know way more than i ever will. So there definitely wont be many, if any, original thoughts or ideas for me to share


Thats ok, I want to know what you know. Nothing in this world is really original we all have bit off an idea here and there. Some of us just modified it. Either way, I'm eager to learn... so hit me.


----------



## Mic10is

Black Rain said:


> Thats ok, I want to know what you know. Nothing in this world is really original we all have bit off an idea here and there. Some of us just modified it. Either way, I'm eager to learn... so hit me.


If all goes as planned, we'll be moving to Cary this summer. So i'll be around


----------



## Black Rain

What ever the reason is that brings you to move to NC, hope all works out.


----------



## chithead

Sweet!!! More awesomeness in the NCSQ group!


----------



## chithead

Sweet!!! More awesomeness in the NCSQ group!


----------



## SilkySlim

Hell yea and Shawn k will be headed this way soon too. The more the merrier.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf

Even more awesomeness! Looking forward to meeting you one day soon.


----------



## Darkrider

Notloudenuf said:


> Even more awesomeness! Looking forward to meeting you one day soon.


Truly. Cary is right down the street from me. I might have to organize a Raleigh meet.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Darkrider said:


> Truly. Cary is right down the street from me. I might have to organize a Raleigh meet.


I'd make that drive.


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> I'd make that drive.


I would too!


----------



## SilkySlim

Me three

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain

I'm all in. Any more candidates want to join NCSQ.....LOL


----------



## captainobvious

I don't foresee it in the future 

But I don't bring working cars to demo anyway, so my input doesnt count lol !


----------



## DBlevel

I'd be in for a road trip to Cary/Raleigh area................


----------



## casey

im down


----------



## Electrodynamic

I'm down for a meet in the Raleigh area. 

Maybe someone should make a new thread once the details are ironed out?


----------



## GLN305

I'd take the trip, it's a bit closer to me than the last meet was.


----------



## Electrodynamic

casey said:


> im down


Mark came by my office today and we talked about options for my install. Looks like I'll be using three BM mkIV 12's in my trunk. I also showed him the HS 24 and gave him a little demo of how much it can move.


----------



## The Drake

If darkrider cant host I can always host one again in Wake Forest, just a very short drive north of Raleigh. Especially for those of you that want some more of that Chicken Curry we had last time


----------



## jpf150

I'd definitely be down for a Raleigh meet...considering I wouldn't have to drive far at all haha.


----------



## casey

id definitely be down for another meet before the fall one. a small gtg.

also i know this isnt a fs thread but i do have quite a bit of mlv if anyone was planning to buy. will save you some money


----------



## claydo

Pm sent on the mlv!


----------



## Black Rain

I'm game. Just send me the invite.


----------



## The Drake

I know this might conflict with a lot of ppls schedules but we usually do a 4th of july party, private swimming pool, cookout, fireworks (the fun kind ). So everyone is more than willing to come hang out, can make it a car audio meet/4th of July party. There will be plenty of room. I will post up a thread here soon.


----------



## The A Train

So is there any definite fall meet plans? I have a location right beside my house that has a building i can rent out (chapel hill). Plenty of parking, indoor place to eat/restrooms. And its right beside the river.


----------



## ErinH

I'd be interested in making another meet as well. Just would depend on when and where. Lot of traveling for me potentially starting in July but if I can, I'd love to make a meet in the fall.


----------



## claydo

The Drake said:


> I know this might conflict with a lot of ppls schedules but we usually do a 4th of july party, private swimming pool, cookout, fireworks (the fun kind ). So everyone is more than willing to come hang out, can make it a car audio meet/4th of July party. There will be plenty of room. I will post up a thread here soon.


Dammit...this sounds like fun, but 4th of July weekend is booked solid for the family stuffs! Definately wouldn't mind a summer gtg tho.....


----------



## bertholomey

The Drake said:


> I know this might conflict with a lot of ppls schedules but we usually do a 4th of july party, private swimming pool, cookout, fireworks (the fun kind ). So everyone is more than willing to come hang out, can make it a car audio meet/4th of July party. There will be plenty of room. I will post up a thread here soon.


I would make this - we have had fun in the past at your place - if the Raleigh guys want to meet here, it would be a good gathering. 




The A Train said:


> So is there any definite fall meet plans? I have a location right beside my house that has a building i can rent out (chapel hill). Plenty of parking, indoor place to eat/restrooms. And its right beside the river.


I am planning to have another one in the Fall.......if you want to do it at this place then, we should be able to work that out. We can take it to PM to discuss.


----------



## Butt Hz

You guys need to move NC closer


----------



## The Drake

posted the thread for summer meet. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-july-4th-wake-forest-just-north-raleigh.html


----------



## ErinH

Butt Hz said:


> You guys need to move NC closer



:like:


----------



## ErinH

so... Jason... when's the next one?


----------



## req

yeah :'(


----------



## bertholomey

Fall Meet announcement......Check it!

2014 Fall Meet


----------

